#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-22
<Neo31> amal chocola ou amal de l'issats?
<sarhan> haha Neo31
<Neo31> haha sarhan
<sarhan> bonne question
<amal> hhhhhh
<amal> ni amal chocolat ni amal de l'issats
<Neo31> ah cool
<sarhan> ah fail
<sarhan> :D
<Neo31> on a 3 amals dans ubuntu-tn mnt
<Neo31> (:
<amal> :))
<sarhan> amal, nouvelle ?
<amal> ouii
<Neo31> oui jdida mel bakou sarhan
<Neo31> lol
<amal> hhhhhhhhh
<sarhan> bienvenue amal
<amal>  merci
<sarhan> comment avez vous trouvé notre canal irc ?
<Neo31> page facebook
<Neo31> base
<sarhan> peut être le wiki
<amal> ouiiiiiiiiii
<Neo31> non page facebook
<amal> facebook
<sarhan> ah good
<Neo31> choft kifech sarhan
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> amal, vous êtes inscrite dans notre mailing list?
<amal> nn
<Neo31> tu fait koi amal, etudiante informatique?
<Neo31> y a le classroom d'initiation terminal bientot sur la page, t'as vue?
<amal> science informatique   /    fsm
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> 3andi barcha s7abi fel fsm
<sarhan> Neo31, 3amek adn nsé el homework !
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<sarhan> kalemtou
<sarhan> haw bech yefra7 bina
<geekntuxuser> les gars, c'est un peu <hs> mais, clicManager est un bon régie ou pas ?
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, tu vas mettre de la pub?
<Neo31> regie ?
<k3nz0_> Adsense c'est mieux geekntuxuser
<Neo31> mar7ba k3nz0
<Neo31> winou slim sarhan ?
<k3nz0> huhu 5ouya Neo31
<geekntuxuser> sarhan ouais ^^ t'es contre le principe ?
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> complétement
<geekntuxuser> sarhan, explique ;)
<sarhan> surtout sur un blog
<sarhan> l'idée d'un blog n'est pas à mon avis de monétiser
<geekntuxuser> k3nz0, Adsense ne sont pas vraiment honnête et sérieux ces derniers jours, kthor 3lehom el 5edma
<k3nz0> Moi, je ne suis pas contre. Sinon pour les blogs, le meilleur c'est Adfever
<k3nz0> J'ai aucun problème avec eux
<geekntuxuser> k3nz0, pour Adfever j'attend leur réponse , j'ai posé y a 3-4 jours
<geekntuxuser> k3nz0, tu gagnes combien /mois ?
<sarhan> ya openx
<sarhan> k3nz0, mezel kal google ads qu'on a bloqué avec les ddos?
<k3nz0> J'ai gagné y a longtemps.
<geekntuxuser> sinon sarhan, mon but ce n'est pas de monétiser, je vends rien et j'insite personne
<k3nz0> Sinon sarhan, c'est pas à cause du ddos qui s'est planté xD
<DelphiWorld> http://www.libya.fm/ :)
<geekntuxuser> toutefois, gagné un peu de l'argent avec le libre, ça entre dans ce principe
<k3nz0> Et j'ai recu un courriel lidar min google, fih la clé de réactivation
<sarhan> k3nz0, le dernier truc que j'ai recu de google c'est il y a deux ans
<geekntuxuser> ^^
<sarhan> un truc qui m'informe que mon compte est bloqué
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, ca émet depuis la lybie?
<k3nz0> J'avais 6 € fil compte depuis janvier. Du
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: oui
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: de puit benghazi
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, sinon pour revenir au sfd
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, vous venez?
<k3nz0> Bon, moi je retourne au code
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: avec une internet VSAT
<k3nz0> Je prépare un petit bot sympa sarhan
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: oui j'ai décidé inchalah
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: mais je doit pas venir vide... je doit pratické un peux l'accessibilité de linux;)
<sarhan> k3nz0, target.com? -.-
<k3nz0> Le scanner de vulnérabilities. Un truc révolutionnaire
<DelphiWorld> k3nz0: qu'elle langage?
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, en tout cas Neo31 va t'acceuillir bien comme il faut :D
<k3nz0> DelphiWorld, php
<sarhan> k3nz0, revolutionnaire mon oei l!
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: et le guide;)
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, peut être que je viendrais et on découvrira sfax ensemble :D
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: Inchalah;)
<k3nz0> Un bot irc, qui scanne un serveur web aux éventuelles vulnérabilité, sqli, rfi, lfi et compagnie. T'a déjà vu ça ?
<sarhan> j'ai deja vu un truc qui fait ca
<sarhan> mais je vois pas l'utilité que ca soit un bot irc
<DelphiWorld> k3nz0: une bonne suggestion
<sarhan> et puis un bot irc en php? tu vas le lancer avec crontab?
<DelphiWorld> et même Neo31 et sarhan et les autres
<DelphiWorld> pourquoi on modernise pas notre room ?
<DelphiWorld> l'irc c'est tré mal
<k3nz0> Un bot irc, disponnible pour tous. (Meme ceux qui n'ont pas php installé)
<DelphiWorld> je préfaire jabber
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, jabber n'est pas très utilisé par ici
 * Neo31 mrakaz a5taweh taw yarja3
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, un peu avec google talk
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: on doit le r'enforc"é
<k3nz0> Avec une simple commande "!scan 127.0.0.1", il te sort les vulnz
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: google talk c'est du jabber déja
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: jabber c'est pas un service
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, c'est pour ca que j'ai dis google talk ;)
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, facebook chat c du jabber aussi
<sarhan> mais ils ont bloqué certains points du protocole
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: oui:)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: XMPP
<sarhan> et puis jabber permet presque tout
<sarhan> chat audio video text
<sarhan> envoi de fichier
<sarhan> en + c'est décentralisé
<sarhan> ya même des softs de travail collaboratif qui utilisent jabber (un truc à la google doc)
<sarhan> mais son seul probleme c'est qu'il est pas connu :(
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: dit merci a Neo31
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, il a reglé la télé? :D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: oui oui ;)
<sarhan> cool
 * DelphiWorld give Neo31 +10
<DelphiWorld> lol sarhan une action bizar
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: la tv official de libya
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: elle broadcast un program enregistré pas on live
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, il sont débordé entre ceux qui sont entrain de retourner la veste et ceux qui brulent les documents
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: >:)
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, t'as essayé openX?
<sarhan> je parle pas du soft
<geekntuxuser> Le service d'Ad ?
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> je cherche un lien
<sarhan> mais apparament ca n'existe plus
<sarhan> ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas mis de pub sur un site
<sarhan> par principe :P
<geekntuxuser> ^^ les principes ça se comprend et ça s'adapte avec les situations ;)
<sarhan> quelqu'un a des contacts avec ubuntu-lybia pour leur envoyer le deb de democratie? :D
<k3nz0> 3and'hom ubuntu ?
<k3nz0> communauté je veux dire
<Neo31> tn?
<Neo31> oui ca roule
<sarhan> k3nz0, oui oui
<DelphiWorld> re sarhan
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, alors quoi de neuf pour la tv lybienne?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: tu sais ;)
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, k3nz0 Neo31 adn vient de publier les exercices qui concernant le classroom !
<Neo31> ou sarhan ?
<sarhan> Neo31, mailing list
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> Neo31, tu peux m'expliquer la premiere question :/
<sarhan> ?
<Neo31> quelle question sarhan ?
<sarhan> la premiere
<sarhan> bon adn essaye de m'expliquer
<sarhan> mais je comprends pas trop
<Fanen> Bonsoir
<Neo31> winou adn ?
<sarhan> bonsoir Fanen
<sarhan> Neo31, adn fi freenode :D
<Fanen> Neo31,  est ce que je peut changer le mail avec lequel je suis inscrit sur le mailing liste ?
<Neo31> normalement tu pe faire deinscription
<Neo31> et refaire avec un nouvo mail Fanen
<Neo31> check le pied de page de ML
<Neo31> il y a un lien
<Goldenscorp> re
<Fanen> hou laisse tomber je vais juste filtrer les mails
<Neo31> tu pe faire Fanen normal
<Neo31> sinon filtre c mieux
<Goldenscorp> bsr A7med ALAYA bemawi DelphiWorld Fanen geekntuxuser k3nz0 McPeter Neo31 piti sarhan veriadiloz zied
<Neo31> arrete de ping tlm Goldenscorp
<geekntuxuser> bsr Goldenscorp
<Neo31> g ete away
<Fanen> ^^
<bemawi> /ignore Goldenscorp
<DelphiWorld> >:)
<Goldenscorp> ok 3arfi  Neo31
<k3nz0> bemawi. Je te croyais un bot
<Neo31> lol
<k3nz0> Toujours online, toujours away :))
<Goldenscorp> lol
<Neo31> il le sera un jour k3nz0
<k3nz0> certainement Neo31 x)
<sarhan> bemawi est dèjà un bot 3:)
<sarhan> depuis que je suis venu sur ce canal il ya plus d'un an il ne s'est jamais deconnecté
<sarhan> ChanServ s'est deconnecté une fois mais pas bemawi
<bemawi> heu
<bemawi> mon pc à redmaré il y a 36 jours
<k3nz0> MIRACLE :O
<sarhan> bemawi, j'ai raté ça !
<bemawi> donc, il y a 36 jours, je n'etais pas en ligne
<bemawi> :p
<sarhan> bemawi, prouve le !
<k3nz0> bemawi, 9adeh ton record d'uptime ?
<sarhan> k3nz0, euh il est francais il comprends pas l'arabe
<bemawi> je pense pas
<k3nz0> Oupz
<k3nz0> Je reformule
<bemawi> je dois avoir un max de uptime de 6 mois quelques parts
<k3nz0> sarhan, t'a vu il a compris :)
<sarhan> k3nz0, il a compris "ton record d'uptime ?"
<bemawi> j'ai fais une déduction ;o avec le contenu en français
<k3nz0> Ouai x]
<sarhan> voila tu vois k3nz0
<bemawi> comme souligne sarhan
<k3nz0> Oui, je sais sarhan tkt.
<sarhan> bemawi à un plus grand uptime que mon site #fail
<k3nz0> bemawi, essaye de déduire ce que veux dire "9adeh" x)
<k3nz0> sarhan #faiiiil
<k3nz0> 9adeh = combien
<bemawi> sarhan: bha, normal, j'ai des sites hebergé dessu aussi :p
<k3nz0> J'allais le dire bemawi
<k3nz0> bemawi, ta connex ?
<k3nz0> débit, je veux dire
<bemawi> free, 107ko/s d'up
<bemawi> 300 visteurs/mois, dont 280 reste moins de 30 secondes ;p
<k3nz0> Tu héberges quels sites ?
<k3nz0> Lol
<bemawi> mon perso, mon ero, et quelques site ouvert que via une modification du hosts du clients (nottement partage de document)
<bemawi> rien de bien important ;)
<bemawi> sur un autre, j'ai aussi un bot xdcc iroffer
<sarhan> bemawi, j'ai jamais posé la question depuis le temps mais quesque tu fais dans la vie?
<k3nz0> Moi je dis, c'est un master mafia
<bemawi> je veille la nuit
<sarhan> moi je dis que c'est un ecrivain de suggestions google :D
<bemawi> et j'envois twitter google sur facebock
<k3nz0> Je trouve bizarre, qu'un français s'intéresse aux communautés tunisiennes. Je vois que t'es aussi sur #geeks-tn
<bemawi> ubuntu-fr > convié ici par TheNumber pour aider (chose que je n'ai pas eu l'ocasion de faire ici)
<veriadiloz> Sa mère est tunisienne
<bemawi> puis geek-tn idem, convier par quelqu'un :p
<bemawi> et non, je suis un "français" depuis au moins 4 génération coté maternelle, 8 coté paternelle, et à ma connaissance, rien du magrehb :)
<k3nz0> Je te vois sur #php-fr aussi. Je me demande combien t'a de channels favoris dans ton client irc
<bemawi> 6 serveurs, 24 salons
<veriadiloz> avt les 4 générations coté maternelle il y avait quoi ?
<k3nz0> veriadiloz, xDD
<veriadiloz> mexicain ?
<sarhan> veriadiloz, un peu de respect -.-
<bemawi> belge
<veriadiloz> pleased to meet you
<sarhan> tu peux te présenter veriadiloz?
<veriadiloz> non
<veriadiloz> et toi ?
<sarhan> si mais après toi !
<bemawi> dans mon cas, c'est simple, taper mon pseudo dans votre moteur de recherche de page web favoris
<sarhan> ping veriadiloz
<sarhan> bemawi, voila le résultat : http://ero.bemawi.com/sexy/ c'est à toi ?
<bemawi> ça, c'est mon ero
<DelphiWorld> merci 100% Neo31
<Neo31> pas de koi DelphiWorld
<Neo31> sarhan je go manger qq chose, a toute
<bemawi> loule http://www.amazon.fr/s?ie=UTF8&keywords=bemawi&tag=operasoftware-21&index=blended&link_code=qs
<sarhan> Neo31, à toute
<DelphiWorld> bn mes ami
<DelphiWorld> a demain
<sarhan> bemawi, c'est toi ca aussi http://www.bemawi.com.br/ ?
<bemawi> sans le .br
<bemawi> et sans www
<k3nz0> Ca promets, mon script php mets un temps fou pour scanner 10 sites
<Neo31> re
<bemawi> sarhan: alors, tu trouves des trucs dans php ?
<Neo31> bon je go
<geekntuxuser> et moi c'est http://www.geekntuxuser.com/ :p
<k3nz0> J'ai une connexion, comme pas possible
<bemawi> pas besoin d'un cerveau, t'as gogole Oo
<bemawi> vivement que google se casse la geule alors !
<bemawi> heu, pourquoi user d'une api gogole pour un script de contact Oo
<bemawi> Goldenscorp: alors, sur 1 2 et 3, tu prèféres ?
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> ping
<bemawi> pong
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> t'as changer de nom bemawi ?
<Neo31> et t'es plus un bot en plus :p
<Neo31> c cool
<bemawi> bha le-bemawi c'estait à cause d'un mauvais register de bemawi
<bemawi> :p
<bemawi> et je ne suis pas un bot >>
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> tu le sera un jr
<Neo31> ping sarhan
 * geekntuxuser se demander si vous vous rendez compte de l'heure --' merde que ça passe vite le temps devant le pc
 * geekntuxuser doit corriger : se demande*
<bemawi> il est à peine 4h
<bemawi> enfin, 3 pour vous
<sarhan> je pars moi
<thetrue_neozoon> salam
<tr0xan> salem
<icone_sabri> bonjour !
<icone_sabri> voila que tou le monde est ici ?
<icone_sabri> je rate qqchose?
<nizarus> ahla icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> ach fema jdid
<nizarus> el khir wel barka
<icone_sabri> esme3o belahi 7keyat el advanced linux mazelet me3endkomesh fekra we9tesh besh yesir ?
<icone_sabri> bien sur aprés UGM
<icone_sabri> :p ena nebe9a mkanej 7ata lel 11
<icone_sabri> donc inchallah teji 9bal :p
<icone_sabri> sinon, ech me7adherine lel UBM
<icone_sabri> UGM
<nizarus> on attend la confirmation mais c'est au cours des 2 dernières semaines de septembre
<icone_sabri> :'(
<icone_sabri> ye5i mesh fema 3bed te9ra
<icone_sabri> mela samedi est dimanche ,non ?
<icone_sabri> est=ou
<icone_sabri> Neo31:
<icone_sabri> me9ayel ya Neo31
<nizarus> icone_sabri, nous avons eu une proposition d'une personne qui veut faire un truc pour la communauté
<nizarus> alors on essaye de faire de notre mieux
<nizarus> mouch ma39oul in9ouloulou non merci
<nizarus> si la date ne convient pas à quelques un allah ghaleb
<nizarus> on aura certainement d'autres occasions
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<sarhan> ping k3nz0 il en est ou ton bot?
<nizarus> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> salam nizarus !
<nizarus> sarhan, c'est wissem qui prépare un bot non ?
<sarhan> nizarus, non le bot du chan est préparé par Houssem , la je parle d'une autre histoire
<nizarus> ok
<sarhan> le bot de houssem n'est pas au point
<sarhan> normalement la prochaine réunion il fonctionnera parfaitement
<sarhan> et on aura plus besoin de chairman
<nizarus> c'est déjà pas mal :)
<sarhan> nizarus, si vous vous souvenez bien on avait un meilleur bot créé par mezen !
<nizarus> si le charman est toujours nécessaire
<nizarus> sarhan, non je ne me rappelle pas :/
<sarhan> sinon
<k3nz0> sarhan, limli7 yabta
<sarhan> le bot peut surtout servir pour énoncer les regles aux nouveaux arrivants
<sarhan> comme il l'a fait durant le classroom
<sarhan> k3nz0, fok a3lik et viens faire les exercices de adn!
<nizarus> j'ai déjà donné quelques recommendations à Houssem
<sarhan> nizarus, adn nous a envoyé nos homeworks
<k3nz0> C'est quoi comme exercices ? sarhan :)
<nizarus> et ensemble on pourra l'améliorer
<sarhan> k3nz0, t'as pas abo au ML?
<nizarus> sarhan, oui j'ai vu ça :p
<k3nz0> SI sarhan, j'avais la flemme d'ouvrir ma boite de reception
<k3nz0> 2sec
<k3nz0> je le fais
<sarhan> nizarus, il y a un manuel de packaging debian
<sarhan> nizarus, il est traduit deja en francais ! ca serait bien si nous le traduisons en arabe non?
<nizarus> hmmm, oui
<icone_sabri> re
<sarhan> ahla icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> ahla, bik enti :p sarhan
<icone_sabri> ahawka 5dhit bel 5ater bedelet el ^seudo
<icone_sabri> hhh
<nizarus> icone_sabri, pourquoi tu as changé ton pseudo ?
<icone_sabri> pour la tabulation
<icone_sabri> sabri_icone = sarhan,etc ..
<icone_sabri> alors icone_sabri cé plus facile avec un tabulation simple
<icone_sabri> en faite il est le mm sur le launchpad
<icone_sabri> juste quand je me connecte ici :p
<nizarus> :)
<icone_sabri> bonsoir, sa7a chribetekom
<k3nz0> OMG. Je vais prendre un screen. Bemawi, s'est déconnecté !
<icone_sabri> Neo31:
<icone_sabri> fi9o kafteji
<icone_sabri> >d
<icone_sabri> :p
<icone_sabri> sss
<Neo31> chbik tpingi icone_sabri ?
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik
<Neo31> lol k3nz0
<Neo31> steg 9assit 3lihom en france
<k3nz0> lol xD
<Neo31> el gaddefi hrab lefrance
<Neo31> :p
<k3nz0> base haha
<icone_sabri> france jemela
<icone_sabri> echnowa ba3thouh fi e-mail?.
<icone_sabri> wela chfouloo protocole jdid fel network
<icone_sabri> ;d
<icone_sabri> 3adouh fih
<icone_sabri> all
<icone_sabri> eya winekom
<Neo31> haya n5alikom tchawchou
<Neo31> a plus
<icone_sabri> a plus , ema raho el chaine IRC 9a3eda tesa5ef heka :(
<Neo31> lol, jib tabbela icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> w zakkar ech koune
<k3nz0> bemawi, dis-donc ? On a reboot ?
<Neo31> icone_sabri hawka bemawi mzewdi ya3mal 66 kif
<icone_sabri> mm
<icone_sabri> mela enti echnowa ya Neo31
<icone_sabri> teghanin?
<icone_sabri> hhh
<bemawi> non, coupure de "refroidissement"
<icone_sabri> esma3
<icone_sabri> berjoulia
<icone_sabri> etewa fahemeni
<icone_sabri> el mbata kifesh
<icone_sabri> rani fliteha
<icone_sabri> el page
<icone_sabri> mfemma chay
<bemawi> j'attend que le termometre repasse sous 35°
<icone_sabri> nbeto 3andek
<icone_sabri> fel dar ?
<icone_sabri> hhhhhh, bemawi lazem netlhaw bih
<k3nz0> Huh xD
<icone_sabri> eka Neo31
<Neo31> foye prive icone_sabri
<bemawi> j'aime pas entendre le ventilo tournée non stop
<icone_sabri> eya bahi
<bemawi> *tourner
<icone_sabri> mixte mela
<Neo31> fou9 el sta7 mouch fel byout icone_sabri
<Neo31> lol bemawi
<icone_sabri> foyer yehz ken 20 personne sa7ebi
<Neo31> shut it down
<icone_sabri> hhhhhhhhhhh
<k3nz0> bemawi, y a les ventillos externe qui font pas de bruit
<Neo31> non, akthar men 20 titkalaf el 7isba icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> ah, sar te5alass zeda
<icone_sabri> w fou9 sta7
<Neo31> ama taw nchouf selon les membres enajamch netsaraf fi plus de places sinon famma maison de jeune 6dt la nuit
<icone_sabri> echno ne3assoulehom 3ela sore9 e7ena :p
<Neo31> ti la sponsor y5alass 20 places
<icone_sabri> echkouno sponsor
<k3nz0> C'est qui le sponsors Neo31 ?
<Neo31> off icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> oui
<icone_sabri> cé qui
<Neo31> sayab sala7
<Neo31> barra a9ra wiki
<k3nz0> xD
<icone_sabri> Neo31: tonfo5 3leya heka
<Neo31> ah mouch 7atet
<icone_sabri> deneya barda
<Neo31> lol
<icone_sabri> gresset rani
<icone_sabri> 7all marewe7a 5ir
<Neo31> icone_sabri dima fadhi chgholl ?
<k3nz0> omg icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> allah ghaleb :p
<icone_sabri> hhh
<Neo31> Universite Privee de Sousse icone_sabri k3nz0
<k3nz0> Neo31, je déconnais, quand j'ai posé la question x)
<bemawi> k3nz0: c'est un laptop recupèré aux poubelles
<k3nz0> C'était pour imiter icone_sabri et le taquiner .. xD
<k3nz0> bemawi,  y a pas de port USB ? X]
<icone_sabri> :p
<bemawi> je vois pas le rapport avec le fait que le pc etait brulant et que la clim tournais un max
<icone_sabri> k3nz0: hak tele3et chinoix enti zeda!
<icone_sabri> w Neo31 tele3 tounsi
<icone_sabri> hhhhhh
<bemawi> meme le meuble était chaud
<icone_sabri> yelewej 3ela boublesh kel moncef bay
<icone_sabri> ta3ref chain #ubuntu
<icone_sabri> dawe5oni
<Neo31> updated wiki
<Neo31> hawka zid sponsor w equipements
<Neo31> k3nz0 ne9iss eni Goldenscorp w anis haw jani icone_sabri et qq1 qui imite
<Neo31> chnouwa icone_sabri ?
<Neo31> boublech?
<Neo31> event boublech w 20 places hebergement boublech w local boublech w t9oli nlawaj? lechkoune nlawaj mouch likom!
<bemawi> d'aprés lew widget kde, il était à 55/56°
<Neo31> tfou
<Neo31> ma na3raf chay
<Neo31> bye
<icone_sabri> Neo31:
<icone_sabri> ya weldi
<icone_sabri> yezi mel goch
<icone_sabri> Neo31:
<icone_sabri> rak fehemteni bel ghalet :(
<icone_sabri> ena no9sod 3al imitation
<Neo31> alah ghaleb ghaltouni icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> mana dima nlawajo 3al imitatin w enti to7at
<icone_sabri> fi imitation
<Neo31> behi whatever, 5anemchi taw narja3 later
<icone_sabri> mte3 k3nz0
<icone_sabri> la 3eda
<icone_sabri> dsl
<Neo31> no problem
<icone_sabri> rani no9sod 3al imitation ya 5oya
<icone_sabri> ech bik heka
<k3nz0> bemawi, tu connais pas un widget pour gnome ?
<Neo31> ti behi icone_sabri 5anemchi stp
<bemawi> je n'utilise pas (et donc ne connais pas) gnome
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> lm-sensors k3nz0
<Neo31> terminal
<Neo31> sudo sensrors-detect
<Neo31> sensors
<Neo31> c ya
<k3nz0> thx Neo31
<bemawi> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/lm-sensors
<bemawi> Avec l'Interface Unity introduite avec Ubuntu 11.04, le panneau gnome acceuillant l'applet n'existe pas. On utilisera donc plutôt PSensor qui est un indicator (donc compatible avec Unity).
<bemawi> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/lm-sensors#afficher_les_informations_des_capteurs_sur_le_bureau
<Neo31> watch -n 1 sensors ;)
<k3nz0> je toune sous
<k3nz0> ubuntu 10.10
<geekntuxuser> k3nz0, gnome sensors appelet
<geekntuxuser> http://sensors-applet.sourceforge.net/
<k3nz0> C'est fait
<k3nz0> Merci quand meme geekntuxuser ;)
<geekntuxuser> ;
<geekntuxuser> ;)
<lsof> ...
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-23
<Fanen> bsr
<Neo31> bsr
<Fanen> Neo31, est ce que tu sait comment exécuter un scripte via ssh dans une machine distante
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> ssh user@address
<Neo31> puis tu execute
<Neo31> si c instantane c bon
<Neo31> sinon tu peut faire
<Neo31> nohup command
<Fanen> loger puis ...
<Neo31> et sortir du terminal
<Neo31> oui c ca Fanen
<Fanen> ahh ok  j'ai le terminal distant là it's oki
 * Fanen root@server 
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> good
<Fanen> Neo31,   en  LAN est ce que je doit  ouvrir un port  pour ce connecter à un serveur local
<Neo31> c un ubuntu server ?
<Neo31> par defaut le port 22 est ouvert sur un ubuntu server mais il faut installer openssh-server
<Neo31> 22 tcp
<Neo31> si c une autre distro ca peut changer un pe (firewall, ssh-server..)
<Neo31> ping Fanen
<Fanen> je suis en debian et le serveur en debian ssh  est fonctionnel
<Neo31> je c pas s'il y a un firewall actif par defaut sur debian
<Neo31> les debianiste sont pas la je pense
<Neo31> ping bemawi
<Neo31> McPeter k3nz0
<Neo31> who uses Debian here?
<k3nz0> ubuntu me
<Fanen> nn Neo31 là je parle coté routeur
<Neo31> oui, g deja repondu Fanen
<Neo31> 22 tcp
<Fanen> bon je vais essayer de forwarder le 8080 que j'ai besoin à la machine server
<Neo31> mais en LAN tu peut acceder directement (s'il y a pas une politique de securite un peut speciale)
<Neo31> forward pas un trafic externe Fanen
<Neo31> touche pas a ces config
<Fanen> pk ?
<Neo31> je v suposer que c une architecture simple >> touche pas aux ports du routeur ca marche bien
<Neo31> Fanen c koi le problem tu pe pas te connecter ?
<Fanen> je connecte et  là j'ai   tomcat sur la machine serveur je veut lui accéder à partir de ma  machine
<bemawi> mm
<bemawi> debian
<Neo31> ok tu pe faire Fanen
<Fanen> j'ai  lancer  le scripte du startup tomcat  normallement ça  doit  pinger sur le 8080
<Neo31> tu peut utiliser w3m ou elinks sur le serveur pour verifier si ca marche bien ton serveur web
<Neo31> sinon verifie s'il y a un firewall ou qq chose ki bloque
<Neo31> /etc/init.d/iptables status
<Fanen> déjà webmin sur 10000 est fonctionnel , apache aussi
<bemawi> http://wiki.debian.org/Firewalls
<Fanen> ya  un firwalls actif par defaut sur debian  ?
<Fanen> sinon le firewall du routeur est désactiver
<Neo31> /etc/init.d/iptables status
<Neo31> et verifie avec un client web depui le serveur lui mm
<Neo31> w3m or elinks
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Neo31> slt
<nizarus> quoi de 9 ?
<Neo31> nothin
<Neo31> i created an event to announce the fb page to fb group members
<Neo31> that's all
<Goldenscorp> bsr Neo31 nizarus
<nizarus> on parle de nous dans la UWN : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue229#Nizar_Kerkeni:_Ubuntu_Global_Jam_Tunisia
<Goldenscorp> très bien
<Neo31> cool je check
<Neo31> cool nizarus
<Neo31> thx 4 sharing :)
<Neo31> ahla assoum
<Goldenscorp> Neo31, raka7it les boutons ?
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> non Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ok
<nizarus> les inscriptions continuent sur la page wiki du UGJ
<Goldenscorp> oui nizarus
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<Goldenscorp> Participants confirmés : 77 	Participants éventuels : 17
<Neo31> on va annoncer les liste des participants, ca sera les 50 premiers membres
<Neo31> on prend en compte ceux qui on terminer les 4 etapes d'inscrit (donc sur wiki)
<nizarus> Neo31, ajoute aussi une liste d'attente et demande aux participants de te confirmer par mail dans un délais court
<nizarus> pour pouvoir fixer la liste finale
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> sa7a s7ourkom :)
<Goldenscorp> y3tik ilsa7a
<k3nz0> Liletkom zina
<k3nz0> ++
<Neo31> bonne nuit a tous
* MaWaLe changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  Prochain cours "Initiation au Packaging le  19/08/2011 à 23h00 (GMT+1) dans le salon #ubuntu-tn-classroom ***|| Prochaine réunion le dimanche --/--/-- à --h (GMT+1) ||
<sarhan> salut Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> وعليكم السلام
<Nour_al_Imen> Il y a du nouveau ?
<sarhan> je sais pas
<sarhan> sinon une petite remarque si ca te derange pas
<Nour_al_Imen> oui bsur
<sarhan> aman pour les emails essaye d'ecrire avec une couleur visible
<Nour_al_Imen> ok merci
<sarhan> kal marra j'ai pas pu lire ton mail en rose a cause de mon ecran
<sarhan> ye5i enti fan de la couleur rose? :)
<Nour_al_Imen> Oui avt avec windows j'avais de Pb avec cette couleur
<Nour_al_Imen> non mauve
<Nour_al_Imen> mais yahoo mail
<Nour_al_Imen> ses couleurs deviennent atroces sur ubuntu
<sarhan> oui exactement
<Nour_al_Imen> Promis je vais changer
<sarhan> ok merci
<Nour_al_Imen> j t'empris
<Nour_al_Imen> vous avez preparé l'event de ADN?
<Nour_al_Imen> sur FB
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> il a pas confirmé la date je crois
<sarhan> faut voir avec lui la bonne date
<Nour_al_Imen> Ok
<sarhan> le classroom du cl c'est quand?
<Nour_al_Imen> jeudi
<Nour_al_Imen> tu parles de Ramy hcini ?
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> plutot geekntuxuser :D
<Nour_al_Imen> il est là d'ailleurs
<sarhan> surement away
<Nour_al_Imen> Je dois modifier la source de la page Wiki pr m'inscrire ds l'UGJ?
<geekntuxuser> Salut all ^^' on m'a ping =)
<geekntuxuser> y a un truc sarhan ? ^^'
<sarhan> non rien
<sarhan> Nour_al_Imen, oui exactement!
<Nour_al_Imen> La 1 ére journée est sans inscri tte façon
<Nour_al_Imen> vous avez pensé à l'histoire du Moodle ?
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> elle est obligatoire
<Nour_al_Imen> Il y a du nouveau concernant le site ?
<sarhan> c juste le matin sans inscription
<sarhan> et pour le site ca avance il reste juste à implementer le calendrier et passer à la rédaction
<Nour_al_Imen> Je m'inscris sous réserve de na pas pouvoir venir
<sarhan> Nour_al_Imen, faut être sur
<sarhan> les places sont limité
<sarhan> si vous vous inscrivez et vous venez pas vous allez empecher une autre personne de venir
<Nour_al_Imen> je ne le fais pas alors
<sarhan> vous êtes pas libre le 2?
<Nour_al_Imen> Non question transport
<Nour_al_Imen> Mr Nizar m'a dit tu peux venir mm pr une seule journée et je comptais le faire Vendredi
<Nour_al_Imen> On verra
<sarhan> vendredi matin c ope
<sarhan> open
<sarhan> sinon
<sarhan> tu peux t'inscrire
<sarhan> et choisir le jour ou tu peux venir
<sarhan> selon l'activité
<Nour_al_Imen> Je vois merci
<Nour_al_Imen> je le mentionne où le jour ?
<sarhan> pas besoin de le mentionner
<sarhan> tu t'inscris c'est tout
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<sarhan> comem l'as dis nizarus personne n'est obligé de rester les 3 jours
<sarhan> c pas une prison :D
<Nour_al_Imen> tant mieux pr nous
<Nour_al_Imen> Je quitte
<Nour_al_Imen> Assalem Alaykom
<sarhan> besslema
<sarhan> ou chahya tayba
<sarhan> salut HaRDi
<sarhan> surement le HaRDi de tunitech!
<HaRDi> hhh
<HaRDi> oui lui meme
<HaRDi> sava sarhan?
<sarhan> hmd et toi?
<HaRDi> hmd
<sarhan> ca fait longtemps que je mets plus les pieds dans mon forum favori
<sarhan> kafteji et TZ sont tjrs vivants?
<HaRDi> oui eclatant de vivacité
<HaRDi> mais moi aussi j'y vais plus
<HaRDi> pas aussi souvant en tout cas
<sarhan> alors qu est ce qui t'amene par ici?
<HaRDi> j'etait entrain de me mettre a jour dans les ml
<HaRDi> j'ai vu que vous etiez toujour actifs
<sarhan> plus actifs que jamais
<HaRDi> 9olt na3mel talla
<HaRDi> oui
<HaRDi> sur tout toi :P
<sarhan> haha non pas tant que ca
<sarhan> ena mondass
<HaRDi> hhh
<sarhan> il savent pas qu'il y a plus d'un je ne savais pas c'etait quoi ubuntu :D
<sarhan> et que je l'ai découvert dans un shoutbox :D
<HaRDi> mondas men taraf ms?:P
<HaRDi> :D
<HaRDi> quant on veut on peut (Y)
<sarhan> ca fait un an que j'ai pas windows ! la derniere version que j'ai eu c'etait vista :D
<HaRDi> t'a plus de partition win quelque part?
<sarhan> non
<HaRDi> wine ? vb?
<sarhan> oui wine
<sarhan> mais juste pour quelques trucs only for windows
<sarhan> et pour lancer steam
<sarhan> ainsi que pour mes études
<HaRDi> za3ma wine y5addem matlab? :P
<sarhan> peut être on sait jamais
<sarhan> 5adem crysis 2 alors pourquoi pas
<sarhan> ama je crois il existe une version linux de matlab
<HaRDi> oui *ahem*
<sarhan> payante :D
<sarhan> très cher surement
<HaRDi> on la trouve pas sur tpb*ahem*
<HaRDi> :{
<sarhan> :/
<HaRDi> pourtant
<sarhan> howa Matlab en java?
<HaRDi> mix java et c
<sarhan> a3
<sarhan> ca utilise son propre jvm?
<HaRDi> je pense oui
<HaRDi> faut bien justifie ces 2go
<HaRDi> :D
<sarhan> HaRDi, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=49
<sarhan> ca un rank gold avec les derniere versions de wine
<sarhan> donc c censé marché 100%
<HaRDi> ma39oul
<HaRDi> mais j'ai cherché autre chose
<HaRDi> haw ma solution
<HaRDi> http://www.gnu.org/software/octave/
<sarhan> sauf que c'est un autre language
<HaRDi> quote
<HaRDi>  The Octave language is quite similar to Matlab so that most programs are easily portable.
<sarhan> ah cool
<HaRDi> http://www.gnu.org/software/octave/FAQ.html#MATLAB-compatibility
<sarhan> mais bon faut voir que veut dire easily pour eux
<HaRDi> j'adore la parti
<HaRDi> "There are still a number of differences between Octave and Matlab, however in general differences between the two are considered as bugs"
<sarhan> mdr
<HaRDi> ajout a cela
<HaRDi> ceci
<HaRDi> http://qtoctave.wordpress.com/what-is-qtoctave/
<HaRDi> ideal et satisfé ma Qt addiction
<HaRDi> :P
<HaRDi> j'adore l'open sorce
<HaRDi> :D
<sarhan> salut lsof
<lsof> selem
<sarhan> lsof, t'es nouveau ici?
<lsof> non non mais je suis pas actif c tout
<sarhan> inscrit au Mailing list?
<lsof> b.s
<lsof> http://blog.nizarus.org/
<sarhan> ?
<lsof> la 2eme photo a gauche c vous non ?
<sarhan> laquelle des photos? 8)
<lsof> la 2eme
<lsof> il y en a 3 en bas
<sarhan> lsof, http://ubuntu.nizarus.org/var/resizes/Ubuntu-tn-11.07/Ubuntu-tn-021.JPG ?
<lsof> yep
<sarhan> non ce n'est pas moi à gauche
<sarhan> hé je ne suis pas si vieux ! j'ai 16 ans !
<lsof> 3amelit conflit matériel
<lsof> serieux 16 ans ?
<sarhan> oui ya un prb? >.<
<lsof> no no mais en tunisie c une tres bonne exception
<sarhan> lsof, c'est toi qui a un prb de clé wifi?
<lsof> no no
<lsof> je crois que bemawi qui a ce pb
<sarhan> non non
<sarhan> bemawi n'a jamais de problem
<lsof> mela 1 2eme conflit looooooool
<lsof> je me souviens qu'il y en a un membre qui a eu un pb de driver
<sarhan> quel type de pilo?
<lsof> mais je c pas le pseudo du membre
<sarhan> pilote*
<sarhan> osef
<sarhan> raconte ton probleme directement
<sarhan> on essaye de le regler ensemble ;)
<lsof> g pas eu ce pb
<lsof> anyway
<lsof> issayid 3awid insatalla il sys
<lsof> mais il a pu integrer le driver au nivau du kernel
<sarhan> ah oui
<sarhan> je me souviens
<sarhan> non il a pas encore réinstallé le systeme
<sarhan> il va amener son pc durant notre install party
<lsof> aya behi
<lsof> mela il doit essayer d intgrer le driver et ca doit marcher a merveille
<sarhan> il a essayé
<sarhan> apparament le prb est du à la migration de ubuntu 10.10 a 11.04
<lsof> je c pas mais la question qui se pose
<lsof>  si on essaye de faire la migration normalement on aura les anciens driver ainsi que les nouveaux
<lsof> je c pas mais sure il a fiat une mauvaise manip
<lsof> aya mr sarhan je dois quitter je te souhaite une bonne continuation et inchalla inchoufouk
<lsof> chehya tayba
<sarhan> ya3tik elsa7a chahya tayba toi aussi lsof
<sarhan> salut wissem
<sarhan> et salut Neo31
<Nour_al_Imen> السلام عليكم
<sarhan> re Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> C confirmé pour Trojette ?
<sarhan> ah j'ai pas demandé
<Nour_al_Imen> ou je lui envoie pr demander
<Nour_al_Imen> ?
<Nour_al_Imen> et ..
<sarhan> non c bon
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<sarhan> j'etais entrain de discuter avec lui
<Nour_al_Imen> Ping Neo31
<Nour_al_Imen> T'as reçu mon msg ?
<Neo31> pong Neo31 sarhan
<Neo31> pong Nour_al_Imen sarhan
<wissem> salut sarhan
<Neo31> je vien juste de me connecter Nour_al_Imen
<wissem> salut tout le monde
<Nour_al_Imen> T'as reçu mon msg texte de l'event Neo31 ?
<Neo31> g rien encore recu apart les pings
<Neo31> atten un pe stp
<Nour_al_Imen> va voir tes msgs autres sur FB
<Nour_al_Imen> "autres"
<Nour_al_Imen> Comment vous accompagnez le msg avec un ping ?
<Neo31> je vien de demarrer mon PC Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> attend qq minutes stp g pas mal d'emails et messages a lire et repondre
<wissem> une alternative à AcetoneISO(clone des images cd/dvd) et qui marche?
<wissem> j'ai aussi essayé gmount iso
<Neo31> terminal wissem
<Neo31> je pense ke c fesable avec la commande dd
<Neo31> sinon je fait avec k3b
<wissem> je veux pas graver sur un cd
<Neo31> je fait une copie et je garde l'image sur /tmp/kde-neo/someimagefile
<wissem> je veux un lecteur vrtuel tout comme avec deamon tool de windows
<Neo31> nautilus le fait wissem
<Neo31> right click your iso
<wissem> howto?
<Neo31> and mount it
<Neo31> that's all
<Neo31> no need 4 howtos
<wissem> mafaméch mount :s
<Nour_al_Imen> mount -o loop -t iso9660 fichier.iso /mnt/iso ?
<Neo31> right click the iso, y a un certain archive mounter/ disck mounter ou qq chose cde ce genre sinon quelle est ta version ubuntu? attend moi 10mn et je v tester wissem
<wissem> Nour_al_Imen: nope ça marche pas
<wissem> Neo31: exactement y'a pas cette option et avec acetoneiso il me dit que c mounter mutlisector image file
<Neo31> c koi acetoneiso? je parlais de nautilus le navigateur de fichier par defaut de gnome
<wissem> oui avec nautilus aussi
<wissem> hassilou nemchi nechri dvd vierge 5ir :p
<sarhan> wissem, Neo31 taw ya3tik dvd vierge blech
<Neo31> lool
<sarhan> wissem, sinon ton dvd il contient quoi? et est ce qu'il est protégé?
<Neo31> oui wissem
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> by the way wissem la commande de Nour_al_Imen ca doit marcher, utilise un sudo c tt
<sarhan> euh parfois ca marche pas
<sarhan> surtout pour les dvd de films
<wissem> il contient d'autres fichiers
<wissem> un menu flash pour d'autres videos
<Nour_al_Imen> c quoi le msg d'erreur que t'as eu ?
<wissem> rien je l'ai monté mais quand j'essaye d'aller ou je l'ai monté
<wissem> y'a rien :s
<Nour_al_Imen> j'ai trouvé gmount iso
<Nour_al_Imen> tu l'as essayé ?
<wissem> oui chay :/
<Neo31> ca doit marcher wissem cherche pas un autre outil cherche le probleme et une solution
<Nour_al_Imen> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=134694
<Nour_al_Imen> t'as vu ce lien sur les pbs de gmount ?
 * Neo31 is done with mails, checking other stuff
 * Nour_al_Imen se demande si Neo31  a vu le msg de trainer Imen et il va publier l'event
<Neo31> quel message je trouve pas encore Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> c sur fb?
<Neo31> g pas encore verifier sur fb
<Nour_al_Imen> vérifie alors en attendant je vais écrire une réponse à Mr Moodle et te la montrer avant de l'envoyer
<Nour_al_Imen> T'en dis ?
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Neo31
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> je ne trouve encore pas ton message
<Neo31> g terminer la verif de fb
<Nour_al_Imen> c normal
<Neo31> rien de ta part
<Nour_al_Imen> va ds autres
<Nour_al_Imen> sous msgs
<Neo31> ?
<Nour_al_Imen> de la part de Trainer Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> pas nour
<Neo31> euh
<Nour_al_Imen> je te le renvoie si tu veux
<Neo31> classroom packagin 2 ?
<Nour_al_Imen> oui
<Nour_al_Imen> dsl de te faire perdre tt ce tps
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> got it
<Neo31> nn ca va Nour_al_Imen ;)
<Nour_al_Imen> Brabi comment vous le faites le msg en rouge avec mon nom
<Neo31> euh, alors le titre c
<Nour_al_Imen> Classroom packaging 2
<Neo31> packaging classroom 2 << si c en anglais
<Nour_al_Imen> Si tu veux pas de Pb car je vais opter pr la mm struct de l'ancien classroom
<Neo31> 2eme chose ce n'est plus une initiation, ca devien un pe plus avance
<Nour_al_Imen> Brabi comment vous le faites le msg en rouge avec mon nom
<Nour_al_Imen> oui t'as raison je vais revoir alors. Tu propose ?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> on ecrit ton nome Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> Neo31,
<Neo31> yas pas ton nom ici
<Neo31> c pas rouge
<Neo31> :p
<Nour_al_Imen> Neo31
<Neo31> mnt c rouge Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> c pour te notifier que qq1 te parle, ou parle de toi
<Nour_al_Imen>  Neo31
<Neo31> ping Nour_al_Imen <<< genre de wizz ou buzz
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Neo31  et puis je veux avoir un msg avec
<Neo31> ecrit ton propre nom pour te faire notifier :p
<zied> salem tout le monde
<Neo31> salut zied
<Nour_al_Imen> wa alaykom assalem
<Neo31> tu voulais me parler zied !
<zied> Neo31: oui !!
<zied> :)
<Neo31> je t'es envoyer un email mais tu ne repond tjr pas
<zied> je l'ai vu, je suis désolé, j'ai eu un week-end plustôt difficile
<Neo31> no problem ;)
<Neo31> alors zied tu explique stp?
<zied> Neo31: je veux participer à l'event (j'ai oublié le nom :p )
<Neo31> c a propos de UGJ
<zied> oui c'est çà
<Neo31> mais g pas compri grande chose
<Neo31> Ubuntu Global Jam
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> tu peut etre present zied ?
<Neo31> ca sera genial :)
<zied> non, je suis coinsé là !!!
<Neo31> c'est entre le 2 et le 4 septembre un weekend
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> a distance alors!
<zied> Allah Ghaleb, si je pouvais je viendrais avec plaisir ....
<Neo31> oui je sais :)
<Neo31> baraka lahou fik :)
<zied> pour ce qui est à distance, les choses doivent être plus organiser ...
<zied> (surtout de mon coté ...)
<zied> surtout après le classroom de adn
<zied> il a mis la barre assez haute ...
<zied> ;)
<Neo31> (:
<zied> donc j'ai des questions :
<Neo31> t'as un micro et une cam zied ?
<Neo31> vasy
<zied> 1) je suis un débute avec les bugs/packagings
<Nour_al_Imen>  Neo31  tu voulais dire plus d'initiation et non initiative ? c ça ? je dirais formation où bien qu'est tu proposes ?
<zied> 2) j'ai une première expérience dans "la documentation"
<Neo31> oubli le comment d'initiation Nour_al_Imen, je re verifie encore chwaya o5ra stp
<zied> Neo31: oui, j'ai un micro et une cam
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<Neo31> ok zied donc tu sera simple participant! tu va pas animer un atelier! c ca?
<zied> Neo31: donc la question : vous voulez quelque chose spécifique à ubuntu ou quelque chose utilise à la communaut" u-tn ?
<Neo31> ca tourne au tour de ubuntu plus que ubuntu-tn
<zied> Neo31: çà dépent, je peut organiser un atelier, mais çà dépent de deux choses :
<Neo31> on va essayer de documenter un peu l'event lui mm puiske c notre premiere experience
<Neo31> oui?
<zied> 1) des autres ateliers (pour voir si ma présentation a le niveau nécessaire)
<zied> 2) les thèmes choisis pour le UGJ
<zied> je veux pas faire du hors sujet :)
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> 1 sec
<zied> Neo31: pour ne pas faire dans l'abstrait
<Neo31> voila les sujets compatible avec UGJ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/GlobalJam11.09
<Neo31> c preske tout
<zied> je vais comme même préparer quelques "drafts" et dis moi ce que tu en pense
<zied> ah, autre chose
<Neo31> bug tiraging testging documentation packaging translation upgrade testing ..
<zied> je ne suis pas disponible le vendredi .. :(
<Neo31> no problem
<Neo31> sinon c autour de kel sujet zied ?
<Neo31> zied t'as fait un classroom de LVM et pas de packaging avant non ?
<zied> Neo31: non juste un sur gobby et un autre sur bazzar
<zied> LVM c'est notre cher
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> gobby c interessant pour la documentation
<Neo31> bazzar g pas utiliser lol xD
<zied> voilà ;)
<Neo31> ca prend combien de temps pour mettre en place un serveur gobby local ?
<zied> 1 milli sec
<Neo31> pour un bon technicien linux qui n'as aucune idee sur gobby
<Neo31> lol je ve une reponse pratique
<Neo31> sinon tu explik comment faire si ca prend pas une milli sec
<Neo31> :p
<zied> apt-get install sobby
<zied> sinon, pas besoin d'un serveur
<Neo31> oui c facile
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> got it
<zied> surtout en locale
<zied> si c'est à sidtance
<zied> distance
<Neo31> ok
<zied> il suffit d'une ip visible et d'ouvrir le port sur le routeur
<tr0xan> salem
<Neo31> ok
<zied> salem tr0xan
<Neo31> t'as raison easy cheesy, 1 milli sec
<tr0xan> ahla zied sarhan & Neo31
<Neo31> install, start, just two commands :p
<tr0xan> ça va?
<Neo31> we tr0xan
<Neo31> mizilt fi 3alam ma wara2a lbi7ar tr0xan ?
<zied> Neo31: de toute façon, même pour le serveur , à distance, il faut la manip pour l'ip et le port
<tr0xan> chouf wa7dek
<Neo31> walla rawa7t?
<tr0xan> :p
<Neo31> c une ip tunisienne non?
<tr0xan> eyh
<tr0xan> :D
<tr0xan> rawa7t
<Neo31> no problem zied
<tr0xan> bellehi kifech n5addem el clic droit fel hp mini 210
<Neo31> hum ok zied
<Neo31> de toute facon gobby ca doit pas prendre bcp de temps
<Neo31> y aura le serveur pret inchalah
<Neo31> juste le temps pour le presenter
<Neo31> ca c gobby, ca marche comme ca, les avantage ou qq chose de bref
<Neo31> tu pense pas ?
<zied> tu veux que je présente çà ?
<zied> ou c'est juste une question ?
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> le titre du classroom c'est : "Packaging avancé"
<Nour_al_Imen> Neo31,
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<Neo31> "Comme prévu, nous enchaînons avec le deuxième volet de l'Intiation au Packaging. " << ce n'est plus une initiation
<Nour_al_Imen> oui g compris
<Neo31> c la seule remarque sinon vasy publie
<Nour_al_Imen> il y a désormais la po de participer en ligne ??
<Nour_al_Imen> Ou c juste pour Zied ?
<Neo31> g perdu le lien du log tu peut chercher sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> oui bsur
<Neo31> pas sur Nour_al_Imen  on n'as pas de choses claires, j'atten l'activation du VPS pour mettre en place un channel audio
<Neo31> on doit faire ce qu'on peut pour cooperer avec Ubuntu egypt en tt cas
<Nour_al_Imen> Sinon pour le débit à l'UPS il est assez important ?
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen tu peut creer l'event toi mm
<Neo31> 8 mega Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> En cours
<Neo31> mais en upload en tunisie ca depasse pas 1 mega dans touts les cas
<Nour_al_Imen> au nom de la page
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> zied on va essayer d'utiliser mumble et ustream (il vaut mieux installer et tester mumble et s'habituer a faire une configuration audio parfaite)
<Neo31> no need for installing a server zied, you can find listed internet server when starting mumble)
<Nour_al_Imen>  https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=155375161210408
<Nour_al_Imen> Neo31
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Neo31
<Nour_al_Imen> STP vérifie avec moi
<Nour_al_Imen> Neo31 STP Notifie les fans après vérification Merci
<Neo31> pong Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> o
<Neo31> c bon Nour_al_Imen g diminuer le nombre de lignes vides, essaye de ne pas utiliser bcp de lignes vides generalement juste pour separer les paragraphes
<Nour_al_Imen> Je pars
<Nour_al_Imen> tu changes ce que tu veux et tu notifies les fans Merci
<Nour_al_Imen> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> sa7a chribitkom
<icone_sabri> HaRDi: bemawi McPeter ubot2 ubuntulo1 zied k3nz0 Neo31  aya ne9ollekom sa7a chribetekom
<Neo31> ahla icone_sabri
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik
<Neo31> mouch 9olna ma3adech tpingi away members!!
<Neo31> sinon koi 2 9 ?
<icone_sabri> away ? kifesh ne3refek away yahdik .. ena le9it des membres 7abit nefye9ehom
<icone_sabri> bref, hamd bien , asma3 ena 7atit rou7i animateur lel section documentation
<Neo31> tla9a membre grisee
<icone_sabri> tu as un doc ou quelques du chose pour lire comment faire pour aider a la documentation d'ubu
<Neo31> donc away
<Neo31> nope
<icone_sabri> ah, Neo31 ena j'utilise pas de client IRC rani j'utilise le site , loaded avec java module
<icone_sabri> donc rien de spécial de ma part  frère
<Neo31> ok
<icone_sabri> :) eya en tout cas la prochine je vais parler tt seul
<icone_sabri> hh
<Neo31> la la
<Neo31> ama ping pas pour parler de rien
<Neo31> haya je go
<icone_sabri> sarhan:
<sarhan> pong icone_sabri
<icone_sabri> merci
<icone_sabri> bien, regarde
<icone_sabri> tu as jeté un coup d'oeil sur le wiki UGM ?
<icone_sabri> chui enregistré pour animation doc
<icone_sabri> t'a une idée comme je peut me former pour assuer ça te7foun
<icone_sabri> :o are you there
<icone_sabri> ping
<icone_sabri> pong
<icone_sabri> que faite vous
<icone_sabri> hey
<icone_sabri> allez rep 3eda
<icone_sabri> j'ai une autre question alors rép
<icone_sabri> :o
<icone_sabri> ping pong
<sarhan> elsabr behi ya sabri !
<sarhan> icone_sabri, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Docs très complet !
<sarhan> et Neo31 et moi on parler de faire un classroom pour apprendre aux gens à modifier le wiki
<sarhan> tu peux le faire je pense
<icone_sabri> نعم استطيع
<icone_sabri> bref, tu as installé OpenLDAP auparavant ?
<icone_sabri> j'ai fait un .configure
<icone_sabri> puis make all
<Neo31> re
<icone_sabri> ça a marché mais a la fin erreur : barekely DB not installed
<icone_sabri> j'ai essayé de trouvé la base IBM sur le net
<icone_sabri> mais j'ai aucune idée sur ce genre de BD ni comment l'installé
<Neo31> pas classroom sarhan
<Neo31> documentation
<icone_sabri> ni mm a quoi sert pour un LDAP ? est-ce la base pour sauver les user ?
<Neo31> lors du UGJ
<icone_sabri> Neo31: je parle pas de classeroom, fel wiki des personne pour assister pour les atelier donc j'ai demander un guide pour pouvoir accomplir la tache
<icone_sabri> ya sadi9i ;) ech bik welit tekbesh
<icone_sabri> hhh
<icone_sabri> esma3eni belahi 3andek fekra sur openldap
<icone_sabri> la question que j'ai poser
<Neo31> je parlais a sarhan icone_sabri >>> <sarhan> et Neo31 et moi on parler de faire un classroom pour apprendre aux gens à modifier le wiki
<Neo31> no idea icone_sabri g pas utiliser pratiquement
<icone_sabri> ah, bahi ya 5oya fibeli bih heka .. maw deja 3malto page fel FB pour ce truc
<icone_sabri> merci neo
<icone_sabri> bahi pour barkeley BD ?
<icone_sabri> t'a une idée
<icone_sabri> lazemeha config
<icone_sabri> ou bien jste j'install
<Neo31> simple install
<Neo31> apres des manipulations pour creer les bases et users  w 7ajet ki hakka pe etre
<sarhan> Neo31, oups pas classroom deye5 chwaya ena
<icone_sabri> sarhan dou5a behya fi romdhan
<icone_sabri> hh, ema ba3ed che9ene el fatr teweli dawa5a
<icone_sabri> asma3o et j'ai aussi installé nagios
<icone_sabri> qui as manipulé nagios , j'arrivé pas a consulter l'interface graphique avec http://localhost/nagios
<icone_sabri> j'ai démarré apache2
<icone_sabri> apache2 restart
<icone_sabri> :p oumouro mete7ebesh temeshi
<icone_sabri> w Xen la trabe7o zeda chebe3a des erreur
<icone_sabri> 7assilo mal 2 -> 126
<icone_sabri> hhhh
<icone_sabri> selon ce que j'ai compris el 126 fema des variable d'environnement manquant zedetehom ba9i mesh 3ajbo
<icone_sabri> openfire memeshesh jemela heka ! mm compilation 9ali o9e3od zemar
<icone_sabri> hhh
<icone_sabri> dima ./configure tet3eda
<icone_sabri> ema el compilation des source avec make tou7al
<icone_sabri> 7a9a nsit el kernel 3.0.6 je pense 3malet upgrade lel ubu 11.10
<Neo31> je go
<icone_sabri> sudo do-release-upgrade
<icone_sabri> eya bn8 a ts les amis
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-24
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
<SalahGo> nizarus, bonsoir! Au sujet de l'UGJ, c'est où cette université privée?
<Neo31> voir la page wiki SalahGo y a un lien vers le loco dir qui donne l'adresse et le google maps
<nizarus> salam
<nizarus> SalahGo, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/Tunisia/541/detail/
<Neo31> click sur UPS sur la page wiki
<Neo31> voila nizarus a donner le lien direct
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> sa7a chribtikom/s7ourkom :p
<SalahGo> ah, je crois que je me suis inscrit sur le launchpad, mais pas sur la page wiki :p
<SalahGo> merci Neo31 & nizarus pour le lien
<Neo31> launchpad, ubuntu-tn launchpad group, loco dir & wiki
<SalahGo> je dois m'inscrire sur tout ça???? oO
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/GlobalJam11.09#Comment_r.2BAOk-server_votre_place_pour_Ubuntu_Global_Jam.3F
<Neo31> c facile a faire
<Neo31> et c pas grande chose pour venir contribuer a ubuntu ;)
<SalahGo> j'ai pas dit que c'était difficile... *bo5l*
<nizarus> yezzi mel bokhel SalahGo
<SalahGo> nizarus, 3andi shkoun jey mil japon 2 jours après l'UGJ, et je dois faire le guide... *bo5l*
<SalahGo> en fin de compte, il me restait que le wiki
<SalahGo> euh, je peux poser une question? Neo31 nizarus ?!
<Neo31> never ask to ask SalahGo
<Goldenscorp> bnsr SalahGo Neo31
<Neo31> bsr Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<SalahGo> bsr Goldenscorp !
<SalahGo> il 7amdullah, je découvre (assez tard) les futures activités de l'UGJ :p
<Neo31> what's the question SalahGo
<Goldenscorp> achnoufama ijdid Neo31 pour le site
<Goldenscorp> ??
<Neo31> nothin Goldenscorp site we9if pour le moment
<Neo31> on prepare qq choses et ca va continuer inchalah
<Goldenscorp> ok bien
<Goldenscorp> et page de FB ?
<Neo31> mm chose
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> on a lancer un event pour augmenter le nombre des membres de la page
<Neo31> ca a depasser les 400 mnt
<Neo31> et ca peut arriver a 500 bientot
<Goldenscorp> 500 waww
<Neo31> SalahGo la contribution ca pe etre difficile pour la 1ere fois, mais il suffit qu'on fait le premier pat ca sera plus facile de continuer et d'avoir plus de contributeurs
 * Neo31 brb
<SalahGo> on verra bien...
<SalahGo> bon, il y a bien qlq bugs... comme l'applet BT qui fonctionne à son aise, les clients bitorrent comme transmission ou deluge qui gère très difficiellement les fichiers > 5Go
<SalahGo> plantant parfois tout le systeme
<SalahGo> hmm quoi d'autre...
<SalahGo> sur serveur, le vsftpd qui a pas mal de bug aussi
<SalahGo> bon, je me dois de vous dire bonne nuit mnt!
<SalahGo> dormez bien! :D
<thetrue_neozoon> salam
<MaWaLe> salam thetrue_neozoon
<thetrue_neozoon> salam MaWaLe :)
<thetrue_neozoon> enfin dla vie sur le chan lol, depuis que anis el acheche est parti, personne parle xD
<MaWaLe> thetrue_neozoon l'objectif n'est pas de parler mais soit de poser des questions pertinentes soit de procurer de l'assistance ;)
<MaWaLe> thetrue_neozoon pour les discussion "off topic" il y a le channel #ubuntu-tn-chat
<thetrue_neozoon> oui mais que personne répondait aux bonjours xD
<MaWaLe> essaye de poser une question à l place pour voir :p
<MaWaLe> sinon les bonjours c'est sur #ubuntu-tn-chat ;)
<thetrue_neozoon> tu connaitrais pas un scanneur de réseau pour pouvoir trouver tout les pc connecté au lan? ^^
<MaWaLe> il y en a plusieurs mais ça dépend de tes attentes
<MaWaLe> et surtout de tes objectifs d'un tel scan
<thetrue_neozoon> je désire un simple listing des pc d'un lan selon un masque
<thetrue_neozoon> du genre 255.255.0.0
<MaWaLe> wireshark
<MaWaLe> ethereal
<MaWaLe> en plus u peux les trouver dans les dépôts Ubuntu
<thetrue_neozoon> merci je test les deux
<MaWaLe> sinon tu peux aussi faire l'inventaire complet de ton parc informatique avec des outils tels que OCS Inventory
<MaWaLe> ou GLPI
<MaWaLe> mais la majorité des cas il faut activer le protocole SNMP sur les machines de ton réseau
<MaWaLe> pour une utilisation avancée : tu peux utiliser d'une façon basique Munin ou bien vombiner NAGIOS et ZABBIX : mais cette dernière solution est pour les geeks
<MaWaLe> pour effectuer un monitoring complet du lan
<MaWaLe> thetrue_neozoon c'est bon?
<thetrue_neozoon> oui merci bien de toutes ces infos :)
<MaWaLe> s/vombiner/combiner
<thetrue_neozoon> je vais commencer par les tester pour voir cke ca donne :)
<bemawi> nmap en ligne de commande
<bemawi> knmap avec une interface kde
<thetrue_neozoon> j'ai zenmap ^^
<MaWaLe> bemawi,  personnellement je préfère éviter de donner des solutions en CLI parce que celui qui demande l'info peut être un newbie
<thetrue_neozoon> avec wireshark j'ai trouvé un autre sous réseau
<bemawi>  zenmap le truc dérivé de NmapFE ?
<thetrue_neozoon> de nmap ^^
<bemawi> MaWaLe: pour ça que de suite, j'ai aussi fournis l'interface graphique :)
<MaWaLe> bemawi,  une interface dépendant de KDE
<MaWaLe> une solution idéale devrait être indépendante de tout environnement
<bemawi> NmapFE, originally written by Zach Smith, was Nmap's official GUI for Nmap versions 2.2 to 4.22.[8] For Nmap 4.50 (originally in the 4.22SOC development series) NmapFE was replaced with Zenmap, a new graphical user interface based on UMIT, developed by Adriano Monteiro Marques.
<thetrue_neozoon> nmap est très utile je trouve
<MaWaLe> thetrue_neozoon,  si tu es assez geek alors c'est bon
<bemawi> MaWaLe: les aplis kde tournent aussi sous gnome
<thetrue_neozoon> mais sans interface c'est peu lisible, faudra que j'achetes 2-3 lunettes avant de commencer a lire les rapports xD
<MaWaLe> bemawi,  à condition d'installer les dépendances KDE
<bemawi> meme qu'elles tournent sous un os proprio connu sous le nom de fenetres (cassées)
<bemawi> MaWaLe: :)
<thetrue_neozoon> quand ya toutes les dépendances, toute application tourne l'ami ;)
<bemawi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Nmapfe_screenshot.png
<bemawi> thetrue_neozoon on dirait que tu ne fais pas tes màj ^^
<MaWaLe> bemawi,  tu fias quoi
<MaWaLe> s/fias/fais
<bemawi> là, je regarde un kdrama
<MaWaLe> bemawi,  non je parle de tes CTCP
<bemawi> je regardais la nature de votre client irc pour emettre une hypothése sur l'os utilisé
<bemawi> votre / vos
<bemawi> l'os et surtout, l'environnement graphique
<MaWaLe> actuellement : machine de prod : Ubuntu Gnome Natty Narwhal avec xChat
<MaWaLe> c'est plus simple de poser la question :p
<bemawi> :p
<bemawi> la curisosité est le propre de l'etre humain
<MaWaLe> sinon celle en // : Oneiric
<bemawi> :p
<MaWaLe> bemawi,  être humain ????? je tr croyais un NOLIFE :p
<MaWaLe> s/tr/te
<bemawi> bha, là, je suis sous une debian testing avec kde. Mon konversation est connecté à une kubuntu via tunnel ssh pour utiliser irssi
<bemawi> mais je reste humain ;p
<bemawi> j'ai un boulot ^^
<MaWaLe> bemawi,  même les bots ont un boulot
<bemawi> :p
<bemawi> j'aurais eu quelques euros de plus de coté, je serais allée passer une ou deux semaines en chine
<bemawi> mais je dois toujours acheter quelques meuble pour chez moi
<bemawi> fin bref, que des truc que les bots ne peuvent pas faire à ma place
<thetrue_neozoon> en parlant de fun, qui pourrait m'aider concernant un mmorpg que j'arrive pas a faire tourner avec wine :D
<MaWaLe> thetrue_neozoon,  raconte ....
<thetrue_neozoon> le mmorpg s'appelle rappelz
<thetrue_neozoon> j'ai installé wine (version depot et derniere version du site)
<MaWaLe> thetrue_neozoon,  Rappelz Obsession :p
<thetrue_neozoon> effectivement^^
<thetrue_neozoon> dans les deux cas, nprotect se lance et apres j'ai une erreur disant que le progrramme anti-triche n'a pas pu etre initialisé
<bemawi> http://www.jeuxlinux.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=503 rappelz
<thetrue_neozoon> j'ai beau lire tout les fofo(meme ubuntu officiels) ceux du jeu
<MaWaLe> thetrue_neozoon,  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23563
<bemawi> MaWaLe: tu maches encore plus le boulot que moi
<MaWaLe> bemawi,  ???!!!!
<thetrue_neozoon> ba voilà en gros c'est pas jouable sur linux quoi :(
<bemawi> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9419
<bemawi> sur le lien jeuxlinux se trouvait un lien vers appdb :)
<MaWaLe> bemawi,  le lien sur jeuxlinux est ancien :p il s'arrête à la version 8.x d'Ubuntu
<bemawi> thetrue_neozoon: reste toujours la solution de t'embter avec la virtiualisation
<thetrue_neozoon> déjà fait avec virtualbox
<thetrue_neozoon> il supporte pas d3d sur linux :(
<MaWaLe> bemawi,  s'embêter :( et pourtant c'est très pratique pour plusieurs cas de figure
<MaWaLe> thetrue_neozoon,  qu'est ce qui ne supporte pas d3d ????
<thetrue_neozoon> virtualbox sur linux
<MaWaLe> tu virtualise lequel des M$ Win
<thetrue_neozoon> xp
<MaWaLe> XP ou 7?
<MaWaLe> avec XP il faut installer les D3D en lançant le XP en mode sans échec
<MaWaLe> là tu installes le support D3D
<MaWaLe> ensuite tu rebootes ta machine
<thetrue_neozoon> il me sort une erreur lorsque le jeux va se lancer disant que l'affichage est pas supporté
<MaWaLe> en bootant le VM XP, tu appuies sur F8 pour choisir démarre en mode sans échec
<thetrue_neozoon> j'ai testé avec sro et rappelz et wow aussi xD
<MaWaLe> WoW fonctionne avec Wine
<thetrue_neozoon> éclaires ma lanterne, je prend note
<MaWaLe> avec PlayOnLinux aussi qui propose des scripts prêts pour l'installation
<thetrue_neozoon> wow n'a pas marché sur ma machine
<thetrue_neozoon> j'ai un crash juste au moment du lancement du jeu
<MaWaLe> désolé : déconnexion
<MaWaLe> thetrue_neozoon,  quelle version de WoW
<thetrue_neozoon> tlk
<thetrue_neozoon> dernier patch
<MaWaLe> thetrue_neozoon,  http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wow
<MaWaLe> thetrue_neozoon,  satisfait :)
<thetrue_neozoon> déjà fait toutes ces manip l'ami :)
<MaWaLe> thetrue_neozoon,  change de bécane :p :p :p
<thetrue_neozoon> ou d'os xD
<MaWaLe> dans ce cas de channel IRC aussi :p
<thetrue_neozoon> mais bon vais pas désepérer depuis le début, je suis qu'a mes début ac lili et je l'aime :p
<thetrue_neozoon> tu joues toi à wow ou un autre mmo sur linux? ^^
<MaWaLe> pas ces derniers mois
<MaWaLe> trop d'occupations
<MaWaLe> mais il parait que je suis ce qu'on appelle un "hard gamer" :p
<thetrue_neozoon> lequel a tu réussi à faire tourner ^^
<MaWaLe> WoW a bien fonctionné chez moi avec PlayOnLinux
<thetrue_neozoon> ba la ac le débit que j'ai en ce moment ça passera pas en dl :(
<MaWaLe> sinon je ne suis pas seulement MMO
<thetrue_neozoon> je fais du hack&slach en général mais les mmo c'est une passion et un espace de reflection pour moi :p
<thetrue_neozoon> si jamais je suis sur un mmo c'est que je penses à un probleme, je joues juste pour faire le vide et flush mes idées
<thetrue_neozoon> :p
<MaWaLe> jolie la définition"espace de reflexion" :p :p :p  (c'est l'excuse que tu donnes à tes parents :p)
<thetrue_neozoon> je vis seul ^^
<MaWaLe> donc qui est e que tu essayes de convaincre là :D
<thetrue_neozoon> personne, c'est vraiment un espace de reflection pour moi ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> je me co quand je veux réflechir et ré-organiser mes idées ^^
<thetrue_neozoon> d'ailleurs j'ai mis 1 ans pour arriver lvl80 sur wow sur un privé x3 ^^
<icone_sabri> hello all
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<sarhan> nizarus a retiré le logo de la page
<sarhan> je me demande c'est la licence du logo qui compte ou le prg avec lequel il a été créé?
<Neo31> les deux
<Neo31> on doit faire la conversion en XCF dans tt les cas sarhan
<sarhan> oui c'est compris ca
<Neo31> la diff c ke nizarus est un pe plus stricte
<sarhan> oui c'est ce que j'ai compris
<sarhan> c'est un richard stallman tunisien
<Neo31> sinon demander une recreation avec GIMP ca marchera pas, ils vont continuer a ignorer
<sarhan> Neo31, jamel m'a dit qu'il metrise pas gimp c pour ca qu'il a fait avec photoshop
<sarhan> il maitrise bien photoshop
<Neo31> il doit faire avec photoshop puis essayer de recreer avec gimp
<Neo31> wel 7ajet elli yal9a fihom lacune n3awnouh fihom
<icone_sabri> lool
<icone_sabri> salem ya mte3 richard stalleman
<Neo31> ca fait rire RMS icone_sabri ?
<icone_sabri> :(
<icone_sabri> ech bik 3leya hama
<icone_sabri> 7abit node5ol eb dho7ek
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ok
<icone_sabri> eyh, tekebesh 3ela a9al 7aja
<icone_sabri> bref :) echnowa mela besh nebdelo el logo ?
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> less effects, until it is recreated
<sarhan> jamel va essayer de le refaire avec gimp
<sarhan> Neo31, t'as testé conversion pdf xcf ==>
<Neo31> pdf ?
<Neo31> tu ve dire psd xcf?
<Neo31> oui g essayer pour le logo ca n'as pas marcher
<Neo31> resultat logo back & white
<geekntuxuser> Salut Neo31 , peux -tu me passer le fichier psd j'essaye de le reproduire en gimp ?
<Neo31> y a un fichier PNG pour reproduire
<sarhan> Neo31, psd*
<Neo31> sarhan t'as le XCF du logo original?
<sarhan> Neo31, non c'est ca le probleme
<Neo31> celui que t'as fait avant
<sarhan> ah je l'ai mis dans le artwork je pense ;)
<Neo31> ok pass le lien a geekntuxuser pour qu'il se base sur ton work
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=upload_form&ticket=004e55239b.c39fe67dd43ca821f67086a63d085bf97076ec5f&target=fbbanner.zip
<Neo31> 1mn je te passe le png geekntuxuser
<sarhan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=FbBanner.zip url plus petite
<Neo31> http://up.sur-la-toile.com/iRyv
<Neo31> geekntuxuser normalement c un archive avec le PSD + PNG
<Neo31> et tu as le travail de sarhan, reste a jouter qq effects
<geekntuxuser> Je check ce que je peux faire
<geekntuxuser> Faut vraiment avoir une copie conforme ?
<Neo31> nope
<Neo31> qq chose de similaire et de qualite c bon
<Neo31> qq chose de different et de meilleur design c mieux
<Nour_al_Imen> السلام عليكم
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> salut
<Nour_al_Imen> assalem alaykom
<Nour_al_Imen> J'écris une réponse à Moodle ou pas ?
<Neo31> go ahead
<Neo31> un remerciement
<Neo31> mais pratikement on n'as pas besoin de moodle
<Nour_al_Imen> Bsur mais je voulais savoir nos besoins si jamais on le ferait plus tard
<Nour_al_Imen> Donc je dirais peut etre ds qlq mois
<Nour_al_Imen> car j'estime un développement de l'activité virtuelle peut présenter un tel besoin plus tard
<Nour_al_Imen> donc récap: Remerciement, équipe tech a traité la demande, pour le mom pas besoin et enfin peut etre ds qlq mois
<Nour_al_Imen> Ok ?
<Neo31> oui Nour_al_Imen il fait lui remercier pour son initiative
<geekntuxuser> Re
<Neo31> non Nour_al_Imen nous n'auron pas besoin de moodle dans qq mois
<geekntuxuser> Je suis arrivé à un petit résultat
<geekntuxuser> j'upload où ?
<geekntuxuser> ^^
<Neo31> au moins pas dans les next 6 mois Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> ainh dac merci de me le notifier
<Neo31> les choses changes mais ca changera pas au moins pour les next 6 months c ce ke je pe garantir
<geekntuxuser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu-logo
<Neo31> extension geekntuxuser ?
<Neo31> png xcf ou koi?
<geekntuxuser> j'ai upload le png
<geekntuxuser> si c ok
<geekntuxuser> nkamel el xcf
<Neo31> ah c png
<Neo31> oui kammal
<Neo31> Ubuntu Tunisian Team pixelisee barcha
<Neo31> le logo pixelise un tres tout petit peu
<Neo31> a3mal chwaya smooth ma 5alihouch hakka surtout le text
<geekntuxuser> =)
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, l'ecriture est pixelisée
<geekntuxuser> J'essaye d'améliorer
<geekntuxuser> =)
<Neo31> good :)
 * Neo31 go away
<geekntuxuser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu-logo-v1 Neo31 sarhan
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> separe le rouge et le gris par un petit ombre ou qq chose
<Neo31> c pas cool pour les yeux
<geekntuxuser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu-logo-v2
<geekntuxuser> ça fait l'affaire ou pas ?
<Neo31> lol mrijtik :p
<Neo31> dsl
<geekntuxuser> Lool non Neo31 y a pas de soucis ^^
<geekntuxuser> Si y a qlq changements à faire tu me le dis
<geekntuxuser> ;
<geekntuxuser> ;)
<Neo31> la v1 est bonne mais ta pas compris ce ke je voulais dire par shadow, regarde la PNG qui a ete faite en PS y a un petit shadow entre le carro rouge et le rectable gris, pous separer les 2 couleurs
<Neo31> trouve qq chose a mettre genre un glow ki commence de l'intersection et qui glow sur le rouge
<Neo31> ou un shadow
<Neo31> ou une petite ligne
<Neo31> che pa
<Neo31> la v 1 est meilleure ke v2 faut juste trouver une solution pour les couleurs
<geekntuxuser> entre la v1 et la v2 j'ai ajouté le shadow c tt
<geekntuxuser> entre le gris et le rouge
<geekntuxuser> x) dsl j'ai uploadé une fausse one
<geekntuxuser> xD
<geekntuxuser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu-logo-v3
<geekntuxuser> check this one =) Neo31
<Neo31> trop cool
<Neo31> juste des retouches de perfection, mais c bon comme ca :) ya3tik esa7a :)
<Neo31> tu pe uploader la xcf ?
<geekntuxuser> oui =)
<Neo31> merci bcp geekntuxuser :)
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, n'oublie pas de remplir la page artwork ;)
<geekntuxuser> de rien Neo31  =) je te passe le xcf et tu fais tes retouches =)
<geekntuxuser> et sarhan d'accord ^^' je le ferai bientot nchallah
<sarhan> si tu peux agrendir tunisian team
<sarhan> c'est lisible sur la page
<geekntuxuser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=source-ubuntu-logo-v3
<sarhan> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuTunisie
<Neo31> geekntuxuser met sur le artworks :)
<Neo31> je ferai pas des retouches mnt :)
<geekntuxuser> sarhan : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu-logo-v4
<geekntuxuser> j'ai agrandi le texet tunisan team
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, rja3 pixelisé (haya pg ta3abnek eliouma :D )
<geekntuxuser> =)
<geekntuxuser> Taw netlhé beha kima yelzem quand j'aurai plus de temps ^^'
<geekntuxuser> là je l'ai fait rapidement :s
<geekntuxuser> =)
<geekntuxuser> aya cheyha tayba
<Neo31> ok chehia tayba a tlm
<sarhan_> je suis parti? oO
<k3nz0> hello
<sarhan_> hello k3nz0
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-25
<Fanen> 00
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, ya weldi ech 3malt ?
<Goldenscorp> ahla 3arfi
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<Goldenscorp> hani jit
<nizarus> hak te7t lil facebook
<Goldenscorp> oui
<Goldenscorp> li 5idma et pour ubuntu et les amie
<Goldenscorp> mai aktar jaja pour les escargot
<Goldenscorp> :)
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ha babboucha hey :p Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> lo Neo31
<MaWaLe> salut
<MaWaLe> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> png MaWaLe
<elacheche_anis> saltu :)
<elacheche_anis> salut**
<MaWaLe> saltu à toi aussi :p
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> ça va !?
<MaWaLe> elacheche_anis,  du nouveau en ce qui concerne l'organisation du UGJ-Tn
<MaWaLe> je n'arrive pas à avoir neo
<MaWaLe> trop volatile le gars :p
<elacheche_anis> La même chose pour moi XD .. Je l'ai trouvé avant quelques heures mais il veut pas parler il est occupée XD il sera dispo la soir pendant le classroom..
<elacheche_anis> J'ai pas connecté depuis quelques jours, alors je suis pas vraiment à jour..
<elacheche_anis> Sinon je viens de découvrir que nous avons plus que 80 membre inscrit sur la page de loco.ubuntu.com et 41 dans la page wiki, on va faire quoi avec les 30 personnes de plus?? normalement il faut envoyer des mails de confirmations n'est ce pas MaWaLe ? :-/
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<sarhan> Goldenscorp :D
<Goldenscorp> oui sarhan
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<sarhan> hmd et toi?
<sarhan> kesekba t'as changé d'avis?
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<Goldenscorp> quoi ?
<Goldenscorp> achniya il7kaya selouni yasir i3bad
<Goldenscorp> :)
<Goldenscorp> na9is kan bich nit3ada fi ALJAZERRA
<Goldenscorp> :)
<sarhan> haha
<sarhan> salut Neo31
<sarhan> salut yohan
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<Neo31> png sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, c bon pour le vps normalement
<Neo31> bien sarhan
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> adduser murmur
<Neo31> (:
<sarhan> stana
<Neo31> plutot sudo adduser murmur
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> je mets quoi comme os?
<sarhan> mezel elvps mafih chay :D
<sarhan> en7ot debian ou ubuntu?
<Neo31> ubuntu server sarhan
<Neo31> Ubuntu-TN utilise Ubuntu server
<sarhan> biensur
<sarhan> tu peux m'expliquer que veut dire cette phrase?
<sarhan> Fabriquer physiquement le VPS (LVM)
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> che pas
<sarhan> bon je coche pas :D
<Neo31> fabriquer physiquement c acheter le hardware et fabriquer qq chose de specifique
<Neo31> ou che pa
<Neo31> oui coche pas
<Neo31> ca a l'air couteuse cette chose
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> sarhan install pas extra servers lors de l'installation du OS
<Neo31> 5aliha basic kima hiia
<sarhan> euh
<sarhan> le probleme
<sarhan> il ya juste ubuntu server 8.04
<sarhan> pas la 10.04 :/
<sarhan> j'install et on fait la migration?
<Neo31> a bon !
<sarhan> alors
<sarhan> une réponse et vite
<Neo31> bon ca marche tjr la 8.04
<Neo31> en version server ca dure 5 ans
<Neo31> humm
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> ca expire le 12.04
<Neo31> no need for migration
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> y a une seule version ?
<Neo31> si on a pa de choix vasy
<sarhan> on fait debian sinon
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> go with 8.04
<sarhan> debian est up to date
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> on fera upgrade wala nchoufou 7all
 * Neo31 gone askin on #ubuntu
<sarhan> ca se peut
<sarhan> de lts à lts
<sarhan> donc on passe à ubuntu server 10.04
<Neo31> a savoir si on pe sauter des lts, si oui on peut garder la 8.04 pour 9 mois pe etre
<Neo31> sinon on passe a la 10.04
<Neo31> humm
<Neo31> bon vasy on passe anyway
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> sarhan https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20%28Recommended%29
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> il y a un probleme
<sarhan> ayga lel dtc
<sarhan> essaye de le regler toi même
<Neo31> oups
<sarhan> je suis ni arriver à changer de system
<Neo31> c graphique ca ?
<sarhan> ni a demarer le vps
<Neo31> c un ubuntu server y a pas de graphics
<sarhan> Neo31, oui c'est le webpanel
<Neo31> ok ok
<Neo31> g oublier les parametres
<Neo31> 1mn
<sarhan> je te les donne?
<sarhan> sinon regarde l'affiche de jamel :D
<sarhan> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/301837_226349614083102_100001241956797_708775_3604081_n.jpg
<Neo31> het sarhan
<Neo31> g perdu les params
<sarhan> en attendant check le poster
<Neo31> done
<Neo31> tayara
<sarhan> oui nos sponsors zeda tayara
<Neo31> btw, y a un membre qui a demander prise en charge de transport et buffet
<Neo31> je pense ke c pas pratik
<sarhan> zeda?
<sarhan> non c pas serieux ca
<sarhan> chacun doit donner du sien
<sarhan> on peut pas tout payer
<sarhan> 9rib bech y9oulelna a3tiwni chahreya
<Neo31> il a dit k'on va faire de la pub pour ups et tt et ke ca vaut le cout de prendre en charge le transport et buffet
<sarhan> et comment il va faire la pub?
<Neo31> ca pe etre logik mais a mon avis pas dans cet event
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> surtout que le sponsor est une fac
<geekntuxuser> sarhan ou Neo31 (ou qlqun de présent), need some help pour vérifier quelque chose
<geekntuxuser> dispo ? (pour 1min)
<sarhan> vas y
<geekntuxuser> ssh ubuntu@41.225.22.31
<sarhan> je peux ? :P
<geekntuxuser> go
<geekntuxuser> x)
<sarhan> pass ssh?
<geekntuxuser> ubuntu
<sarhan> marche pas
<geekntuxuser> qu'est ce qui marche pas =) ?
<geekntuxuser> le passe ou l'access
<sarhan> rien
<sarhan> tout marche
<geekntuxuser> xD
<geekntuxuser> un ls dans le home
<geekntuxuser> ça donne quoi ?
<geekntuxuser> =)
<sarhan> je peux pas créer de fichier :(
<geekntuxuser> ton IP c'est 197.0.129.69
<geekntuxuser> ?
<sarhan> oui oui
<geekntuxuser> tu peux créer dans ton hom
<geekntuxuser> e
<geekntuxuser> alors sarhan  ?
<sarhan> je verifie wait
<geekntuxuser> t'en ai où ? (j'espère que tu feras pas le malin --' )
<sarhan> ba je suis occupé attends 1 minute
<sarhan> et j'ai juste vérifié un vieux truc x)
<sarhan> un pti fork bomb
<geekntuxuser> ouais tu me dis ce que tu vérifies :p
<geekntuxuser> x)
<geekntuxuser> je veux vraiment pas régler le truc de fork --"
<sarhan> la vérification ne concerne pas ton prb
<Neo31> c bon sarhan, il manke qq effects a faire avec gimp c tt
<Neo31> geekntuxuser ta3mal dharbet gimp demain? on te donne un xcf avec composition 7adhra et on te demande d'ajouter qq effects !
<geekntuxuser> Sans blem =)
<Neo31> bien (: si jamel n'as pas russi a faire je te passerai le xcf inchalah (:
<geekntuxuser> ab3athli Mail fih ce que je dois faire et le fichier xcf et je le ferai aussitôt que possible =)
<Neo31> inchalah demain ken ma 7dharch nab3athlik (:
<Neo31> tu aura 24h pour finir le job
<Neo31> composition 7adhra w kemla ne9ess ken el effects w 7ajet ki hakka
<geekntuxuser> Oki =)
<sarhan> ping geekntuxuser tout marche bien
<geekntuxuser> t'as re-essayé de se co ? =)
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> je viens de le faire
<sarhan> testé 2 3 petit truc
<sarhan> des cd des ls
<sarhan> modification de fichier avec nano
<Neo31> geekntuxuser 23h inchalah ?
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, c'est sous vb?
<geekntuxuser> Neo31, oui nchalah =)
<geekntuxuser> sarhan =) Oui
<geekntuxuser> histoire de limiter les risques
<geekntuxuser> x)
<sarhan> haha
<sarhan> 7atta ena 9olt pourquoi t'es encore connecté (je rigole :D)
<geekntuxuser> Mdrrr tkt :p entre geek on se comprend
<geekntuxuser> :p
<geekntuxuser> même la machine ne contient rien de rien xD
<sarhan> geekntuxuser c'est ou le classroom je trouve pas sur gmaps :D
<geekntuxuser> on te la posé cette question ? oO
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> un autre m'a dis qu'il ne pouvait pas venir car il habitait loin
<sarhan> loin de quoi je ne sais pas
<sarhan> ca m'apprendra à vouloir aider des débutants ...
<geekntuxuser> Ouais ! exact sarhan x') ça me fait repenser à tes coms du genre : même XChat on en fait un tuto :p
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, euh  t'as rien vu toi
<sarhan> quelqu'un m'a demander comment utiliser bicktrak 5 !
<sarhan> 9ali c'est pour apprendre linux :D
<Neo31> I have sent an update to the page members pour rappeler le classroom ce soir
<sarhan> Neo31, t'as vu l'histoire du vps?
<sarhan> hello rainbw
<Neo31> bsr rainbw
<geekntuxuser> hello rainbw =)
<Neo31> lol sarhan bt5 pour apprendre linux!?
<Neo31> c con
<geekntuxuser> sarhan, bt5 fait le buzz
<geekntuxuser> :pp
<sarhan> surtout qu'il ment !
<geekntuxuser> moi je pense que se lancer sur bt sans avoir des bases ça sert à rien
<sarhan> c bizar quand meme les plus cons ont une image de profil anonymous
<geekntuxuser> dc je prends la peine de répondre les gens
<Neo31> c la mode sarhan
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, je l'ai fais mais ma patience à des limites
<geekntuxuser> je vois ^^"
<sarhan> d'abord je lui ai dis que si il voulait se lancer dans linux il devait commencer par une distro plus facile à utiliser
<sarhan> 9ali je veux pas utiliser linux mais bt
<sarhan> je lui ai expliqué bt était du linux et qu'il était derivé d'ubuntu
<zattalov> Lu all
<sarhan> bonsoir zattalov !
<Neo31> ahla zattalov
<geekntuxuser> salut zattalov =)
<geekntuxuser> ouais sarhan ^^ ça arrive xD
<geekntuxuser> sinon
<geekntuxuser> ah, je me demandais si il vaut mieux que je rend mon pseudo plus court, j'emploie une abréviation du genre : "gntu"
<sarhan> non pas la peine
<geekntuxuser> ou bien pas la eine?
<geekntuxuser> peine*
<sarhan> explique qu'ils peuvent utiliser la tabulation :D
<geekntuxuser> de toute façon ils vont pas me pinger je pense
<Neo31> yep
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> t'aura aucun contact avec eux
<sarhan> Neo31, c'est toi qui modere ou moi?
<Neo31> go sarhan
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> nizarus doit être présent
<sarhan> pour changer le status du canal
<Neo31> c bon pr le status c permanant
<sarhan> ah
<sarhan> donc il doit me mettre op
<sarhan> ou toi?
<Neo31> sarhan geekntuxuser join #ubuntu-tn-classroom pls
<sarhan> j'allais le dire :D
<sarhan> Neo31, tu peux changer le titre de ce canal?
<Neo31> you are both voiced
<sarhan> Neo31, tu peux me mettre op dans  #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat?
<sarhan> ouala plus simple
<sarhan> tu change toi meme le sujet du canal
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> g pas op du chat normalement att je check
<geekntuxuser> salut all ^^ y a ceux qui sont sous windows par ici ? =)
<geekntuxuser> http://www.geekntuxuser.com/ubuntu/classroom/Presentation.pdf => pour bien suivre le classroom veuillez télécharger cette présentation aussi ^^
<Neo31> geekntuxuser je diffuse sur la page?
<sarhan> Neo31, ne le fait pas
<sarhan> pas trop de flood quand meme
<sarhan> pas tout ceux qui sont dans la page vont participer au classroom
<sarhan> Houssem, hello :D
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> je v metter un lien bit.ly sur la desc du chan
<Houssem> Ahla sarhan xD
<sarhan> Neo31, merci de changer le sujet du canal ici
<Neo31> ahla Houssem
<Houssem> sa7a chribtkom el kool
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<geekntuxuser> salut Houssem
<geekntuxuser> =)
<Houssem> =) ichniya m7ather rou7ek geekntuxuser ?
<geekntuxuser> ^^ espérons le Houssem :p
<sarhan> Houssem, finou elbot
<geekntuxuser> lool
<Houssem> ya weldi jrayrou kasseret el ecran xD
<Houssem> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qpKHEqN_3cI/TlQ6Ncsom9I/AAAAAAAAAE8/tJ_rkDFCL9I/s490/11%2B-%2B1
<sarhan> haha
<Houssem> njibou ya3mel el pub lil #ubuntu-tn-classroom ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  Prochain cours "Initiation au Terminal et à la création de scripts Shell" le  jeudi 25/08/2011 à 23h00 (GMT+1) dans le salon #ubuntu-tn-classroom ***|| Prochaine réunion le dimanche --/--/-- à --h (GMT+1) ||
<Neo31> done sarhan
<sarhan> Houssem, oui c'est ce que j'allais te dire !
<Houssem> Ok 5mn ich t7ebbou yab3ath ? notice or privmsg ?
<sarhan> notice
<sarhan> pour qu'elle soit lu
<sarhan> directement
<Houssem> drop el paragraphe avc ts les infos concernant le classroom
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> #ubuntu-tn-classroom topic updated
<sarhan> Bienvenue sur le salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn, ne vous rappelons qu'un classroom intitulé initiation au Terminal et à la création de scripts Shell aura lieu à 23h sur le canal #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<sarhan> ping Houssem
<Neo31> lien pour la presentation geekntuxuser : http://bit.ly/rnNYqQ
<sarhan> Neo31, j'ai deja fais le lien pour la présentation
<sarhan> Neo31, http://bit.ly/pYg6dY  3andou rbo3 se3a ma7tout
<Neo31> wine sarhan! whatever kifkif
<Neo31> ouki
<Neo31> g pas vu kont nhandass fel topic
<Neo31> sry
<Neo31> <sarhan> Bienvenue sur le salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn, ne vous rappelons qu'un classroom intitulé initiation au Terminal et à la création de scripts Shell aura lieu à 23h sur le canal #ubuntu-tn-classroom <<< deja fait sur la page fb
<Neo31> il faut rappeler sur ML aussi
<Neo31> ah lol
<sarhan> Neo31, non non
<Neo31> c pour le bot !?
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> :D
<Neo31> gotit
<sarhan> !start
<sarhan> !start!
<Neo31> Bienvenue sur le salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn. Nous vous rappelons que le classroom intitulé "Initiation au Terminal et à la création de scripts Shell" se tien le canal #ubuntu-tn-classroom a partir de 23h00. Merci de lire la description du canal.
<Neo31> qq rectifs sarhan
<sarhan> ok Neo31 !
<Neo31> a la place de merci de lire blabla tu pe aussi indiquer qu'il faut poser les questions sur #blabla et telecharger la pres
<Neo31> tsaraf
<wissem> !start
<sarhan> wissem, u are evil
<Neo31> hal bel wiss
<wissem> ahla :D
<wissem> bot 7aggar :(
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> !kick wissem
<Neo31> xD
<sarhan> !degage
<wissem> !sebssi
<wissem> ubot2: do something!
<sarhan> il sait rien faire
<sarhan> à par ca
<sarhan> bug 9514
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 9514 in gnome-media "Gnome Sound Recorder: elapsed time incorrect for FLAC & WAV recordings" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/9514
<wissem> bug 1
<ubot2> wissem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<wissem> 3andou il 7a9
<wissem> bug 102930
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 102930 in wpasupplicant "[apport] wpa_supplicant crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 88325)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102930
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 88325 in wpasupplicant "crash in wpa_supplicant_dbus_notify_state_change" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/88325
<sarhan> oui le bug 1 concerne le market share de windows vs ubuntu
<ubot2> sarhan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<wissem> bug 107648
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 107648 in ubuntu "The Ubuntu community is insane" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107648
<wissem> mouahahaha :D
<Houssem> !sebssi
<ubotu-tn> el cha3eb yourid fom jdid xD
<ubotu-tn> auto degage xD
<ubotu-tn> !degage
<sarhan> !start
<sarhan> xD
<geekntuxuser> Mdrrr
<Houssem> xD
<sarhan> chbih 3ala a3sabou
<wissem> XD
<Houssem> ichbiiik el rajel ma y7ebech yetkalem fil siyassa :D
<Houssem> bot jaban :D
<k3nz0> lol Houssem
<Houssem> xD
<k3nz0> Houssem, ki netfad'ha, bech nwarik el bot mte3i sur le channel #geeks-tn
<Houssem> ok mcheet m3aak k3nzo :D thaher fiih wa7ed mathi :D
<k3nz0> Il sait tout faire. (Sauf du café, mais j'y travaille ...)
<geekntuxuser> Mdrrr
<geekntuxuser> il envoie un mail à Mac Donald demandant du café
<geekntuxuser> :p
<k3nz0> geekntuxuser, bot mte3i 3arbi
<geekntuxuser> xD
<k3nz0> 9allou Mac Donald
<k3nz0> !start
<Houssem> aya jarbou notice te5dem ou pas /leave and /join
<Houssem> nn k3nz0 bot basique mafih chay kan el notice
<Houssem> 10 lignes
<geekntuxuser> 5an njareb ena
<Houssem> ?
<k3nz0> se tiens sur le canal *
<Houssem> k3nz0 geekntuxuser ?
<k3nz0> Marche Houssem
<geekntuxuser> +1
<Houssem> Ok asm3Ou ich 9awlkom yzid yod5ol fil #ubuntu-tn-classroom w yab3ath el ness lil #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat ?
<k3nz0> Oui oui go
<Houssem> Ok 2mn :)
<k3nz0> Tant que c'est en notice
<k3nz0> J'ai passé 6 heures dans l'intégration d'une infobulle en css3, et j'ai pas encore terminé ... #fail
<k3nz0> Je re bosser, pour les 30 mins restantes
<Neo31> oppa geekette86 jet :p
<geekette86> oppa slt
<geekette86> slt TLM
<Neo31> mar7ba
<Houssem> geekette86 da5let lil #ubuntu-tn then #ubuntu-tn-classroom then #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat :D the bot is doing a great job xD
<Neo31> todhhor ken fel mounessebet wel afra7 geekette86 !!
<geekette86> tu c i dont like to show up
<Neo31> bien Houssem (:
<geekette86> just invisible
<Neo31> geekette86 mte3na rahi ma tdhi3ich
<geekette86> ;-)
<geekette86> donc j'ai aimé classeroom eeli fet
<Houssem> Neo31 : A n d r u x same result omourna wath7a xD
<Neo31> lol brabbi 5annjarab moi aussi
<Houssem> M-15 : Ping geekntuxuser : ikbess rou7ek :D
<Neo31> bien Houssem ya3tik esa7a
<geekntuxuser> Lool =) Houssem je suis prêt depuis hier :p
<geekntuxuser> 9a3ed mrakez tawa :p
<Neo31> Houssem tu pass ton mail en PV ou fb ou che pa ce ke tu utilise le plus!!
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> 5anjarrab
<sarhan> re
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ca roule bien
<sarhan> j'ai fais 20 km et j'ai eu perdre d'être deconnecté en rentrant :D
<Neo31> avec les notices c cool (: mieux ke les messages pv
<sarhan> j'ai eu peur*
<Neo31> brb
<Neo31> ne mattendez pas pr le classroom bach nji un pe retar
<geekntuxuser> d'accord =)
<geekntuxuser> -10min
<geekette86> Good Luck geekntuxuser
<geekntuxuser> Merci geekette86
<geekntuxuser> =)
<sarhan> et pour moi pas de good luck geekette86 ? :(
<icone_sabri> bonsoir a tous
<geekette86> GL sarhan
<sarhan> je vais rien faire moi x)
<geekette86> sorry i was thinking that only geekntuxuser  will animate this session
<icone_sabri> la chaine 'est pas plein les gas
<sarhan> geekette86, oui c'est seulement lui ;)
<geekette86> ahh ok
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> 3odna
<geekntuxuser> Re =)
<Neo31> cho chkouna ja lol
<icone_sabri> je pense comme d'hab l'horaire n'est  pas le bon ;(
<geekette86> icone_sabri:  slt
<Neo31> gha :p
<sarhan> moi je suis moderateur dictateur et geekntuxuser animateur
<icone_sabri> 3andi 2 min w ena nghani ya hama ya bou3li :p
<icone_sabri> hhh
<sarhan> m-5 avant le classroom
<geekntuxuser> icone_sabri, pour la question d'horaire, on pourra jamais satisfaire tout le monde :/
<icone_sabri> dictatoure ?
<geekntuxuser> xD
<geekntuxuser> DiGage
<icone_sabri> ya sarhane fise3 mazroub
<sarhan> abay
<icone_sabri> geekntuxuser: je sais , je plaisante
<sarhan> bech en9ademlek fel wa9t?
<icone_sabri> la la, sarhan je suis ce que tu as écrit :) moderateur dictateur
<RachedTN> Assalamou Aleikom sa77a chribetkom :)
<icone_sabri> lol, maw ble3arbi teweli 7aja o5ra
<icone_sabri> alikom salaù ya3tik sa7a
<icone_sabri> eya ech jebet :p
<RachedTN> el5ér wesslama :)
<k3nz0> Vous me pinguez quand le classroom commence ?
<geekntuxuser> dac k3nz0
<icone_sabri> ya mare7eba ya mare7eba*
<icone_sabri> esma3o ena 3min w nrawe7 mel 5edma
<icone_sabri> dsl
<Neo31> oppa RachedTN (: cool
<icone_sabri> ema belahi eli besh ye3mel el cours lioma ya9olhom ybedlo
<gha> salem :)
<icone_sabri> terminal ( vert sur noir) 7low barcha
<RachedTN> :)
<Neo31> bsr gha
<icone_sabri> ahlan bi gha
<RachedTN> ahla Neo31 : hawni n3mel fi talla 9bel manemshi dodo :)
<icone_sabri> ya gha ya ghalebehom
<gha> bsr neo ^^
<geekntuxuser> icone_sabri, Matrix Mode :)
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, t'es pré?
<Neo31> lol icone_sabri
<sarhan> m-1 là ^^
<Neo31> jawik 3ad icone_sabri 7afalha ellila
<icone_sabri> ena manish 7adher , dsl
<geekntuxuser> yep =) on attends un peu les retardataires 1-2min =)
<sarhan> ok
<icone_sabri> nestena fi de9i9a sfer besh nrawe7
<icone_sabri> en tout cas, bn chance
<geekntuxuser> LooL chmeyti icone_sabri x)
<sarhan> ping Houssem met a jour le message du bot
<sarhan> haha icone_sabri
<Neo31> imening = imen ingenieura?
<Neo31> (|x
<sarhan> #fail
<icone_sabri> 9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1
<icone_sabri> 0
<Houssem> sarhan send me the msg ?
<Neo31> saye sarhan
<icone_sabri> salem alikom et bonne classeroom les amis
<sarhan> Houssem, c'est quoi l'ancien message?
<Neo31> da99at sa3at el classroom
<Neo31> ila l2amam
<RachedTN> salam icone_sabri
<Houssem> sarhan : Bienvenue sur le salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn. Nous vous rappelons que le classroom intitulé \"Initiation au Terminal et à la création de scripts Shell\" se tien le canal #ubuntu-tn-classroom a partir de 23h00. Merci de lire la description du canal."
<geekette86> oui Neo31  c une maie à moi
<geekette86> *amie
<Neo31> ah ok geekette86
<Neo31> mar7ba biha (:
<Neo31> geekette kifik?
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> Houssem, remplace à partir de 23h00 par "en ce moment"
<Houssem> Ok 2mn
<geekette86> ;-) taw twalli bechwaya heni lehya biha
<geekette86> ce le tmp nn
<geekette86> ping geekntuxuser
<Houssem> sarhan : done ! msg updated même fil #ubuntu-tn-classroom à je vous invite à venir sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat pour discuter et poser vos questions
<sarhan> pin geekntuxuser !
<geekntuxuser> On commence
<geekntuxuser> =)
<sarhan> good
<sarhan> tu peux y aller ;)
<Houssem> ping k3nz0 : aya ija haw bdet xD
<k3nz0> :-)
<Neo31> haya na9ssou 7iss ijaw classroom
<luna> sa7a chribtekom =)
<sarhan> ya3tik elsa7a luna
<Juda13> Re
<sarhan> ping Houssem ton bot est parti :(
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-26
* MaWaLe changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Prochaine réunion le dimanche --/--/-- à --h (GMT+1) ||
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<DelphiWorld> lol que sarhan et zied ?
<sarhan> bonjour DelphiWorld !
<DelphiWorld> sava sarhan ?
<sarhan> pire encore zied est away
<sarhan> je vais bien et toi?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: tré bien ;)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: je suis en  gaire avec un driver wifi
<sarhan> je ne voudrais pas être à sa place
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan:  usb 1-2: ath9k_htc: Firmware - htc_9271.fw not found
<sarhan> carte wifi Atheros ?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: oui :(
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: c'est pas du ubuntu !
<Nour_al_Imen> السلام عليكم
<Nour_al_Imen> sarhan,  t là ?
<sarhan> salam Nour_al_Imen
<DelphiWorld> Salam Nour_al_Imen
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, quelle distro?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: openWRT
<Nour_al_Imen> Je viens de recevoir une question d'une fille qui s'est onscrite puis n'a pas trouvé son nom sur wiki
<sarhan> Nour_al_Imen, elle doit elle meme ajouter son nom sur le wiki ! donne lui le lien du tutoriel
<Nour_al_Imen> elle dit qu'elle l'a fait mais là
<Nour_al_Imen> elle ne retrouve plus son nom
<sarhan> comment elle s'appelle?
<Nour_al_Imen> bonjour Nour aman STP jai fait l'inscription dés le premier jour...mais je viens de consulter la liste des participants et j'ai pas trouver mon nom dans la liste!!!! est-ce que c'est normal !!! :((((( merci de m’éclaircir
<Nour_al_Imen> Asma ben amor
<Nour_al_Imen> Je lui demande de se réinscrire wakahaw
<Nour_al_Imen> ?
<sarhan> attends
<sarhan> tu me donne son identifiant launchpad?
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, je ne connais pas cette distro, elle est basé sur quoi / sert à quoi?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: lol
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: c'est pour les routeurs
<sarhan> haha
<Nour_al_Imen> je ne sais pas
<sarhan> demande lui car je n'ai trouvé aucune asma qui a modifié le wiki
<Nour_al_Imen> je lui passe ton FB?
<sarhan> non dis lui de venir sur le canal
<Nour_al_Imen> ok je lui ai déjà demandé
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<Nour_al_Imen> je vous laisse maintenant
<DelphiWorld> bye Nour_al_Imen
<sarhan> besslema Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> السلام عليكم
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, t'as essayé le canal irc #openWRT?
<sarhan> salut tr0xan
<tr0xan> ahla
<tr0xan> ça va?
<sarhan> bien wenti?
<tr0xan> bien hamdoullah
<tr0xan> :)
 * DelphiWorld slaps sarhan around a bit with a large trout
<sarhan> aie ca fait mal ...
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: lol
<sarhan> c'est quoi cette histoire
<DelphiWorld> lol sarhan
<sarhan> ubuntulo1: i miss u <3
<DelphiWorld> ubot2`: sarhan
<sarhan> non lui c'est une contrefacon
<sarhan> il ne fonctionne pas
<sarhan> et il a pas le meme nom que l'original ubot2
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: lol
<sarhan> :D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: j'ai oublié de rejoindre apret une déconnection ;)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: le wifi c'est up
<sarhan> cool le probleme est reglé?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: oui
<DelphiWorld> alore sarhan quoi de neuf
<sarhan> salut asma88
<sarhan> c'est vous qui avez contacté imen?
<tr0xan> aya fech ta3mel sarhan ?
<tr0xan> ettayeb fel 3ché??
<tr0xan> :p
<sarhan> barra 9acher elbatata fech ta3mel houni
<sarhan> sa7a chribetkom
<Houssem> sa7a chribetkon !
<sarhan> ya3tik elsa7a Houssem
<Houssem> sarhan :  wa9tech el classroom ? lazem na3mlou el homework ? psk je suis pas chez moi  (mconnecti min el portabe)
<sarhan> ce soir à 23h
<sarhan> ena j'ai fais mes devoirs mouhahaha
<sarhan> Houssem: t7eb na3tik etfaski ? :P
<Houssem> sarhan : haw mrawa7 kan l9itha klet b3athha taw nkalmek tayechli fouska ^^
<sarhan> sinon t'es pas obligé de faire le homework
<sarhan> je te conseille d'au moins faire l'exercice 1
<Houssem> 3andi 6 snin ma rithomech ma l9aw kan el youm y3aytouli bich nofter 3andhom. nchallah na5let =))
<sarhan> haha
<sarhan> ken 9otli rani mchit fl blastek :P
<Houssem> lee hakeka wrass la7nina le nfaletha lol aya sana3ouud ^^
<sarhan> hahaa
<sarhan> hello Neo31
<Neo31> ahla sarhan
<tr0xan> aya sa77a chribtkom
<sarhan> sa7a chribtek tr0xan
<sarhan> Neo31: rappelle sur le page qu'il y a classroom
<Neo31> sarhan ghodaw tali3 touness
<Neo31> je v essayer de te graver qq DVD (:
<sarhan> thx Neo31 !
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik tr0xan
<Neo31> t admin de la page sarhan
<Neo31> moi je go 3andi 9adhyet 9bal ma natla3 tunis
<sarhan> mabinetna talifoun
<Neo31> je t'appel demain netla9aw a tunis sarhan
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> plutot sms
<Neo31> mguayna
<sarhan> mais maghir 9ahwa :P
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> haya bye
<sarhan> Neo31: t'es sur le classroom est ce soir? :
<Neo31> nope
<geekntuxuser> Salut all, sa7a chribetkom, je voulais demander => le classroom c'est quand ?
<geekntuxuser> Ah ! ^^' c'est ce soir déjà ? oO
<sarhan> chbini op oO
<Neo31> tsaraf
<Neo31> na7iha wa7dik
<Neo31> c pr les topics
<sarhan> ti lé
<Neo31> et pour donner voice
<sarhan> fhemtni bel ghalet
<sarhan> adn
<sarhan> n'est pas là
<sarhan> t'es sur qu'il va faire le classroom ce soir?
<Neo31> mela ?
<Neo31> che pa
<Neo31> y a pas de feedbacks pour les exercices non ?
<sarhan> je les fais moi
<sarhan> les ai*
<Neo31> lol bien
<sarhan> ti ena j'ai eu un prb
<sarhan> j'ai cherché sur google
<sarhan> et la solution a été donné apr un certain mohamed adnene torjet :D
<Neo31> sarhan ken ma 3malnech classroom w l9it rou7ik metfadhi chwaya choufilna el userver
<sarhan> wallahi haw 9odemk elsv
<sarhan> mafhemt menou chay
<Neo31> inchalah nal9a chwaya wa9t pour te graver qq dvd yol7oulik njibhom m3aya ghodwa
<sarhan> le le
<sarhan> pg Neo31 !
<sarhan> taw njiblek ena des dvd au ugj
<sarhan> wegravili wa9tha
<Neo31> passe moi les parametres par mail taw na3mal tala dimanche
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> passe moi ta clé publique gpg :D
<Neo31> lol, maghir gpg, ken t7ib crypty en AES w taw ne5ou men 3andik el cle ki netla9aw ghodwa
<sarhan> haha
<sarhan> behi taw njiblek la clé !
<Neo31> haya je go
<Neo31> cle aes rahi
<Neo31> ma ta3malhech 10 kilometres
<sarhan> lé lé
<sarhan> gpg
<Neo31> a3mal clee normale
<sarhan> hani bech encopiha houni
<sarhan> 4096 octets
<Neo31> ti la ma ti5dimch el cle gpg eli 3andi
<sarhan> -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
<Neo31> dhaya3tha
<Neo31> crypti en aes 9otlik
<sarhan> Version: GnuPG v1.4.11 (GNU/Linux)
<Neo31> bye for now
<sarhan> bye Neo31 !
<Houssem> sarhan xD tayechli aka el 9athya ! mazelet ki 5latet bich na9rah lih lih w ba3ed taw na3mlou :D
<sarhan> ti elprof ghayeb !
<sarhan> daheri mafamech 9raya elila
<Houssem> birrasmi ?
<sarhan> wi
<Houssem> aya beehi jat minnou aya lawleed gat3ou
<Houssem> mala nabda ne5dem 3la ra7tii
<sarhan> hh
<sarhan> hello crack3r
<crack3r> hey sarhan
<sarhan> salut Abdelhak Ray-Tux
<Abdelhak> slt sarhan
<Ray-Tux> slt :)
<sarhan> vous venez pour le classroom?
<Abdelhak> saha chribtkoum
<Ray-Tux> join ubutnu
<crack3r> sarhan, y'a un classroom?
<sarhan> normalement mais bon
<geekntuxuser> Ray-Tux, : /join #ubuntu
<sarhan> la personne qui est censé le présenter n'est pas là
<crack3r> ce n'est pas un peu tard pour un classroom?
<sarhan> /join #ubuntu !
<sarhan> crack3r: t'es censé être déjà couché toi :D
<crack3r> oui c'est pour ca :)
<sarhan> crack3r: il a 4 mois tu m'as kické du groupe des geeks-tn :D
<crack3r> sarhan, 5oudh ra7tek
<crack3r> nechki bik x)
<crack3r> tard ta3assoufi men #ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> haha
<crack3r> la communaute' va nicker ta race
<sarhan> insulte :O
<sarhan> une bonne raison pour te kicker
<crack3r> oops
<crack3r> XD
<sarhan> merci crack3r !
<crack3r> :*
<TrD> bonsoir tout le monde
<k3nz0> hello TrD
<Neo31> bsr
<Neo31> k3nz0 y a pas de classroom tonight?
<Neo31> g rien rater ?
<k3nz0> Non ta rien raté x)
<TrD> bonsoir k3nz0 & Neo31
<k3nz0> Y a pas eu de classroom
<Neo31> (:
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bsr TrD
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-27
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> sa77a chrebitkom
<Neo31> salut nizarus
<Neo31> ghodwa tali3 tunis nest7a9ou 7aja ?
<nizarus> no idea Neo31 :/
<Neo31> k
<nizarus> le classroom dernier c'est bien passé ?
<Neo31> excuse ken tsara3na pr le logo et qu'on a pas attenndu la version gimp, je croyais ke c bon tant ke c CC avec psd
<Neo31> hier!!?
<Neo31> hum I think not really
<Neo31> ca ete treeeeeees debutant
<Neo31> i was bored
<Neo31> mais bon, il a fait du bon job
<Neo31> c t vraiement une introduction au terminal
<Neo31> une bonne introduction (:
<nizarus> Neo31, pas de soucis, mais à chaque fois quand je fait ce genre de remarques le créateur passe pour une alternative libre
<Neo31> mais personellement g pas aimer
<nizarus> nous avons eu la même expérience avec tarekdj
<Neo31> on a des contraintes de temps pour autres choses nizarus
<Neo31> poster UGJ et sticker
<nizarus> mais j'imaginé pas que ça aller faire tout ce bruit
<nizarus> il y a eu une bonne présences de débutants ?
<Neo31> qq windowsiens
<Neo31> qq geeks qui ont kitter :p
<Neo31> qq uns de nivo moyen ont rester pour la partie scripts
<Neo31> ce ke g aimer c kil a preparer un petit serveur et un lien pour putty
<Neo31> pour ceux qui n'ont pas linux deja
<nizarus> great :)
<Neo31> slimTN wine ghbirt ?
<slimTN> lu all
<slimTN> 3arka m3a edar Neo31  na7it le PC de bureau
<slimTN> haw 3andou 3jrs mgarbet fi biti :/
<slimTN> é la connecté melaptop
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> mella slimTN
<slimTN> VDM je sé
<Neo31> lezim 3malt 3amla wala kathartilha comme tt les geeks
<Goldenscorp> bsr Neo31 nizarus
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<Neo31> bsr Goldenscorp
<slimTN> lu Goldenscorp
<slimTN> é nn Neo31  juste kiféch nasher barcha
<slimTN> é wala kol lila
<slimTN> yfokli el routeur
<slimTN> ki yemchi ysali esob7 ;
<slimTN> :@
<Neo31> lol, probleme de pa mal de geeks
<slimTN> nn surtt 7abech yefhem ke ki yna7ili el routeur sa change r1 :s
<slimTN> le contenu fel PC des années wma youféch
<slimTN> :D
<wissem> bonsoir tout le monde
<wissem> vous utilisez quoi pour lire les swf? mise à part flah player,gnosh,swfdec,tubesock?
<Neo31> hh slimTN
<slimTN> Sinn les gars
<slimTN> vous joué au échecs ?
<slimTN> ya le serveur http://www.freechess.org/
<slimTN> mé kel Client vous utilisé
<slimTN> (les client ds le site sont merdikes
<slimTN> é ont l'air amateur
<nizarus> wissem, vlc non ?
<Neo31> me
<Neo31> mais mouch tawa
<Neo31> :p
<nizarus> slimTN, no
<wissem> nizarus: il supporte les swf vlc?
<nizarus> wissem, je suis pas sure à 100% sinon firefox peut les ouvrir
<wissem> nizarus: wow prq j'ai pas pensé à ça?
<wissem> merci ça marche ^^
<nizarus> :p
<slimTN> re
<Neo31> <wissem> nizarus: il supporte les swf vlc? <<< je pense ke non wissem
<Neo31> <wissem> nizarus: wow prq j'ai pas pensé à ça? << serieux wissem ?
<wissem> c'est le ramdan effect :p
<nizarus> Neo31, les idées les plus simples sont souvent les plus difficiles à trouver :)
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ok
<DelphiWorld> salut
<DelphiWorld> salut Neo31 !
<DelphiWorld> nizarus:  ;)
<Neo31> salut DelphiWorld
<Neo31> quoi de neuf DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: rien2rien;)
<Neo31> la commande c t koi son histoire?
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: walah j'ai pas vérifié mais a demain inchalah je vais voir
<nizarus> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: ;)
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: voir avec l'egypt ubuntu-eg pour qu'il m'invite a ubuntu JAM Eg
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, ils invitent qui ?
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: moi
<Neo31> ok DelphiWorld
<Neo31> DelphiWorld t'es en egypte?
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: non !
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: algérie;)
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> ok
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu a oublié ?
<Neo31> non g pas oublier
<Neo31> mais tu cherche une invitation a UGJ eg!
<Neo31> c pr ca
<nizarus> DelphiWorld, j'ai pas compris ce que tu veux exactement :(
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: Neo31 m'a compri
<elacheche_anis> bonjour les gars :) :D
<elacheche_anis> Chnouwa yé jmé3a iltaw titsa7rou!!? :p XD adhan min bikri rahou XD
<Neo31> degage
<elacheche_anis> Manantom Neo31 :p
<Neo31> ni7nou lzirjan
<elacheche_anis> :) quoi de enuf alors?
<Neo31> rien
<Neo31> demain a tunis
<Neo31> c tt
<Neo31> bn
<elacheche_anis> good luck :)
<elacheche_anis> oups fissa3?
<elacheche_anis> innajam nokhou quelques infos fissa3?
<elacheche_anis> les badges mich tatba3hom ups walla kol membres wahdou?? les stickers 3andkom model déjà tféhimtou fih ou pas encore?? et l'affiche zédaq?
<Neo31> nope elacheche_anis
<Neo31> badges et stickers miezlou 7keyethom mouch wadh7a
<Neo31> tu pe t'en charger si tu ve
<Neo31> chouf les designers elli fel groupe y3awnouk
<elacheche_anis> badge déjà raka7it model, thib inraka7 midel stcikers?
<Neo31> mechi tunis 9otlik
<Neo31> tsarraf
<Neo31> t en charge
<Neo31> bye
<elacheche_anis> ok, bye et bon chance..
<jbicha> howdy
<jbicha> there's a small issue where it looks like individuals are editing https://wiki.ubuntu.com (the homepage) instead of
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/GlobalJam11.09
<jbicha> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-August/034023.html
<cjohnston> Anyoen speak english?
<wissem> cjohnston: yes?
<cjohnston> wissem: I don't know why, but there are a whole bunch of people from this LoCo team adding their info for what look like an event to wiki.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> the Home page
<wissem> I think you are talking about the global jam event?
<cjohnston> possibly.. i dont understand what they are writing
<cjohnston> wissem: look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=diff&rev1=156&rev2=157
<wissem> cjohnston: yes, they are planning where is the event taking place
<wissem> and how to get there
<cjohnston> wissem: that page is not the page to plan it on
<cjohnston> thats the front page of the wiki
<cjohnston> wissem: it should either go on the teams wiki page, or on LoCo Directory
<wissem> okay
<wissem> I'll these members know
<cjohnston> ty
<wissem> if you wish to, you can move it to ubuntu-tn wiki page?
<cjohnston> I am headed out the door.. They have been removed from the home page though
<wissem> I see
<wissem> cjohnston: and I'll them know ;)
<wissem> let*
<nizarus> cjohnston, the right place is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/GlobalJam11.09#Participants
<nizarus> perhaps there is a bad link pointing to the wrong place
<Nour_al_Imen> السلام عليكم
<geekntuxuser> Salut Nour_al_Imen
<geekntuxuser> =)
<Nour_al_Imen> assalem geekntuxuser
<geekntuxuser> sa7a chribtek
<Nour_al_Imen> ya3tik issa7a, à toi de mm geekntuxuser
<EgyParadox> whre is everybody? :D
<Nour_al_Imen> Qui est présent ici ? tml est away ?
<Nour_al_Imen> tlm*
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-28
<mamdouh> salut tout le monde
<nizarus> salam mamdouh
<mamdouh> nizarus salam
<nizarus> mamdouh, il vaut mieux discuter par ici :)
<Neo31> <Neo31> ask on the channel please << same thing nizarus
<Neo31> salut nizarus
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<SalahGo> Salut Neo31 & nizarus ! les deux super guru! :D
<Neo31> lol SalahGo , le super bugs guru ^^
<nizarus> salut SalahGo le super samourai :p
<SalahGo> ... <.<
<Neo31> hh +1 samoray
<nizarus> ping mamdouh
<mamdouh> salam tout le monde
<Neo31> salut
<SalahGo> Salam mamdouh !
<mamdouh> bellehi 5outhouni 3la 9ed mo5i lol
<mamdouh> je suis pas pro a linux
<mamdouh> mais je l'utilise a mon boulo
<mamdouh> sur VPS
<mamdouh> vous etes la ?
<Neo31> ou est la question?
<mamdouh> la question.....
<mamdouh> c'est que j'ai un fichier que je l'execute sur Vps minstalli fih Ubuntu
<mamdouh> elle marche bien sur VPS
<mamdouh> et j'ai un Dreambox si vous le connaissez fih Linux aussi
<mamdouh> ce fichier je veut l'executer sur Dreambox
<mamdouh> et j'arrive pas
<SalahGo> une question
<mamdouh> vous m'avez bien comrpris ?
<Neo31> 1mn
<SalahGo> comment tu cherches à executer ce fichier sur dreambox? (je ne l'ai jamais utilisé)
<mamdouh> la question comment je peut l'executer sur Dreambox
 * Neo31 busy
<SalahGo> ssh?!
<SalahGo> tu entres l'adresse ip de ton dreambox en ssh ?
<mamdouh> attend
<SalahGo> je viens de voir sur google
<SalahGo> normalement dreambox a son serveur SSH activé
<SalahGo> c'est le plus à même de pouvoir executer des fichiers à distance
<Neo31> mamdouh le binaire que tu execute sur un PC n'est pas le meme que tu execute sur un dreambox
<Neo31> pas le mm processeur
<Neo31> architecture x86 vs arm
<SalahGo> dreambox est arm?
<Neo31> we
<SalahGo> peut-être que son fichier est justement compatible arm?!
<SalahGo> peut-être que c'est un simple script qu'il veut executer
<SalahGo> mais je ne savais pas que la dreambox était sous linux :p
<SalahGo> ça me donne envie de la bidouiller! :D
<SalahGo> son CPU est MIPS par ARM... :v
<mamdouh> -sh: var/bin: Permession denied
<mamdouh> :/
<SalahGo> tu es en root non?
<SalahGo> et c'est quoi la passerelle que tu utilises? SSH?
<mamdouh> oui
<mamdouh> avec telnet
<mamdouh> un logiciel de FTP et telnet
<SalahGo> tu as changé les propriété du fichier?
<SalahGo> pour le rendre en executable?!
<SalahGo> chmod 755
<mamdouh> non
<mamdouh> j'ai fai chmod 755 c tout
<SalahGo> chmod 755 suivi du nom du fichier
<Neo31> -sh: var/bin: Permession denied <<< c faut
<Neo31> y a pas un tel chemain
<Neo31> c'est plutot /var/bin
<mamdouh> attendez
<Neo31> et c un repertoir pas un fichier executable
<SalahGo> Neo31, c'est quoi le meilleur comme architecture MIPS ou PPC?
<Neo31> che pas exact
<mamdouh> ./cccam: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexepted
<nizarus> Neo31, tu as vu le mail pour SFD sfax ?
<Neo31> et ca depand des besoins
<Neo31> je like arm moi
<Neo31> pas encore nizarus
<Neo31> qq minutes et je v dodo je check les emails demain
<SalahGo> cccam??
<Neo31> y a qq chose d'urgente?
<nizarus> Neo31, qui est le parrain de cet event ?
<SalahGo> mamdouh, c'est quoi cccam?
<mamdouh> SalahGo oui
<nizarus> Neo31, oui il y a un problème dans le planning
<mamdouh> c'est un emulateur
<SalahGo> il me faut une dreambox... <.<
<mamdouh> ils les appelenet aussi service*
<nizarus> nizarus, jette un coup d'œuil rapidement sur le mail
<SalahGo> mamdouh, ton CCcam
<SalahGo> c'est un .ppc ou un .mips?
<SalahGo> ça dépend de ton CPU comme a dit Neo31 si brillamment :p
<mamdouh> lol je t'ai pas compris
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> je check avant le s7our inchalah
<mamdouh> tu voi ce CCcam
<SalahGo> bah, apparement
<SalahGo> ce CCcam a deux extensions
<SalahGo> soit CCcam.ppc
<SalahGo> ou CCcam.mipsel
<SalahGo> non?
<mamdouh> pour chaque systmé Centos , Ubutu , Linux , fedora
<mamdouh> il me faut que j'ai une fichier compatible avec chaque systeme
<mamdouh> moi je l'ai tous
<mamdouh> mais j'ai un fichier que j'ai executable sur Ubuntu c tout
<Neo31> <mamdouh> pour chaque systmé Centos , Ubutu , Linux , fedora <<< ca depand pas du systeme mais de l'architecture du processeur
<mamdouh> je veut l'executer sur le dream
<SalahGo> oui
<SalahGo> mais le cccam
<Neo31> x86, x64 ou arm
<SalahGo> c'est quoi son extension?
<mamdouh> y'as pas d'extension
<mamdouh> c ca le probleme
<SalahGo> attends
<SalahGo> ta dreambox
<SalahGo> c'est une HD?
<mamdouh> non
<SalahGo> c'est laquelle?
<mamdouh> DM 500-s
<SalahGo> une 500 nonHD
<mamdouh> oui
<SalahGo> ça doit être une PPC
<Neo31> SalahGo arrete de parler d'extension d'ou tu sort cette histoire! c'est un binaire executable point a la ligne
<SalahGo> Neo31, le fichier qu'il cherche à executer existe en deux versions pour les deux types de CPU utilisés dans le domaine
<SalahGo> MIPS et PPC
<Neo31> c ppc alors
<SalahGo> l'erreur vient justement qu'il utilise une version incompatible avec son cpu
<mamdouh> ce fichier ils les appelent نسخه محتكره
<mamdouh> يبيعو فاها
<mamdouh> انا الي عندي تخدملي كان عال
<SalahGo> mamdouh, c'est quoi la version de CCcam?
<mamdouh> VPS
<mamdouh> 2.0.11
<mamdouh> root@dm500 ~ # cd /var/bin root@dm500 /var/bin # ./cccam ./cccam: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected root@dm500 /var/bin #
<SalahGo> mamdouh, quand tu l'as téléchagé, le cccam n'avait aucune extension?
<Neo31> lazmik une autre copie qui tourne sur dreambox, impossible d'utiliser la copie qui marche sur vps sur un dreambox
<mamdouh> je l'ai acheté elle est pas gratuite la version
<SalahGo> ah bon?!
<Neo31> tu l'as acheter pour la faire tourner sur un VPS pas sur DreamBox
<mamdouh> et il n'a aucune extension
<mamdouh> oui mais je voudrai le convertir s'il est possible
<SalahGo> ta dreambox est sous Enigma 1 non?
<mamdouh> oui
<SalahGo> et la version du CCcam est pour Enigma 1, celle que tu as?
<SalahGo> Enigma 1 -> PPC / Enigma 2 -> MIPS
<SalahGo> j'ai trouvé ça pour Enigma 1, donc pour PPC
<SalahGo> http://www.dreamboxtool.com/CCcam/CCcam-2-0-11---Complete--Enigma1.html
<mamdouh> non elle n'est pas compatible avec le Dream
<Neo31> nizarus je ne suis pas au courant des details du sfd
<mamdouh> SalahGo tous les version de CCcam sur le Dream je l'ai tous
<mamdouh> 2.0.11 jusqu'a 2.2.1
<Neo31> je pe pas confirmer ki est le parain, ca doit etre mawale normalement puiskil a des contactes avec l'ENIS
<mamdouh> mais cette version 2.0.11 elle est differente que chez les autres
<nizarus> ok Neo31 merci : mais la présence de Zied Kerkeni montre que nous avons un gros soucis de coordination :/
<mamdouh> je l'ai acheté d'un egyptien
<mamdouh> et ca marche sur le VPS excelent
<SalahGo> mamdouh, je suis désolé, je ne connais pas ce genre de détails :v
<mamdouh> je veut convertir ce fichier pour le rendre executable sur la Dream
<Neo31> c ki zied kerkeni
<Neo31> nizarus
<SalahGo> mamdouh, oui mais s'il est compatible sur MIPS
<nizarus> Neo31, regarde bien le programme
<SalahGo> je ne pense pas que tu puisses le rendre compatible sur PPC
<Neo31> oui g deja vu nizarus
<mamdouh> welcome on your dreambox! - Kernel 2.6.9 (03:01:21). dm500 login: root Password:   BusyBox v1.01 (2009.06.07-19:25+0000) Built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<nizarus> Neo31, 15:00 Ubuntu TN (Zied Kerkeni / Wajih Letaief)
<Neo31> oui nizarus mais c ki lui?
<nizarus> Neo31, nous n'avons pas une personne de ce nom dans u-tn :)
<Neo31> we c ca
<Neo31> c le programme de tunandroid
<nizarus> c'est un mix entre moi et alaya
<Neo31> oui
<nizarus> tunandroid co-organise la journée
<Neo31> zied kerkeni / wajih sghaier
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ok
<nizarus> donc c'est le programme officiel
<Neo31> bon leparain c ki !
<Neo31> c'est bien wajih?
<Neo31> si c pas confirme wajih a ce ke je c y a personne d'autre ki coordinne
<Neo31> y a anis mais il est pas parain, g demander ke ca soit mawale avant mais aparament il est pas libre ou je c pa
<nizarus> je sais pas dans le wiki c'est vide et je ne me rappel pas si wajh a confirmé
<Neo31> oui c ca
<SalahGo> mamdouh, désolé, mais moi à part la compatibilité d'architecture, je ne peux pas t'aider :s
<mamdouh> SalahGo ok merci ;)
<Neo31> <mamdouh> je veut convertir ce fichier pour le rendre executable sur la Dream <<< du nimporte koi
<Neo31> il faut un autre code source qui soit codee specifiquement pour le deambox et compiler pour donner un autre executable ki sera different de celui ke tu utilise sur ton vps
<Neo31> SalahGo, mamdouh n'as pas reussit a comprendre ce ke j'ai expliquer plus qu'une fois. il va pas resoudre le probleme
<mamdouh> Neo31 alors y'a aucune solution a ton avis ?! :/
<Neo31> tu achete le binaire dreambox
<Neo31> c pas le meme
<Neo31> ce que tu as dans la main ca marche pas sur dreambox
<Neo31> sinon tu demande si le prix que t'as payer inclue tout les architectures ou seulement la x86
<nizarus> c'est confirmé ce classroom https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=155375161210408
<Neo31> pour voir si tu prend le binaire dreambox gratuitement ou tu paye plus
<mamdouh> une quesion Neo31 , ce fichier est modifié elle est diffrente que les autres !! comment ils ont pu faire ca ?!!!
<Neo31> ca a ete rate nizarus
<Neo31> g t absent heir soir, je preparer pour mon trip a tunis aujourd8
<Neo31> pk cette question mamdouh ?
<nizarus> il n'a même pas était annoncé sur la ML ou j'ai raté ça ?
<Neo31> tu n'as pas le code source donc tu peut rien modifier mamdouh
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> si normalement ca a ete annonce et g rappeler aussi
<Neo31> att je check
<Neo31> nizarus >> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-August/010504.html
<Neo31> ah je me rappel mnt, g t busy last night nizarus
<Neo31> g pas rappeler moi
<Neo31> g demander a sarhan de faire et je lui ai donner les droit op pour tout les chans hier soir
<Neo31> mais Mr adn n'ete pas sur irc aparement
<nizarus> ça c'est les exercices Neo31 :) mais le classroom n'étai pas annoncé
<Neo31> bref on a rater le classroom
<Neo31> euh
<nizarus> même adn n'a pas confirmé cette date
<Neo31> je vois
<Neo31> je c pas je me suis pas occupe de cette affaire moi
<Neo31> je savais ke ca va interferer avec mon deplacement a tunis
<nizarus> c'est pour ça que je recommande toujours d'annoncer ce que on veut faire sur la ML
<Neo31> g fait pour le classroom terminal
<Neo31> mais g t pas libre hier soir
<Goldenscorp> bsr tlm
<Neo31> de toute facon mr adn n'ete pas sur irc donc mm si on a annoncer ca sera pas fait hier
<Neo31> et plus je pense ke seul sarhan a fait les exercices
<Neo31> bsr geekntuxuser
<nizarus> Neo31, on ne peut pas annoncer un classroom avant de coordonner avec l'animateur :)
<Neo31> oups dsl pour le ping
<Neo31> bsr Goldenscorp
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<Neo31> je v suivre ce conflit inchalah
<Neo31> ahla bel crack3r
<crack3r> hey Neo31
<Neo31> sa va crack3r ?
<crack3r> hamdoulah ca roule
<crack3r> et toi?
<Neo31> hawka pas mal
<crack3r> emchi tsa7er Neo31
<crack3r> je go moi
<crack3r> a demain
<Neo31> ok bn
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit tlm!
<sarhan> ping elacheche_anis we have a big problem ...
<elacheche_anis> pong sarhan inchallah khir :o
<sarhan> fama chkoun mchew 9aydou rwe7hom pour le global jab fel home du wiki
<elacheche_anis> a33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333""""
<elacheche_anis> t'as supprimer?
<sarhan> oui
<elacheche_anis> hmd :o
<sarhan> mais 7echma m3a elcommunauté internationale
<elacheche_anis> kaddéch min wahid?
<sarhan> cho fel home du wiki ech maktoub en commentaire
<sarhan> ## IF YOU WANT TO JOIN THE TUNiSIAN GLOBAL JAM EVENT, PLEASE NOTICE THAT THIS IS NOT THE RIGHT PLACE
<sarhan> ## TO ADD YOURSELF. THIS IS THE MAIN UBUNTU WIKI PAGE.
<geekntuxuser> passage rapide,
<geekntuxuser> déjà y a eu
<geekntuxuser> qlqun qui est venu réclamer ici
<geekntuxuser> hier
<geekntuxuser> (an english man)
<elacheche_anis> réclamer quoi? le spam de l'index du wiki??
<sarhan> on a reglé le probleme
<elacheche_anis> msg FB!
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, t'as envoyé via des PM???
<elacheche_anis> sa7a chribitkom les gars :)
<Goldenscorp> bsr tlm
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir Goldenscorp :)
<Neo31> bsr
<Neo31> elacheche_anis tji ghodwa trakka7 el risou?
<Neo31> ta3raf trakkab des RJ45?
<elacheche_anis> bsr, Neo31 ok inchallah, direct walla croisé!
<Neo31> direct
<elacheche_anis> ok, mriguil
<Neo31> ija matin bekri, lezim ghodwa el salla tkoune 7adhra
<elacheche_anis> wa9téch nal9ak ghadi
<Neo31> 8h30
<Neo31> nkoune ghadi inchalah
<elacheche_anis> sûr?
<Neo31> (lezim net3ada lel isitcom
<elacheche_anis> inchallah
<Neo31> mais ija de tt facon taw nwassi atef
<elacheche_anis> pourquoi faore, en faite moi aussi XD
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> 3andi 7aja urgent a faire
<Neo31> lezim ghodwa ykoun koll chay 5/5 w 7adher
<elacheche_anis> ichallah
<elacheche_anis> inchallah
<Neo31> bien
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<sarhan> lu all
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<Goldenscorp> pong sarhan
<sarhan> sa7a chribetkom :)
<Goldenscorp> y3tik isa7a
<Goldenscorp> Neo31, 3ndikch logo UPS  ?
<Neo31> oui Goldenscorp
<Neo31> je l'envoie par mail ds qq minutes
<Neo31> c pk faire Goldenscorp ?
<Goldenscorp> bich nikmil affiche de event UGJ 11.09
<Goldenscorp> 9rib bich tikmil
<sarhan> 3malna wa7da ya geekntuxuser
<sarhan> Goldenscorp*
<sarhan> Goldenscorp: http://i25.lulzimg.com/3441a9.png
<Goldenscorp> merci sarhan
<sarhan> Goldenscorp: tnejem etrak7elna un stickers d'une taille 8cmx8cm ?
<sarhan> pour ce soir ou demain max
<Goldenscorp> sarhan, achniya il fi bas de ton affiche ?
<sarhan> Goldenscorp: c'est pas la mienne et en bas c les sponsors
<Goldenscorp> les sponsors ?
<Goldenscorp> fi bali fama ka 1 sponsor UPS akhaw
<Neo31> oui Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> sont 3 wala 1
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Neo31> UPS 3andha logo UPS w logo de l'ecole d'ingenieurs mte3ha w logo de leur partner
<Neo31> c l'ups le sponsor
<sarhan> Neo31: je change le logo de la page de l'event?
<Neo31> logo ?
<Neo31> avec le poster sarhan ?
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> vasy
<sarhan> et je ferme l'inscription?
<sarhan> on a 50 participants sur le wiki
<Neo31> sarhan je dessin le logo w nab3athlik pour ke tu vois de koi je parle
<Goldenscorp> finhou les logos Neo31
<Neo31> oui ferme l'inscrit
<Goldenscorp> mon affich a 98% i9rib bch tikmil
<Neo31> Goldenscorp 5oudh men 3and sarhan anis, chokri wala stanna chwaya
<Goldenscorp> okl
<Neo31> sarhan ab3ath preview sans logos
<Goldenscorp> sarhan,
<Neo31> atten chwaya taw nab3athomlik eni wala sarhan
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Goldenscorp> tawa inklim sarhan
<Goldenscorp> ping sarhan
<sarhan> ok Goldenscorp la7dha hani jeyek !
<Goldenscorp> ok
<sarhan> Neo31: j'ai fermé l'inscription
<sarhan> Goldenscorp: http://sabi.ly/f/k8MJi
<Goldenscorp> merci
<Goldenscorp> sarhan, bach i5dimt ton affiche ?
<sarhan> c'est l'affiche de jamel
<sarhan> pas la mienne
<sarhan> 5demha eb gimp
<sarhan> t7eb el xcf?
<Goldenscorp> no mais nisil oubarha
<Goldenscorp> :)
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> bon donc il me faut récuperer les 50 adresses mail
<Goldenscorp> sarhan, 7ach tibik minba3id
<Goldenscorp> ok ?
<sarhan> koi?
<sarhan> bonsoir Darky23
<Darky23> saha chribetkom
<sarhan> sa7a chribtek!
<Darky23> sa7a sarhan :)
<sarhan> Darky23: on se connait non?
<sarhan> t'es pas ndarky par hasard?
<Darky23> je pense pas
<Darky23> non désolé
<Darky23> :)
<Neo31> done
<Neo31> sarhan j'upload
<Goldenscorp> bsr Darky23
<Neo31> re
<sarhan> Neo31: j'ai un big problem
<Goldenscorp> sarhan,
<sarhan> certains n'ont pas fourni leur adresse email
<sarhan> ni dans leur page wiki
<sarhan> ni sur launchpad
<sarhan> Neo31: je le contacte via launchpad?
<Neo31> sarhan Goldenscorp voila l'idee, c preske le invert des couleurs
<Neo31> http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/2710/image544.jpg
<Neo31> avec un contour blanc de 2mm
<Neo31> comme ca le logo yodhor kemil sur un PC rouge ou sombre
<Neo31> sarhan ch9awlik ?
<sarhan> blocked login chez moi Neo31
<sarhan> upload sur luzimg.com
<Goldenscorp> pas de image Neo31
<Neo31> a bon !
<Neo31> et ce lien : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/image544.jpg/
<sarhan> haha byedek
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> je vais le faire maintenant
<Neo31> c ce logo
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=newlogo_v.svg
<Neo31> avec Ubuntu Global Jam autour sur l'espace rouge
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> et un overlay du GLOB
<Neo31> et le voice bubble en bas a droite
<Neo31> ch9awlik sarhan ca va ou pa ?
<Neo31> il faut faire qq effects bach yatla3 mizyen (:
<Neo31> ou simple
<Neo31> je c pa
<sarhan> hani bdit
<Neo31> haw eni zeda ni5dim fi 7wija
<Goldenscorp> sarhan,  l'affiche de jamel mhbtitch fi ML ??
<sarhan> lé
<Goldenscorp> hani mrithach
<Goldenscorp> :(
<sarhan> Goldenscorp: ken t7eb thabetha habet ena lehi chway tawa
<sarhan> elzmena enrak7ou elsticker elila
<Neo31> famma des defauts fel logo UTN
<sarhan> enehou?
<Neo31> le drapo mahouch bien centree fi wost el logo de ubuntu
<Neo31> non Goldenscorp mizel ki 7dhar celui de jamal
<Goldenscorp> sarhan, chouftou mon affiche sur ml
<Goldenscorp> tawa fach it7ib in3winkoum ?
<Goldenscorp> Neo31, sarhan
<sarhan> Goldenscorp: 7awel ta3mel 7keya haka <Neo31> et ce lien : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/image544.jpg/
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Goldenscorp> 9adach il koubir ?
<Goldenscorp> taille 8cmx8cm  ??
<Neo31> je v recreer a zero, mouch parfait le logo
<Neo31> ok Goldenscorp
<Neo31> pas cool Goldenscorp bcp de defauts
<Neo31> le logo de ubuntu tn en haut a droite mahouch conforme
<Neo31> tu a redimetionner
<Neo31> ca largeur est plus grande que ca hauteure
<Neo31> le planning des horraires ma yet7atich fel poster, nheyetha l'haure mte3 sbe7 fi awal nhar
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> 8x8cm
<Neo31> c bien l'idee du site web ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> ch9awlik sarhan ?
<Neo31> nwaliw dima najoutiw le site ubuntu-tn.org sur nos posters ?
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> larriere plan plain barcha wel degrade fih 5att de separation ke g pas aimer fel wost essaye 7ott 7aja des points wala 7ada pour decorer l'arriere plan
<Neo31> sinon ma na5ltouch tawa Goldenscorp, de ma part je pick celui de jamal
<Goldenscorp> et moi aussi 3jbitni de jamel
<Goldenscorp> mais kan lazim ihabtha fi ML bich inchoufouha il koul :)
<Neo31> oui
<Goldenscorp> et merci pour les remarques Neo31  a tawa inrk7oum
<Neo31> habat el preview mel page d'event sur facebook Goldenscorp
<Neo31> w taw nla79ou les XCF apres
<Neo31> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=258527240833917
<Goldenscorp> sarhan,  ach 9walik inti ?
<Neo31> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ce/Flag_of_Tunisia.svg je me base sur ce flag
<Neo31> il est conforme non ?
<Neo31> source : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Tunisia
<sarhan> le ya Neo31 moch mel fb
<sarhan> c un jpeg qualité 50%
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> hani bech na3tik el png + xcf ya geekntuxuser
<sarhan> Goldenscorp*
<sarhan> geekntuxuser: badel esmek kenek away
<Neo31> lol meskin geek n tux
<sarhan> haw yploadi ya Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> sarhan,  ??
<Goldenscorp> quoi ?
<Neo31> brb
<sarhan> Goldenscorp: http://sabi.ly/f/g7KCd le lien vers le poster + source
<Neo31> bk
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Goldenscorp> kifach tawa in'
<Goldenscorp> rkifach tawa in7outha fi ML ?
<sarhan> 7ot el png fel ML
<Goldenscorp> ok
<sarhan> ou 9oulelhom elsource fel artwork
<Neo31> c conforme ce logo ? a5ta les couleurs
<Neo31> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9e/UbuntuCoF.svg
<Neo31> Goldenscorp tala3 el PNG
<Neo31> 5alli les XCF ntala3hom apres
<Neo31> je v ajouter les versions
<Neo31> walla talla3 el xcf eli b3athelik sarhan
<Neo31> w samiha
<Neo31> UGJ-11.09-v0.2
<Neo31> j'upload apres la
<Neo31> UGJ-11.09-v0.1
<Neo31> ping sarhan et Goldenscorp http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9e/UbuntuCoF.svg <<< logo conforme ?
<Neo31> ahawa
<Neo31> http://design.canonical.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/cof_orange_hex1.png
<Goldenscorp> oui Neo31 logo conforme
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> contour blanc 3mm et pas 2mm (2mm sghir ma yodhhorch)
<Neo31> walla zeyed za3ma !!
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> la forme du voice bubble ma todhorch donc on fait le contour blanc (:
<Neo31> 2mm ou 3 mm
<Neo31> momken 2mm c bon (:
<Neo31> je v faire 2mm pour le contour
<Goldenscorp> Neo31,  UGJ-11.09-v0.2 et UGJ-11.09-v0.1  ?
<Goldenscorp> il fi png il im3a XCF  UGJ-11.09-v0.2 wala UGJ-11.09-v0.1  ?
<Goldenscorp> ou hani http://i25.lulzimg.com/3441a9.png  V0.1 wala V0.2 ?
<Neo31> zid poster Goldenscorp
<sarhan> Neo31: désolé je dois partir chouf Goldenscorp pour le sticker sinon on reste en contact ! stp max demain midi pour que je l'envoye
<sarhan> et quelqu'un ici a le numero de mr zied alaya? (il m'envoye en mp)
<Neo31> UGJ-11.09-poster-v0.2
<Neo31> j'upload moi la v0.1, celle que sarhan t'as envoyer c la v0.2 Goldenscorp
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ok sar
<Neo31> Goldenscorp c bon ?
<Neo31> UGJ-11.09-poster-v0.2
<Neo31> moi je m'occupe de UGJ-11.09-poster-v0.1
<Neo31> et de UGJ-11.09-sticker-v0.1
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-20
<ButterflyOfFire> Ici aussi bonjour et saha a3idkoum
<Soprano> ButterflyOfFire, bonjour 3lina w 3lik
<ButterflyOfFire> :) Soprano
<Tux-Tn> salut ButterflyOfFire
<ButterflyOfFire> Yopla Tux-Tn
<soprano> salam
<soprano> j'ai un probléme, mot de passe oublié , c'est quoi la solution !! j'ai essayé recovery mode root lorsque je tappe ( passwd nom_du.. ) j'ai le message suivant (give root password for maintenance or type control-d to continue )
<bemawi> soprano: sans le passe sudo, t'es un peu dans le désert ^^
<soprano> bemawi: oui je sais lol , y'a t-il une solution !!
<bemawi> sûrement, mais je ne la connais pas
<soprano> :S
<bemawi> si ça m'arrive, je suis bon pour tout réinstaller :)
<soprano> mdr , mais j'ai des documents dedans
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-21
<AminosAmigos> soprano,  is the home folder encrypted ?
<soprano> AminosAmigos: c'est resolut :D
<AminosAmigos> :) great !
<soprano> la solution je l'ai trouvé ici , ca vous aide peut etre http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html
<soprano> Salam tous le Monde
<soprano> AminosAmigos, voila la solution d'hier pour recuperer le mot de passe http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html
<AminosAmigos> ok merci :) soprano
<soprano> De rien :D
<ounis> hey AminosAmigos soprano
<soprano> AminosAmigos: tu te debrouille en php !!
<ounis> AminosAmigos I finally returned to this channel :)
<AminosAmigos> hey ounis  :D Good for you
<elacheche_anis> salam soprano
<soprano> elacheche_anis, salam :D
<AminosAmigos> what do you mean ? soprano
<soprano> AminosAmigos: i mean if you know how to make a script php ( page html + script shell )
<AminosAmigos> No :)
<soprano> AminosAmigos, great
<AminosAmigos> i have a ppa problem (can't fetch ) and i can't tell what is that ppa for :/
<AminosAmigos>  http://ppa.launchpad.net/norsetto/... any ideas ?
<soprano> Is there is anyone can help me
<ounis> AminosAmigos it's easy get rid of your Ubuntu OS :D it's too shitty to fix all its problems
<AminosAmigos> what do you use ounis  ?
<ounis> soprano what is the need?
<ounis> in general or right now?
<ounis> In general I use CentOS
<ounis> right now I'm too ashamed of the OS I use (it's the companie's PC)
<AminosAmigos> LoL i know that feel bro
<soprano> ounis: how to make a script php ( page html + script shell )
<ounis> please be more specific soprano
<ounis> you mean when you open the web page the php script launches a shell script on the server?
<Tux-Tn> hello guys
<soprano> take a look here http://pastebin.com/P5FZsJQS
<ounis> hey Tux-Tn
<soprano> Tux-Tn: hi :D
<Tux-Tn> ounis, time to change the topic :D
<ounis> yeah!
<ounis> soprano your code style is too ugly
<ounis> i'll try to read it evn if it's causing too much pain to my eyes
<soprano> ounis: :S i have test it , it works fine , ther is one problem at line 265
<ounis> I mean the coding style
<ounis> not if it works or not
<ounis> code beauty is important too
<soprano> OK, got it
<ounis> soprano you got examples of the 3 conf files?
<soprano> i have 2 only ; wait a minute
<ounis> ok
<ounis> Soprano Soprano_ pay attention to railing spaces @ the end of your lines & spaces in empty lines
<ounis> indentation is important too
<Soprano_> ounis: http://pastebin.com/RM4ZW7QP the is an other example
<ounis> still missing conf.php
<ounis> try to give something that works not something missing setup
<ounis> Soprano_ try to give a short esplanation of the function of each code
<Tux-Tn> he doesn't know
<ounis> Soprano_ try also to add a phpdoc style comment to each function
<ounis> Tux-Tn try to stfu
<Tux-Tn> wtf?
<Tux-Tn> ounis, u wanna a kick?
<ounis> yes please
<Tux-Tn> okay
<Tux-Tn> but seriously
<Tux-Tn> Soprano_ got the code from somewhere
<Tux-Tn> and he doesn't know how to code in php
<ounis> at least a short explanation on what the code is supposed todo
<ounis> especially if the code is that bad
<ounis> it's too hard to read
<ounis> tooo*
<ounis> pfff, I mean too*
 * ounis in a boring meeting, so trying to occupy himself with anything
<ounis> Soprano_ you still here?
<Soprano_> ounis: yep :/
<ounis> so any answer?
<Tux-Tn> ounis, when u will finish ur meeting?
<ounis> idk the retards I work with talk too much to say nothing
<ounis> they don't respect time plannings
<ounis> so it may stay for a while
<Soprano_> ounis: no, but you can take a look here , http://176.9.238.187/indexx?
<ounis> what is that?
<Soprano_> try to put code 11 and Activate
<ounis> I got no activation code
<Soprano_> and you will see the message
<ounis> indeet what is the problem?
<ounis> indeed*
<Soprano_> at line 256 in the first file , there the Reactive Action
<Soprano_> sorry line 265
<ounis> your issue is in function file_user_check()
<ounis> try to var_dump $act['End']
<Soprano_> ounis: did you try to put code : 11!!!
<ounis> yep
<ounis> the date is the UNIX origina date
<ounis> original*
<Soprano_> try it now and see the message
<ounis> it means the value of the date is 0
<ounis> now it says expire
<Soprano_> yep
<Soprano_> what i have understan from file
<Soprano_> if($act['End']>time())
<Soprano_> gives expire code
<ounis> check line 270
<Soprano_> yep
<Soprano_> i guess ther is the problem
<ounis> I still maintain that the issue is in  function file_user_check()
<ounis> or maybe in user.xml
<ounis> the structure maybe not good
<ounis> Tux-Tn please change the topic
<ounis> in here it's not about ubuntu at all
<ounis> Tux-Tn add me as op
<Soprano_> ounis , try to put code: 15
<Soprano_> and i will explain you the proxy.act, user.xml, proxy.codes
<ounis> ok it worked
<Soprano_> in proxy.act
<Soprano_> makes an history
<Soprano_> [2012/08/21][18:22:44]   Username = AB1345558964   Password = 503399b4ac487   15=10   Start: 2012/08/21   End: 2012/08/31  IP: *********
<Soprano_> in user.xml
<Soprano_> generate a user and password with start date and end date <user name="AB1345558964" password="503399cf350fd" code="15" startDate="21-08-2012" days="10" expire-date="31-08-2012" max-connections="false" admin="false"/>
<ounis> alright
<Soprano_> but the reactive action dosen't work :S
<Soprano_> the problem is here in line 270 i guess  if ( $_SERVER["HTTP_USER_AGENT"] == $GLOBALS['USER_AG'] )
<ounis> no it isn't
<ounis> it's in L441 & L 443
<ounis> try to put mktime(0, 0, 0, (int) $month, (int) $day, (int) $year),
<ounis> Soprano_ does that solve your issue?
<Soprano_> Ok wait
<Soprano_> mktime(0, 0, 0, (int) $month, (int) $day, (int) $year), sorry , where i put it !!! :S
<ounis> replace the old mktime in L441 & L443
<Soprano_> Ok Got it
<ounis> :)
<ounis> I told you it's in that function & you need to var_dump($act['End'])
<Soprano_> mktime(0, 0, 0, (int) $month, (int) $day, (int) $year), !!! must be terminatd by ( ; ) no !!
<ounis> yes
<Soprano_> Ok
<ounis> I don't give you the fish I'm teaching you how to catch it ;)
<Soprano_> Expire code
<Soprano_> same problem
<Soprano_> i'm not pro but i guess is at line 265
<Soprano_> wait i will explain you
<Soprano_> try now and put the code 14 and see what message you will got it
<ounis> ounis failed
<ounis> Soprano_ how can I test it locally?
<Soprano_> Activation , Reactivation , Wron code and  Expire code , at lines ( 265 --- 280 )
<Soprano_> do you mean how to test it in your machine !
<Soprano_> Activation , Reactivation , Wron code and  Expire code , at lines ( 256 --- 280 )
<Soprano_> ounis, are you there ?
<ounis> I insist it's in $act['End'] mktime is not working right
<ounis> lol
<ounis> got it
<ounis> the problem is in the XML
<ounis> don't put "expire-date" it't "endDate"
<Soprano_> no
<Soprano_> if is it really what you
<Soprano_> i will not got this in proxy.act
<Soprano_> [2012/08/21][18:52:22]   Username = AB1345559986   Password = 5033a0a638c6e   14=10   Start: 2012/08/21   End: 2012/08/31  IP: 164.********
<Soprano_> and this in use.xml <user name="AB1345559986" password="5033a0a638c6e" code="14" startDate="21-08-2012" days="10" expire-date="31-08-2012" max-connections="false" admin="false"/>
<Soprano_> time it's correcte
<Soprano_> correct
<ounis> in fact you need to put "endDate" after the activaation the code will convert it to "expire-date"
<ounis> you may need to put it in a future date let's say in 2013
<Soprano_> after activation the code ( who has been in proxy.codes like this 14=10 ( code 14 for 10 days ) he delete automaticly
<Soprano_> you mean endate in 2013 !!
<ounis> yep
<ounis> for example
<Soprano_> put the code 11 :D
<ounis> no
<ounis> I did
<ounis> it worked!
<Soprano_> Yep
<Soprano_> [2012/08/21][18:57:22]   Username = AB1345561022   Password = 5033a1d26f378   11=366   Start: 2012/08/21   End: 2013/08/22  IP: 164.*******
<Soprano_> <user name="AB1345561022" password="5033a1d26f378" code="11" startDate="21-08-2012" days="366" expire-date="22-08-2013" max-connections="false" admin="false"/>
<Soprano_> you see it's works fine
<ounis> believe me
<ounis> you need to put "endDate" the execution will change it to "expire-date"
<Soprano_> i don't think so
<Soprano_> "endate" change "expire-date" in user.xml
<ounis> "endDate" not "endate"
<ounis> and yes the execution is changing it
<Soprano_> and the Activation , Code Expire, Wrong Code , Reactive, all this will be doing withe chek file proxy.act
<ounis> IDK I still don't understand what your code is doing
<ounis> I just gave you what is going on & why you see those messages
<Soprano_> you can test it in your machine !!
<Soprano_> you will understand
<ounis> yes
<ounis> I understood!
<Soprano_> so with this config file
<ounis> don't negotiate too much with me I know what I'm talking about and I get mad quickly when people act as you do
<Soprano_> Ok
<Soprano_> i didn't say anything :/ who makes you mad
<ounis> pfff
<ounis> your making me repeate the same thing more than 5 times
<ounis> If it's not stupidity (BTW I hate stupidity) your trying intentionally to make me mad!
<ounis> I said I know what I'm talking about
<ounis> you just need to try what I told you
<ounis> no need to ask me about it
<Soprano_> Ok
<ounis> if you're too stupid to understand what I'm saying don't ask questions until you get a brain first
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> salut Tux-Tn
<ounis> hey DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> hey ounis
<ounis> sup?
<Tux-Tn> salut DelphiWorld
<Tux-Tn> ca va bien?
<Tux-Tn> 3idek mabrouk
<DelphiWorld> merci Tux-Tn et a tout le monde:P
<DelphiWorld> tré long tamp Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> ouai
<Tux-Tn> t'es rentré du maroc?
<DelphiWorld> oui Tux-Tn ;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: et samedi a dubai :P
<Tux-Tn> tu fais le tour du monde ? :D
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: LOL
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: http://mum.mikrotik.com/
<Tux-Tn> :O
<Tux-Tn> t'as de la place dans ta valise?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: oui, elle est grande ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-22
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> hi Tux-Tn
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: finaleman j'ai trouvé une tré bonne syntaise vocal arab
 * DelphiWorld is super happy...
<rached> salut a tous
<rached> vous pouvez m'aider a configurer les routes pour openvpn?
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis,  doesn't support Arabic  how to fix that ?
<elacheche_anis> Hey AminosAmigos
<elacheche_anis> C'est quoi qui support pas l'arabe?
<AminosAmigos> hi :)
<AminosAmigos> terminal
<AminosAmigos> it doesn't show the files names correctly
<AminosAmigos> http://mjma3.com/linux-os/601--terminal-.html?catid=85:arabic-in-linux
<AminosAmigos> found this one hope it works X)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-23
<AminosAmigos> It didn't :/
<AminosAmigos> checking this
<AminosAmigos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mlterm
<Soprano> Salam tout le monde
<Fanen> salem
<Soprano> J'ai un probléme avec mysql Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ounis> Soprano is you mysql server configured correctly?
<Soprano> ounis: je travaille sur un serveur virtuel ( VPS ) pas sur mon Local, normalement je sais pas  parceque j'ai installer mysql-server et phpmyadmin avec les commandes ( apt-get install mysql-server , apt-get install phpmyadmin) , j'ai essayé avant avec un autre VPS et ca marché normal mais celui la non
<ounis> >:o phpmyadmin!!!!!
<Soprano> alors je sais pas s'il est configuré correctement
<ounis> that's for clickers & n00bs
<ounis> try to connect using the CLI
<ounis> > mysql -u root
<ounis> is your code in php ?
<ounis> does it look like this mysql_connect(“localhost”, “www-data”);
<ounis> Soprano ?
<Soprano>  mysql -u root ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ounis> did you setup a password for root on mysql?
<Soprano> non
<ounis> try this to reset your root password http://www.howtoforge.com/reset-forgotten-mysql-root-password
<ounis> Soprano
<ounis> wait a second
<ounis> before trying that
<ounis> did you check if mysqld is running?
<Soprano> yes it's running
<ounis> and please please Soprano don't use phpmyadmin anymore , it's one among the worst tools for web developpers ever
<ounis> does the phpmyadmin succeede in connecting to mysql?
<Soprano> yep
<ounis> what password did you setup for phpmyadmin?
<ounis> maybe there is a default password
<Soprano> no, the password of phpmyadmin i set another one
<ounis> I don't know very well that tool but I hate it from the small things I know about it
<ounis> then use that another one
<Soprano> i have used it , same problem
<ounis> :/
<ounis> then try to reset root password as described in the tutorial i gave you
<Soprano> ounis: i have tryed this many time before and works great
<Soprano> but this one i changed the password of phpmyadmin
<ounis> exactly that's the problem with clickers tools it works fine while making you dumb dumb & dumber
<ounis> & when it fails you're so dumb you don't know what happened
<Soprano> j'ai essayé avec le tuto que tu m'as donné mais voila le message d'erreur  mysql --user=root mysql ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ounis> did you stop mysqld befor launching the mysql_safe command?
<ounis> mysqld_safe*
<Soprano> oui
<ounis> and you got the output described in the tutorial?
<ounis> "mysqld start up successfully"
<Soprano> 20823 21:43:05 mysqld_safe Logging to syslog. 120823 21:43:05 mysqld_safe A mysqld process already exists
<Soprano> no
<ounis> then you need to stop mysqld before
<ounis> you didn't do it right
<ounis> Soprano may I ask you a personal question?
<Soprano> yep
<ounis> are you stupid?
<Soprano> lol , no
<Soprano> seriously , u have right to ask me like this
<ounis> then why you answer me two different answers to the same question?
<Soprano> parceque je sais rien de Linux , Ubuntu , .... php, Html , Nothing
<Soprano> et je fait un effort pour comprendre et avancer
<ounis> ok great
<Soprano> that's why u see that i'm stupid lol
<ounis> I'm not talking about you not knowing stuff
<ounis> ignorance is not stupidity
<Soprano> Oui
<ounis> stupidity is when someone pretend to know something he don't know and answer to questions he's not sure whether he understood the question or not
<ounis> so for the last time stop your mysqld then try the steps of the tutorial from the beginning
<Soprano> ok
<ounis> and don't try the next command until you get the correct output
<ounis> is that something you need someone to tell you?
<ounis> stupidity also is when someone try a command, it gives a wrong output, he doesn't care and go to the next step of a tutorial
<ounis> do you agree Soprano?
<Soprano> yeap
<Soprano> that's what i have done
<Soprano> wait a minute
<ounis> stupidity also is to ask a question with no relation at all with the context, like lamp question in an ubuntu IRC channel
<ounis> in this I share the stupidity because I'm answering in the same IRC channel
<ounis> to the out of context question
<AminosAmigos> hey ounis  :)
<Soprano> true , because for more than 2 weeks , j'ai cherché par tous et j'ai pas eu aucune solution , alors j'ai decidé de venir ici peut etre je la trouve
<ounis> hey AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> hey Soprano
<Soprano> hey AminosAmigos :D
<AminosAmigos> ounis,  we need a ##FreeSupport channel :p
<Soprano> ounis , j'a arreté mysql like this service mysql stop
<Soprano> then i put mysqld_safe 120823 21:57:20 mysqld_safe Logging to syslog. 120823 21:57:20 mysqld_safe A mysqld process already exists
<Soprano> same error
<ounis> not really I'm always on #hackerspace.tn channel there there is not really a strict topic we can talk about whatever we want
<ounis> Soprano:
<ounis> try > ps aux | grep mysqld
<ounis> then kill all processes of mysqld
<Soprano> ok
<ounis> until ps aux | grep mysqld
<ounis> give only itself in the output
<AminosAmigos> lets change channel cuz this one is logged
<AminosAmigos> and cannonical is about to sue us :p
<ounis> who care
<ounis> I really don't care about canonical
<ounis> I even hate ubuntu
<AminosAmigos> btw its a ubuntu problem =>
<AminosAmigos> i know but i never understood why :/
<ounis> it's one of the worst distros ever
<ounis> meant for clickers & stupid users
<AminosAmigos> Well we have to admit that there are stupid ppl
<AminosAmigos> Don(t they deserve freedom ?
<ounis> like non free software it's aim is to cover the beauty of the OS by nice & shiny GUI
<ounis> making user more stupid
<ounis> they say user don't need to learn let us make choice for him
<ounis> you get my point now AminosAmigos?
<ounis> I have more arguments but this one is the most important one
<AminosAmigos> yeah
<ounis> I just come here because in tunisia when people think about free software they think ubuntu is a free software
<ounis> and #ubuntu-tn is where they need to find out it isn't
<AminosAmigos> but if i may add it was the first distro i've tried and to be honest it helped me to get into the Gnu/linux world
<ounis> pity you
<AminosAmigos> its true that you wont get to learn much but you will have a more secure and stable OS than Winbugs
<ounis> it's lik the baby duck syndrome
<AminosAmigos> :)
<AminosAmigos> enplane '' the baby duck syndrome''
<ounis> people tend to return to the first thing they knew
<ounis> just like baby duck think his mom is the first thing it see
<AminosAmigos> LoooooOL
<ounis> when you see people that started with distros like ubuntu, most of them stay clickers till the end of thir life
<Soprano> ounis, AminosAmigos : me toot i wanna learn all thnigs about Linux
<ounis> but people that compiled stuff from the beginning will get the tweaking virus and be hackers for the rest of their lives
<AminosAmigos> Well i did learn about the CLI but i wont use it on a daily bases :D
<ounis> LFS could help you open the truck & even open the engine then mount it yourself
<ounis> see AminosAmigos
<ounis> that's my point
<ounis> exactly
<Soprano> i wanna know more about it
<AminosAmigos> Read books
<AminosAmigos> ounis,  who do you consider as a clicker ?
<ounis> when someone take 3 seconds to select right click  copy then right click then paste
<ounis> it's a clicker
<Soprano> ounis , mes message sont invisibles !!!
<ounis> ctrl+c / ctrl+v in 1/2 a second
<ounis> Soprano I answered to you
<AminosAmigos> good i am not a clicker then :p
<ounis> I said LFS !!!
<ounis> wait AminosAmigos
<ounis> I had one time a discussion with someone about benchmarking few software solutions
<ounis> when we started discussing whether the solution is user friendly or not he excluded command line tools
<ounis> when I see that the CLI was more user friendly because it had really few commands compared to the GUI tools where you need to learn how the developper decided to organize thing how to call them how the disposition is done etc
<ounis> and especially when buttons are icons
<AminosAmigos> yeah its faster to do thing through CLI
<ounis> you need to learn what icon stand for what action
<AminosAmigos> when you master it :)
<ounis> and once you learn that you become dependant
<ounis> it's hard to switch the tool
<AminosAmigos> but the beginning is always hard
<ounis> or swtch nother graphical chart
<ounis> AminosAmigos it's all about will
<ounis> if someone is willing to learn everything become easy
<ounis> I have to admit some people don't wanna learn
<ounis> that's clickers
<ounis> clickers is the polite word for dumbshit/stupid/brainless/retard
<ounis> AFK
<AminosAmigos> i am not defending clickers but i think linux is about freedom and since the developpers provided a GUI they are free to use it
<AminosAmigos> they will just have to deal with the bad side
<AminosAmigos> not learning anything about the os they work on
<Soprano> can i ask you !!!
<AminosAmigos> tfadhel
<AminosAmigos> ounis,  have you tried Koding.com ?
<Soprano> how can i learn all about Linux !!!
<ounis> AminosAmigos no
<AminosAmigos> i told you read books/tutos/ watch videos / barbech ; don't be a clicker like ounis  says :p
<AminosAmigos> Ps: u can't learn everything about Linux ;)
<AminosAmigos> its a cool idea :)
<AminosAmigos> i have an invitation if you want
<Soprano> Got it :) thanks , some day i will return to this chanell and i will not be a cliker like ounis said , promis
<ounis> AminosAmigos I'm not interested
<ounis> I'm against the cloud principle
<ounis> I'm fully satisfies with the ssh connection on my beloved servers
<ounis> satisfied*
<ounis> and thanks AminosAmigos
<Soprano> ounis; do you think really i'm stupid !!
<ounis> IDK
<ounis> I don't know you
<ounis> people may be stupid or just act stupid sometimes
<Soprano> Yes
<ounis> I don't think someone trying to learn could be stupid
<Soprano> Yes
<Soprano> can i ask you a personnel question !!
<ounis> depends
<Soprano> it's simple
<ounis> ok you can ask I may not answer
<Soprano> Ok
<Soprano> what you have studied ??
<ounis> computer science
<ounis> that's what I can prove by paper
<ounis> but I studied other stuff by myself
<Soprano> ok , i have studied nursing ( Bac + 3 )
<Soprano> :S
<ounis> I have no proof that I studied other things but my knowledge
<ounis> :)
<Soprano> me , i have studied sciences and it's my fault of my life
<Soprano> sorry, i have studied sciences nursing  and it's my fault of my life
<ounis> studies may teach you the way to deal with the knowledge you aquire it doesn't (and is not supposed to) give you that knowledge
<Soprano> and i wanna so hard to get learn more about linux , that's why you see me a stupid because i'm excited and i ask many questions in one question
<ounis> so nursing or language studies or histoey is always a good thing in the way of learning how to deal with your knowledge
<ounis> history*
<ounis> like tools
<ounis> now you need matter to deal with
<ounis> that's knowledge you are supposed to aquire by yourself
<Soprano> yes
<ounis> knwoledge without the good tools is worthless
<ounis> tools without matter to deal with is useless
<Soprano> Right
<ounis> Soprano do you want a gift
<ounis> ?
<Soprano> yep , i wish
<ounis> it's an advice you maybe heard before, but I want to think about it more & more
<ounis> it's the most important advice I can give you
<ounis> it could be the key to learning better
<ounis> without it it's very hard to learn
<ounis> maybe even impossible to learn
<ounis> here it is
<ounis> never hesitate to say "I don't know"
<ounis> when I say never it's never
<ounis> don't even thing about hesitating to say it
<ounis> think*
<Soprano> yeah
<ounis> people may feel it hard as a word to say
<Soprano> i already said to you yesterday that i don' know
<ounis> but when they get used to it and feel no shame to say it
<ounis> they become learning as fast as never before
<ounis> I say this to everyone I don't mean you in particular
<ounis> think about it
<ounis> never think people will laugh at you when you admit you don't know something
<Soprano> i know
<ounis> they may laugh when you pretend knowing something you don't know and they believe me it will appear
<ounis> as we always say nobody come to this life with his knowledge we all started as n00bs
<Soprano> trust me , some day , i will not ask stupid questions
<ounis> :) ok
<ounis> you can start from now
<Soprano> maybe , you see that i'm stuped because i wanna learn all things in the same time
<ounis> no I don't like when someone suppose something that maybe wrong and ask his question based on that wrong conviction
<Soprano> Yes you're right
<ounis> the good way is to base the question only on the things someone is sure about
<ounis> even if it's too small
<Soprano> yes , as i'm :S
<ounis> Who care if you are or arn't
<ounis> we're talking in general
<Soprano> my only problem it's that i can't explain the problem
<ounis> well language my friend is mandatory in the process of learning
<Soprano> i should know many things like package
<Soprano> serices ...
<Soprano> processus
<ounis> when talk get technical choice of words need to be accurate
<Soprano> yes that's my problem
<Soprano> an exemple , i try to fin a solution to mysql and i don't know what callin' mysql
<Soprano> it's a database or something else
<Soprano> i don't know
<ounis> :)
<Soprano> that's why i have diffuclti to explain my problem
<Soprano> i should know more technicals words
<ounis> well internet is your only help
<ounis> all information is there
<Soprano> Yes , i have read mani doc
<Soprano> many*
<ounis> one more thing
<ounis> it's a shame to try to learn technical stuff in french, while ~99% of the information on internet is in english
<ounis> I get mad when I see that people keep trying to find valuable information in french
<Soprano> yes , i know , i try to learn it in English , i see it's the one who can explain to you all things
<Soprano> so , ounis , if ask another time a question please try to understand me and correct to me what i have bad explain
<Soprano> sorry, if a ask you ....
<Soprano> like that i learn how can i descripe the problem next time
<Soprano> it's helpfull for me
<ounis> ok
<ounis> I was AFK
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-24
<AminosAmigos> hello :)
<AminosAmigos> 12.04.1 is out :D
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-19
<SalahMessaoud> Good morning
<elacheche_anis> Morning SalahMessaoud :)
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, how are you ?
<elacheche_anis> Good.. Have some problems with some Grails plugins.. but good x) :D hmd :) u?
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, I am trying to learn some sass & compass asap :D
<elacheche_anis> Nice :D :D I'll try to have some free time soon to learn them too.. I should finish some MongoDB & Python courses first..
<SalahMessaoud> Python on my list as well :D
<elacheche_anis> Do you have good resources or you'll looking for recommendations?
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, Do you have some good courses ?
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, Of course :)
<elacheche_anis> hold on
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/ & https://www.udacity.com/course/cs101 & http://www.codecademy.com/learn
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, thank you !!
<elacheche_anis> :)
<pixmagic> bonsoir à tous
<pixmagic> j'ai besoin d'aide s'il vous plait
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-20
<SalahMessaoud> Good morning ^^
#ubuntu-tn 2014-08-18
<lunapersa> Hello Neo31 , elacheche , idhaoui , SalahMessaoud  xD
<idhaoui> Hey lunapersa and all
<lunapersa> :))
<Neo31> hi
<Neo31> lunapersa,
<Neo31> :p
<SalahMessaoud> Hi all ol
<SalahMessaoud> o/
<SalahMessaoud> lunapersa, ^^ ça va ?
<lunapersa> SalahMessaoud,  oui je vais bien el7amd'allah  et toi ^^ ?
<elacheche> Hey guys!
<SalahMessaoud> hmd labes
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, \o/
<lunapersa> :D
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, What about you dude → https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn/permalink/722641681105010/
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, checkout http://vim.spf13.com/
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> + powerline :D
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, I <3 u dude :D :D
<elacheche> I'm checking it :) :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-08-19
<Neo31> Hellofolks
<elacheche> Hey guys! Neo31
<Neo31> yo elacheche :) sup
<elacheche> kobbi x)
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ochrob jaw
<Neo31> Tux-Tn, mizilt 3ayech?
<idhaoui> Hey Neo31 elacheche
<Neo31> hi idhaoui
<elacheche> hey idhaoui
<mib> hy
<idhaoui> mib, Hi
<mib> i want to be member of ubuntu-tn any idea
<Neo31> hello mib
<Neo31> :)
<mib> hy neo31
<mib> i want to be member of ubuntu-t :)
<Neo31> check out the wiki page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam
<elacheche> mib, http://blog.nizarus.tn/2011/04/comment-rejoindre-la-communaute-ubuntu-tunisie
<elacheche> ;)
<Neo31> you should subscribe to our launchpad group at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-users
<Neo31> and the mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<mib> is done the subscribe in launchpad and the mailing list :)
<Neo31> also and more importantly look for our next event. we should have at least one in the next few months. expect an SFD or UGJ or something like that and don't miss the event to meet other members ;)
<Neo31> where do you live, if u don't mind :)
<mib> in tunis
<mib> :)
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> mar7ba bik mib :)
<Neo31> I just moved to tunis too
<Neo31> we can meet for a cup of coffee if you want ;)
<Ridley5> مرحبـا بكـم علـى قناة الفريـق الرسمـي التونسـي
#ubuntu-tn 2014-08-20
<nizarus> mar7ba
<Ridley5> ahla nizarus
<Ridley5> re9din
<nizarus> sahrin
<Ridley5> aya behi
<Ridley5> quoi de neuf alors
<Ridley5> si nizarus
<Ridley5> si anis elacheche
<nizarus> rien de mon coté :)
<nizarus> tout le monde profite des vacances et du soleil
<Ridley5> je trouve ça bizarre mais les miror .tn sont plus lent que les italiennes du coups j'ai changé dans mes parametres
<Ridley5> ah c'est bien
<Ridley5> moi je profite du soleil je jours :p
<nizarus> la différence de vitesse est énorme ?
<Ridley5> je sais pas mais d'apres l'update manager c'est les mirors les plus rapide
<Ridley5> tu peux tester toi aussi...
<nizarus> j'utilise le mirror.tn et j'ai pas de problème de vitesse :)
<nizarus> donc je préfère rester en Tunisie
<nizarus> nous devons utiliser le mirror.tn pour montrer que c'est intéréssant de l'avoir en Tunisie
<Ridley5> un probleme de vitesse n'est pas synonime de 5kb ou moins
<Ridley5> bah moi aussi j'airai aimé mais si ça me fais perdre à chaque update 10 mn
<Ridley5> donc..
<nizarus> je ne pense pas qu'il y a cette énorme différence :)
<Ridley5> peut être..
<Ridley5> Kvirc est meilleur que XChat
<Ridley5> tu peux même faire une conversation en vocal
<Ridley5> ya le geek oussemos_ qui utilise irssi :p
<Ridley5> sa7a Neo31 !
<Ridley5> ça va ?
<elacheche> Hello! Hey zzz_Ridley
<elacheche> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2e07s8/has_anyone_gone_all_ubuntu/
<elacheche> Neo31, http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2e07s8/has_anyone_gone_all_ubuntu/
<Neo31> even my mom uses ubuntu lol
<Neo31> she's been using fedora long time ago lol then we switched to ubuntu 10.04 :p then 12.04
<Neo31> hhh thx 4 sharing :) i'll comment on that later :p
<idhaoui> why did she switch to ubuntu Neo31 ?
<Neo31> you mean from fedora?
<idhaoui> yes
<Neo31> easier desktop!? less edgy more suited for family!?
<Neo31> i guess
<Neo31> nice unity !
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ...
<idhaoui> but you can configure the desktop to use any env...
<Neo31> yep it would take much effort to maintain fedora than Ubuntu
<Neo31> plus
<idhaoui> unity--
<Neo31> ubuntu integrates a lot of nice features with unity
<idhaoui> is it? how?
<idhaoui> the automatic update as microsoft?
<Neo31> long story short, I need to spend as little time as possible to maintain the desktop computer
<Neo31> so i won't bother to customize anything
<idhaoui> I see
<mib> re
<Neo31> fewer clicks and key strokes ;)
<Neo31> welcome back mib
<Neo31> so that's the idea idhaoui
<Neo31> i know I can make anyother distro look awesome
<idhaoui> not convincing but good for u :)
<mib> hy neo im now in tunis if you want meet now?
<Neo31> but why would Ibother when Ubuntu offers that out of the box!?
<idhaoui> I see
<Neo31> i'm at work mib
<Neo31> i finish late and I might have another meeting, not so sure
<mib> emm this night if you can neo :)
<Neo31> good
<mib> how i can contact you?
<Neo31> idhaoui, 3.14.15-100.fc19.x86_64 ;)
<Neo31> I personally use both ubuntu/fedora
<Neo31> but admit that fedora is not suited as Ubuntu for non techie simple users
<Neo31> if your parents feel better on fedora than ubuntu you tell me
 * Neo31 going back to work
<SalahMessaoud> Hi all o/
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, barra emchi e5dem 3la rou7ek !!!!
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<Neo31> !kick SalahMessaoud reason "bad words : emchi"
<Neo31> *** wija, w jib 7wija!
<Neo31> Tux-Tn the ghost, 7awwel!!
<Neo31> Tux-Tn_
<Neo31> miziltt3ich wala transformed into the ghost spectrum?
<Ridley5> سلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته |
<idhaoui> salam Ridley5
<Ridley5> sa7a idhaoui
<Neo31> hello zzz_Ridley
#ubuntu-tn 2014-08-22
<Neo31> hi Ridley5 :)
<SlimTN> lu all :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-08-24
<nectarys> xD
<nectarys> hey
<nectarys> is there anyone ?
<nectarys> SlimTN ?
<nectarys> ubuntulog ?
<nectarys> davlefou ?
<nectarys> bemawi ?
<SlimTN> plop
<nectarys> SlimTN, je cherche juste un group de programmeurs tunisiens pour le plaisir
<nectarys> SlimTN, pour le fun
<nectarys> SlimTN, pour se marrer
<SlimTN> bn chance nectarys :)
<nectarys> SlimTN, prq ?
<nectarys> SlimTN, tu ne penses pas que ces deux groupes le sont ?
<SlimTN> tt est logué ds ce groupe , arja3 lel geeks-tn
<davlefou> nectarys_, ?
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-17
<hamma> o/
<hamma> Anyone here ?
<elacheche> o/
<hamma> \o
<elacheche> hamma, you should see this http://bfy.tw/1Kxo
<hamma> ur Anis :3
<elacheche> x) I told you to use the whois command x)
<hamma> I did
<elacheche> What did you did?
<hamma> </whois elacheche>
<hamma>  [elacheche] (~elacheche@ubuntu/member/elacheche-anis) : El Achèche ANIS
<elacheche> Good :)à
<elacheche> :D
<hamma> fama faza o5ra
<hamma> bottom left of the screen, u can find the users connected to the channel
<hamma> hover over any name
<hamma> it will give you the name
<elacheche> That's for xchat & hexchat users :) There is many other irc clients out there :)
<hamma_> :v
<hamma_> So what do u think about startubuntu ?
<elacheche> Nice project :)
<hamma_> any ideas ?
<elacheche> Not right now :)
 * elacheche is @Work :)
<hamma> Okay
<hamma> Any ideas should be submitted here :  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/startubuntu/+addspec
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/16/ibm-teams-with-canonical-on-linux-mainframe/?sr_share=facebook
<hamma> haw behi :D
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-18
<elacheche> Dro__, http://xmodulo.com/turn-vim-full-fledged-ide.html
<Dro__> :D bjr elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<Dro__> looks interesting
<elacheche> Yo!! SalahMessaoud lunapersa :D
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Very happy to see you around :D
<lunapersa> :D
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> lunapersa
<SalahMessaoud> o/
<SalahMessaoud> ça va ?
<elacheche> ça passe.. just am so sleepy.. what about you SalahMessaoud !
<SalahMessaoud> just ate so in few mins I will be dead sleepy :D
<elacheche> x)
<lunapersa> Me too
<hamma> Hello
<elacheche_anis> Hey hamma
<hamma> are u busy?
<elacheche_anis> Not really :)
<elacheche_anis> Ask whatever you need :)
<hamma> Yesterday I created my wiki ubuntu page, can u take a look & tell me what should I correct ?
<hamma> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/hamma
<elacheche_anis> Nice :) Sorry I can't :D Your wiki represents you :) :D You can check others Wikis to be inspired :)
<elacheche_anis> Ah! That history chapter.. Is usage history or contribution history? :) You can make some information more clear by adding a word or two ;)
<elacheche_anis> You can't tell that I didn't help :) :D
<hamma> Oh! okay :v
<elacheche_anis> Take a look at my wiki, lunapersa & Na3iL have a good wiki too :)
<hamma> already done :v
<lunapersa> hi :)
<Na3iL> o/
<hamma> \o
<elacheche_anis> Good boy hamma :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-19
<elacheche> o/
<Na3iL> o/ elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<Dro__> o/
<elacheche> wassup loco?
<hamma> Check this out :v
<hamma> https://www.facebook.com/TGLUG/photos/a.885704231507525.1073741828.881649521912996/889290244482257/?type=1&theater
<hamma> Sorry, good morning
<elacheche> :)
<Na3iL> o/ elacheche
<elacheche> Yo Na3iL
<Na3iL> I think there's a problem in SFD's site
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> I saw it seconds ago..
<elacheche> Maybe someone already working on it! Wait until this evening, if nothing fixed so send an email to the clibre ML about the problem
<Na3iL> Okay hope they fixed ASAP
<volkovmqx> yo guys
<volkovmqx> what's up !
<elacheche> volkovmqx, wassup!
<volkovmqx> what's the news of the loco ?
<volkovmqx> any upcoming ops ?
<elacheche> SFD volkovmqx
<elacheche> Na3iL, I told you, someone works already on http://sfd.tn/2015/
<Na3iL> Ah cool! I was thinking it's a bug or something else xD
<elacheche> It is a bug!
<elacheche> Bu as someone is already working on the website so he'll probably fix it sooner or later.. Otherwise we'll report it :)
<elacheche> But*
<Na3iL> Good! understood :)
<moomed> salam
<moomed> labas??
<moomed> alooo
<elacheche_anis> Salam :)
<elacheche_anis> ça va moomed ?
<moomed> lhamdoullah
<moomed> et toi?
<elacheche_anis> I'm OK thank you :)
<elacheche_anis> How can I help you?
<moomed> you are welcome
<moomed> bellehi 3ndi problem fel ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> OK..
<moomed> li ynajem y3aweni barakallahou fih
<moomed> ames chrit pc jdid masboub fih el ubunt
<moomed> l9it fih barcha partitions
<elacheche_anis> Béhi barcha :) :D MAbrouk :)
<elacheche_anis> Dell?
<moomed> ybarek fik hh
<moomed> l7asilou n7eb nsob el windows 7
<moomed> manajamtech na3mal partition
<elacheche_anis> -_-
<elacheche_anis> Mé 9otli khir
<moomed> w fi nafs el wa9t man7ebech na5sar el ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> Mé 9otli khir → t7ib tsob winbug
<moomed> ey dell
<moomed> hh chbach na3mel el ubuntu mta3 m3almeya
<elacheche_anis> Inti m3allam zéda :D médémik wsilt lil IRC mté3na :)
<moomed> l7a9 houa lpc lo5ti w hia li tlbet menni nsobelha
<moomed> hhh mafibalich bro7i
<elacheche_anis> moomed, ma soeur et mes parents utilisent Ubuntu sans problèmes depuis 3 ou 4 ans :) Ils n'ont aucune background technique :)
<elacheche_anis> Anyway.. C'est ton choix :) Je peux t'assister à installer WinBug
<moomed> ey mais homa ysta3mlou ken google chrome yomkon hh :p
<moomed> fel internet choft des pages 9alou sob gparted sabit w ma3mel chay
<elacheche_anis> moomed, je t'aide après on discute les autres détailles :D c'est pas un sujet de 2 min :p :)
<moomed> fama des partitino 3mellelhom umount c tt
<moomed> mais li beha lfayda ma9derrelha 3la chay
<moomed> ok
<elacheche_anis> Tu vas utiliser gparted, pas depuis ton Ubuntu
<moomed> maktoub live dvd mafhamthach chnia
<elacheche_anis> Let's start step by step, ok.
<elacheche_anis> ?
<elacheche_anis> Avant de commencer, t'es entrain d'utiliser le nouveau dell ou une autre machine pour l'instant?
<moomed> ok
<moomed> autre machine
<elacheche_anis> OK, t'as besoin de 2 choses
<moomed> elli homa?
<elacheche_anis> 1. Un live CD/USB de Ubuntu → Pour pouvoir utiliser Gparted et ajouter des partitions
<elacheche_anis> 2. Le DVD WinBugs que tu va utiliser
<elacheche_anis> On commence par 1. ?
<elacheche_anis> t'es encore là?
<moomed> ou
<moomed> oui
<moomed> mais ma3endich hadhoma
<moomed> mnin njibhom?
<elacheche_anis> C'est important de m'arreter si tu comprend pas un truc! C'est toi qui va faire ce que je vais dire
<moomed> ila 7ad l2en fehmek
<elacheche_anis> Pour 2. je sais pas :) Tu veux installer windows tu dois posseder d'un DVD, je sais pas comment obtenir ce genre des drogues :)
<elacheche_anis> Pour 1. je t'explique etapes par étapes quoi faire :)
<elacheche_anis> On est bon jusqu'à là? on commence avec 1. ?
<moomed> 2. to9sod CD windows?
<moomed> enta msamih winbugs?
<moomed> bayen 3lik tet9azzzaz menh hh
<moomed> el moufid
<elacheche_anis> Euuh oui ma faute :D C'est un bug :p
<elacheche_anis> On commence par 1. ?
<moomed> tt est claire jusqu'a maintenant
<moomed> oui on commence
<elacheche_anis> T'as un flash disk qu'on peut l'utiliser?
<moomed> oui
<elacheche_anis> Combien de GB?
<moomed> 4
<elacheche_anis> Magnifique, sauvegarde les fichiers dans ta machine pour ne pas perdre des fichiers important de ton flash :)
<moomed> hadha chbech na3mel hh
<elacheche_anis> Good :)
<moomed> ok
<elacheche_anis> La prochaine étape on va télécharge un ISO Ubuntu pour créer un Live USB.. On commence par télécharger le fichier
<elacheche_anis> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=TN&version=14.04.3&architecture=amd64
<elacheche_anis> Utilise ce lien pour télécharger un fichier .iso
<moomed> chnoua rquested ctcp?
<elacheche_anis> Juste thabatit inti connecter min ena OS.. T'es connecté on utilisant Chrome sur Windows..
<elacheche_anis> Tu télécharge le fichier ISO sur ton Windows c'est ça?
<elacheche_anis> moomed, ?
<moomed> oui
<moomed> chrome sur windows 7
<moomed> oui je le télécharge sur mon pc
<elacheche_anis> OK.. T'as commecé le téléchargememtn?
<elacheche_anis> OK
<moomed> oui
<moomed> encore 40 minutes restantes
<elacheche_anis> Lorsque le téléchargement termine tu dois mettre ton flash disk VIDE dans le PC et faire comme c'est mentionné ici → http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<moomed> oki
<moomed> w b3d?
<elacheche_anis> Oui.. D'habitude j'utilise les 20MB/s du travail pour télécharger les ISO.. J'ai oublié que ça peut prendre plus qu'une heure chez moi et toi x)
<moomed> lol
<elacheche_anis> Après que tu créer ton live USB tu le met dans le nouveau dell.. Lors du démmarage tu appuie sur F12 jusqu'à un menu affichera, tu selectionne ton flash depuis le menu pour démarrer ton Dell à partir de Ubuntu qui est sur le flash..
<elacheche_anis> c'est claire jusq'à maintenant?
<moomed> oui
<moomed> bien claire
<elacheche_anis> OK, maintenant dès que t'es sur la session live tu peux utiliser gparted pour reduire la taille de la partition EXT4 et créer la partiton NTFS de Win
<elacheche_anis> presque comme mentionné ici http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-resize-partitions-with-the-ubuntu-or-gparted-live-cd
<elacheche_anis> On est bon?
<moomed> (y)
<moomed> good
<elacheche_anis> Maintenant tu dois avoir ta partition OK :) Tu reboot, et tu boot sur le DVD de Win, lors de l'étape de partitionnement tu DOIS choisir la nouvelle partition que t'as créé → Gamarha bil taille
<elacheche_anis> claire ou pas?
<moomed> fhamtek
<moomed> oui so clear :))
<moomed> mais 3ndi sou2al
<elacheche_anis> Béhi, à ce niveau là Ubuntu et encore installé sur le disque, et Win aussi est installer.. Il reste qu'un seul problème
<elacheche_anis> As2al
<moomed> fama des partition zaydin ya3ni mafhamthomch mta3 chnoua
<moomed> taillehom sghir barcha
<moomed> wa7da esmha dellutility
<moomed> 350 mo taillha
<moomed> w wa7da 3 Go w wa7da 8 Go
<moomed> mafhamtech chnoua lrole mte3hom mais ma3linech taw
<moomed> 5alina nkamlou
<elacheche_anis> Eni in9ollik chnouma ba3d mankamlou la derniére étapes :)
<moomed> metfahmin
<moomed> 5ouya tnajamch ta3tini rbo3 sa3a
<moomed> w narja3
<moomed> nsalli l3cha wnji direct
<elacheche_anis> Béhi, à ce niveau là Windows doit termine sont installation et on aura: Ubuntu et encore installé sur le disque, et Win aussi est installer.. Il reste qu'un seul problème, Windows ne comprend PAS que y a un Ubuntu sur le disque.. Alors il faut résoudre ça pour que tu peux choisir entre Ubuntu et Windows lors du démarrage, pour celà tu boot encore unfois sur le Live USB Ubuntu, et tu faite ce qui est mentionné ici https
<elacheche_anis> ://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/boot-repair
<elacheche_anis> https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/boot-repair
<elacheche_anis> Après la réparation du grub, reboot, tu dois avoir un menu pour choisir entre ubuntu et Win comme celui ci http://www.tech-zephyr.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/3ubuntu-after-windows.jpg
<moomed> ah fhamtek 5ouya
<elacheche_anis> Barra salli, kif tji tal9a kol chay mézél mawjoud :)
<moomed> allah ybareklek
<moomed> mazelt n7eb ne7ki m3ak chouaia 3al ubuntu
<moomed> dha mazelt mawjoud
<moomed> je re
<moomed> 15 min
<elacheche_anis> 90% tal9Ani mézilt rékich hni :D
<moomed> salamo alaikom
<elacheche_anis> Pour les partitions, DellUtilities c'est la partition pour faire les diagnostiques sur le materiel en cas de problème, l'option de diagnostique est disponible via le BIOS..
<elacheche_anis> L'autre partition c'est probablement la partition qui contient Ubuntu OEM, ton Dell vient avec Ubuntu preinstaller, alors Dell créer une petit partition recovery pour ce système preinstaller.
<elacheche_anis> L'autre partition que tu as doit être de type SWAP.. Pour comprendre c'est quoi il vaut mieux lire ça https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/swap#qu_est-ce_qu_un_espace_d_echange
<elacheche_anis> juste la section Qu'est-ce qu'un espace d'échange ?
<moomed> re
<moomed> salalmo alaikom
<elacheche_anis> Salam :)
<moomed> ya 5ouya bsara7a bech nekteb merci walla thank you ma7assithach tkafi l5dma hadhi
<moomed> manajam ngoul ken jazakallahou 5ayran
<moomed> w bennesba lia n7eb el ubuntu w madhabia nestaghna bih 3la lwindows mais fih barcha commande w kif tsir mochkla nou7el w zid eskype fih mayemchich dima hh
<moomed> hadheka 3lach dima nsallam fih
 * elacheche_anis en téléphone un instant :)
<moomed> ok
<elacheche_anis> re :F
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> Allah yijazik 5ir :)
<elacheche_anis> Skype version Linux 9dima barcha.. Microsoft mé héch 7abba ta3mal mise à jour béhya x( Amma fonctionnel, eni kol youm nikhdim bih fil khidma..
<moomed> nformati lflash 5ir?
<elacheche_anis> Sinon kén famma problème lors de l'utilisation tnajjam t9olli fi ay wa9t eni presque ici 24/7
<elacheche_anis> format pas de problème
<moomed> anehi a7san version mel ubuntu 7asb tajrebtek?
<elacheche_anis> moomed, La meilleur version c'est la version qui encore supporter..
<moomed> lmasboub 3ndii 12.04
<elacheche_anis> Les version LTS sont supporter sur 5 ans et les versions "normal" sont supporter sur 1ans et demi
<elacheche_anis> Oui je sais que c'est un 12.04 :)
<elacheche_anis> tu peux faire un mise à niveau vers 14.04 c'est simple
<elacheche_anis> Eni j'ai encore 12.04 sur ma machine de travail
<elacheche_anis> Sur les machines de mes collégues j'ai 14.04, et sur ma machine perso j'ai un petit mix perso x) :D
<elacheche_anis> Yo Na3iL :)
<elacheche_anis> moomed, pour info, j'ai laissé tombé Windows depuis Septembre 2009, j'étais un étudiant à l'époque.. Et je regrete pas mon choix :)
<Na3iL> o/ hey elacheche_anis moomed
<moomed> hey na3il
<moomed> hao kmel el telechargement
<Na3iL> hows you moomed :)
<elacheche_anis> Commence les étapes, chui ici si t'as beosin de moi, Na3iL aussi peut aider :)
<moomed> i'm fine thank you
<moomed> what about you?
<Na3iL> Cool! fine thanks, I will be here if you need any help :D
<moomed> thank you
<elacheche_anis> To resume the thing to Na3iL, moomed bought a new Dell with Ubuntu in it.. He's trying to dual boot it with winbug, now he'll create a live USB and create a new NTFS partition than install Win, than repair grub.. He already have all the steps and links, but he may need us :)
<Na3iL> The question here xD why you need winbug when you have Ubuntu already in your PC
<moomed> it's not my pc :p
<moomed> my sister's
<moomed> she asked me to install windows for her
<elacheche_anis> :D
<moomed> but i'm actually using windows in my pc also :p
<elacheche_anis> Am not the only one thinking about that question moomed :p
<Na3iL> Ah! okay moomed I get it! But, well you can teach her x)
<moomed> all think in the same way here lol
<elacheche_anis> moomed, why didn't you say that you speak English.. It was a torture to use French x(
<moomed> hahaha
<moomed> b9it marra darja mara français
<Na3iL> hahaha :D
<moomed> i need to learn about ubuntu before to teach her na3il
<elacheche_anis> :p x)
<Na3iL> Okay moomed good luck :D we are all here when you need help :D
<elacheche_anis> moomed, I told you, WinBugs is like a drug.. You need to just find a way to quit using that drug :) And Everything will be better :D
<moomed> while (can't use ubuntu)
<moomed> { use windows }
<moomed> end;
<moomed> ^^
<moomed> ok thank you so much guys
<moomed> now the flash disk is ready
<moomed> 5arjet liste
<moomed> try ubuntu without install w des autres choix
<moomed> w y9oul tiiiit bl9wi
<moomed> brb
<elacheche_anis> moomed, ?
<moomed> oui
<moomed> i'm back
<elacheche_anis> There is a problem?
<moomed> wa9tli branchit el flach
<moomed> w3malt f12
<moomed> w5tart el flash
<moomed> 5rjt liste
<moomed> feha Try UBUNTU without installing
<moomed> intall ubuntu
<moomed> chack disc for defects
<moomed> test memory
<moomed> Boot from first hard disk
<moomed> 5tart lawla
<moomed> b9é baaaarcha ychargi w mat7allech
<moomed> za3ma lflash moush behi?
<moomed> psk jouwayad barcha w fama des pc maydetektouchi
<elacheche_anis> Maybe the ISO didn't finish the download :/
<elacheche_anis> Can you tell me the name of the iso file?
<moomed> ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64
<elacheche_anis> moomed,
<moomed> oui
<elacheche_anis> we need to check if the file that you downloaded is not corrupted.. For that download winmd5 http://winmd5.com/
<elacheche_anis> And select the iso to check the md5sum
<elacheche_anis> The md5sum should be "cab6dd5ee6d649ed1b24e807c877c0ae"
<elacheche_anis> if it's not that means that the ISO is corrupted and you need to download it again..
<moomed> cab6dd5ee6d649ed1b24e807c877c0ae
<elacheche_anis> try an other USB stick then :/
<moomed> hadha5raj ba3d ma kmel
<moomed> yes i'm trying now another usb
<elacheche_anis> cab6dd5ee6d649ed1b24e807c877c0ae
<elacheche_anis> cab6dd5ee6d649ed1b24e807c877c0ae
<elacheche_anis> it's the same.. the ISO is OK
<moomed> normalement ma to5rojch elliste hadhy?
<elacheche_anis> Si si.. you'll have the list, and youy shoudl choose to TRY WITHOUT INSTALLATION
<elacheche_anis> It should not wait too much to finish the boot
<moomed> APCI PROC FAILED chma3naha?
<moomed> just n5tar try without installing yo5roj page gris w ba3d ytktab esstar hadhaka btaille sghira w b3d yab9a ychargi
<moomed> za3ma 12.04 a7sen fibeli fih problem el 14 hadha
<moomed> http://askubuntu.com/questions/584248/boot-error-acpi-pcc-probe-failed
<elacheche_anis> 14.04 is OK..
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, can you chekc with moomed ? I need to go for minutes..
 * elacheche_anis BRB
<Na3iL> yeah sure elacheche_anis
<Na3iL> moomed, When you enter in Try Ubuntu without installing what it shows to you?
<Na3iL> Nope, I already have Ubuntu 14.4.3 LTS and it works pretty cool here!
<moomed> it shows me a gris screen
<moomed> for secondes
<Na3iL> Wait it!
<moomed>  ACPI PCC Probe Failed
<moomed> that message appear so fast
<moomed> i didn't do anything iwas just watching
<moomed> then the ubuntu start charging
<moomed> i waited too much but nothing
<Na3iL> Apparently it is a harmless message related to a 'PCC' driver
<Na3iL> and that driver surely fails to load
<Na3iL> your graphic card is Invidia?
<moomed> no
<moomed> in the pc i'm using now it's nvidia
<moomed> but the other no
<Na3iL> You still waiting?
<moomed> yes
<Na3iL> I want you to press ctrl alt f1
<Na3iL> what it shows you?
<moomed> now i repeated the same thing
<moomed> ubuntu en train de chargé
<moomed> the ordinary screen
<Na3iL> Wait it again! if nothing shows up, press ctrl alt f1
<moomed> ok
<Na3iL> I think this bug related to your graphic card, that driver fails to load, because it doesn't find hardware to work with..
<moomed> i did ctrl altf1
<moomed> black screen
<Na3iL> Cool! only a black screen?
<moomed> yes
<Na3iL> You can't type anything?!
<moomed> i clicked again
<moomed> the screen appear again
<moomed> one time i click it dissapear
<moomed> i click again it appears
<Na3iL> LOL!! that's weird
<moomed> what is supposed to happen?
<Na3iL> You should be able to write some commands in the big black screen
<Na3iL> Just to be more clearer, PCC means Platform Communication Channel
<Na3iL> It is a recent ACPI 5.0 addition. The driver does not find a PCC communications mailbox and just exits with that error message.
<Na3iL> It is not something to worry about as I think
<moomed> i don't know what to do now :(((
<Na3iL> You have 2 solutions..
<Na3iL> 1st try another version like 14.04 not 14.04.3
<Na3iL> Or just figure out a way to write some commands
<Na3iL> BTW, there's another solution I think it can solve your problem
<moomed> i didn't find another version iso
<moomed> what is it?
<Na3iL> You know how to encrypt your /home folder while installing?
<moomed> installing what?
<Na3iL> installing Ubuntu
<moomed> no i can't sorry
<Na3iL> Did you just tried Installing Ubuntu
<Na3iL> I mean without trying it?
<moomed> i choosed the first choice
<moomed> wich is without installiing
<moomed> just trying
<Na3iL> Choose directly the installing item
<moomed> ok
<Na3iL> Let me know, and don't worry we will fix it sooner or later ;)
<moomed> inshaALLAH
<moomed> but i forgot to tell you
<moomed> that when the pc boot from the USB it makes a big noise
<moomed> tiiiiiiiiit
<Na3iL> Weird!
<moomed> ok brother
<moomed> i'm tired  now
<moomed> nice to talk with you
<moomed> and i'm sorry for this mess
<moomed> take care and good night
<moomed> salamoalaikom
<hamma> Anis wala Bedis
<hamma> chkoun lahné
<hamma> fama error fil site mte3 il sfd.tn
<elacheche_anis> o/ here for seconds
<hamma> Notice: La méthode constructor appelée pour WP_Widget est obsolète depuis la version 4.3.0 ! Veuillez utiliser
<hamma> __construct()
<hamma> à la place. in /html/wp-includes/functions.php on line 3457
<hamma> \o
<elacheche_anis> hamma, someone is already start working on sfd.tn/2015
<hamma> il site shows an error once u enter
<hamma> I thought I should tell u
<elacheche_anis> let's wait until he make some changes.. It's probably a problem related to the multisite feature in WP
<elacheche_anis> thx hamma :) :D
<hamma> :D good night
<elacheche_anis> You should always reports this kind of problems..
<elacheche_anis> Now I see an other problem
<hamma> :v
<hamma> If u see that I can help, hit me up anytime
<elacheche_anis> We should use an issue manager.. I'll contact cbj to get access on dev.tn so we can use it to create issues..
<hamma> Great :D
<elacheche_anis> No need to tell me that hamma! You're member in the Clibre's ML ?
<hamma> no
<elacheche_anis> The organization discussion started in there.. Don't know if you wanna read the emails about the organization..
<hamma> sure
<hamma> I want to read
<hamma> :D
<elacheche_anis> Anyway.. As I said in the organization thread, I'll try to dig into my mails history to write a task list based on what we did last years.. This way we can share the tasks and have a better organization, but I can't do that before the weekend
<elacheche_anis> You can join the Clibre ML.. As Clibre is organizing the event.. And we'll create a SFD15 ML soon to have specific conversations in there..
<hamma> I'll be patient :D So if u can recommend anything for me to read
<hamma> any books about the foundation, any articles ...
<elacheche_anis> About SFD?
<hamma> yes
<hamma> or the FSF
<elacheche_anis> http://softwarefreedomday.org/en/sfd
<elacheche_anis> You better see a RMS talk than reading about FSF :) RMS explain it better than any article
<elacheche_anis> Or you can check http://www.fsf.org/about
<elacheche_anis> I need to go.. ++
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-20
<elacheche> https://www.codecademy.com/en/courses/learn-the-command-line/lessons/navigation/exercises/your-first-command
<elacheche> moomed, so?
<elacheche> What did you did last night!? acpi problem fixed or not yet?
<hamma> Hey gu
<hamma> guys
<elacheche> Yo!
 * elacheche need to eat.. BRB
<hamma> before u go eat
<elacheche> yeah
<hamma> Mr. Robot ep9
<hamma> is out :v
<elacheche> It's ep8 → We count from 0 :D
<elacheche> It should be on popcorn by next tuesday..
<hamma> just donwloaded the ep8 ( by ur count ) from kickass
<hamma> http://kat.cr/mr-robot-s01e09-hdtv-x264-define-ettv-t11122699.html
<moomed> hello
<moomed> i didn't do anything
<moomed> my sister deleted the ubuntu and installed windows 7
<moomed> simply hh
<moomed> now i'm looking for drivers
<moomed> but there is something abnormal
<moomed> they didn't give us a driver Cd
<moomed> with the pc
<moomed> is that normal?
<hamma> So you need drivers for you win 7 ? :v
 * elacheche is back
<elacheche> moomed, yeah that normal.. Everybody have Internet today.. So you need just to download your drivers
<moomed> ok
<moomed> mais tab9a el cd ashal
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-21
<elacheche> o/
<SalahMessaoud> BNJ
<SalahMessaoud> o/
<elacheche> wassup!
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-22
<elacheche> Yo Na3iL !
<elacheche> Check the buttom of the list! :D http://endscreen.sysengquiz3.host/halloffame.html
<Na3iL> awww :D congrats! :D :D
<elacheche> :D
<Na3iL> You made it! :D
<elacheche> Finally, last night x)
<Na3iL> out of curiosity how many stages there?
<elacheche> BTW, it's not just a challenge, it's a the way to a job position in the Switzerlands
<Na3iL> yep, I noticed that and I like it very much
<Na3iL> That's what FOSS companies should do to hire their employees :D
<elacheche> There is 5, the 3rd one is just a snake game (the old snake game you know :p) it's just a bridge so the script will prepare an other VM for the next 2 stages.. Stage 4 is about finding a dir and a file in it.. The 5th is based on that file (a docker challenge)
<Na3iL> \o/
<Na3iL> seems pretty cool
<elacheche> Yep! Oh! That new VM is abailable onl for 50min, after that it's destroyed and you should start over all the stages :)
<Na3iL> After, finishing it today, I wanna know how they made it the way it is
<Na3iL> They used python as much as I know but the vm how, a headless mode?
<elacheche> What do you mean the "way it is?"
<elacheche> You mean the creation of the VM for the last 2 stages?
<Na3iL> yep
<elacheche> It's called "Provisioning".. In this case, they tell the script to provision a new VM via a template whenever you finish the 2nd stage.. They assign a public IP to it (so the next ssh action will be for an IP not a domain) then when they destroy it the IP will be liberated (the IP thing depends on their ISP, we can't compare it to here)..
<Na3iL> oh, that's good!
<elacheche> Hello lotfi ! Welcome to our irc channel and our ML :)
<lotfi> can i speek french
<elacheche> Speak whatever you like :)
<lotfi> thank you
<elacheche> :)
<Na3iL> \o/ welcome lotfi
<lotfi> merci
<lotfi> en fait je un debutant et je cherche une aide a proprs de l'installation d'une imprimante ricoh aficio mp1600l sur ubuntu
<elacheche> lotfi: T'as ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Na3iL> what kind of problem lotfi ? the driver for that printer? give us some details
<lotfi> oui j'ai ubuntu 16.04 j'ai utuliser la methode graphique et sa pa marcher
<elacheche> lotfi: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Ricoh/Ricoh-Aficio_MP_1600
<lotfi> lorsque j ouvre langle imprimante je trouve qu elle est installer mais si je veut imprime des document sa marche pa
<elacheche> Emm.. J'ai pas utilisé des Ricoh avant, alors je sais pas l'astuce :/
<elacheche> lotfi: Essaie de partage ton problème sur la ML
<Na3iL> Try to debug the problem, execute the program via the terminal and see what happens, otherwise did you installed a specific driver to manage the printer?
<lotfi> ok mercie je vais essai
<Chikore> Hello !
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-23
<elacheche> o/
<pavlushka> o/
<pavlushka> elacheche: is it possible to redirect https://wiki.ubuntu.com/shani page to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZeeshanSaeedParacha? coz both are same person.
<pavlushka> and i know that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/knome redirects to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PasiLalinho
<elacheche> yeah you can pavlushka
<elacheche> just asec
<pavlushka> you mean?
<elacheche> Na3iL: here are the answers of yesterday questions → https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4y46zb/try_ssh_hackintosysengquiz3host_for_some/d6m92ml & https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4y46zb/try_ssh_hackintosysengquiz3host_for_some/d6pblf0
<elacheche> pavlushka: just asecond I'll get the code for you
<elacheche> :)
<pavlushka> aha, ok
<elacheche> pavlushka: so, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/elacheche_anis REDIRECT TO https://wiki.ubuntu.com/elacheche
<elacheche> In https://wiki.ubuntu.com/elacheche_anis I just write this code: #refresh 0 elacheche
<elacheche> #refresh 0 elacheche
<pavlushka> yep, just like that
<elacheche> and it'll do the job
<Na3iL> o/ elacheche pavlushka
<pavlushka> o/ Na3iL
<pavlushka> thanks elacheche , it worked :)
<pavlushka> brb
<Na3iL> yep it is the endless power of python :)
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Na3iL: Do you think that will be able to not contribute to the next sfd as organizers? That way we can focus on our LoCo? :/
<Na3iL> elacheche, believe me that's what I was thinking when I saw some mails in the SFD's ML
<Na3iL> although, I think we can contribute in the SFD and in the meanwhile we can focus on our LoCo
<Na3iL> What you think?
<elacheche> Didn't work last year Na3iL.. :/ Remember?
<Na3iL> Yep, we were thinking that there will be other old members..
<elacheche> There were others, but they was prefering to attend the talks instead of staying @our stand.. This year, if I'm not an organizer, I'll will ignore some talks and stay @our stand.. I did it before, I can do it over and over..
<Na3iL> yep, and you will not be alone.
<elacheche> I know that ;)
<elacheche> Tell me, are you stuck in that quiz?
<Na3iL> haha, I saw your mail, nope I just got busy with some clients in France and I am trying hard to keep some free time to solve it
<Na3iL> A lot of resources there to learn new stuff! :D
<elacheche> Oh! Great :D Happy for you :D You should pass that quiz, then tell Amine that the company should do the same to find good profiles :p ;)
<Na3iL> Good idea! :D
<Na3iL> Talking about SFD, the website is down I think
<elacheche> That quiz is required to apply for a job in that company, so they make sure that no one will apply without having the minimum skills..
<elacheche> I thought about doing the same once, but I planned to keep it internal, I like the challenge to open it x)
<elacheche> which one?
<Na3iL> Aw! that would be great! :D I would like to help on creating the quiz
<Na3iL> sfd.tn
<elacheche> Yeah, the whole server down :/ I'm chekcing it
<Na3iL> Oh! good luck
<elacheche> Can't do anything, dedicated server down.. I contacted ATI.. I hope we're fine :/
<Na3iL> hope that too!
<Na3iL> elacheche, the question 2 in stage 2, how much requests per minute the webserver can handle.. Is there any formula to calculate it, cause I know in such situation you should have a toold that will play like load balancer
<Na3iL> and tests the approximations of requests that such server can handle
<Na3iL> only a small hint, I don't like to get the answers directly x)
<elacheche> I asked the same question to the creator.. I'll send you the hint that he told me in private.. But before try to find it your self.. Just keep it simple, very simple KISS ;)
<Na3iL> hahaha okay 1 sec
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-24
<elacheche> o/
<Na3iL> o/
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> http://lesseverything.com/blog/four-steps-i-used-to-finally-learn-vim/
<Na3iL> elacheche, I adore the game of VIM, without it I would be a nano user x)
<elacheche> I don't like it that much..
<pavlushka> o/ all
<pavlushka> Hello elacheche Na3iL :)
<elacheche> Hello pavlushka ! :) How are you today?
<elacheche> pavlushka: You missed this http://lesseverything.com/blog/four-steps-i-used-to-finally-learn-vim/
<elacheche> pavlushka: and this quiz endscreen.sysengquiz3.host/halloffame.html
<pavlushka> elacheche:  am better :) thanks and you
<pavlushka> really?
<elacheche> pavlushka: 2 good links :)
<pavlushka> threw a mail to Ubuntu Africa :)
<pavlushka> elacheche: did I missed both?
<elacheche> Euuh, I'll forward a mail about the quiz that I already sent to #ubuntu-tn :) The other link is just an article to read :)
<pavlushka> ok
<Na3iL> \o
<elacheche> Na3iL: I wanna see your name in the hall of fame by tomorrow :p
 * elacheche GTG.. Bye
<MarwenDo> hi Na3iL , how r u doing ?
<Na3iL> MarwenDo, o/
<Na3iL> Fine ty, yourself?
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-25
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> Yo Dro !
<Dro> ahla bel elacheche  :D
<elacheche> wassup!
<elacheche> o/
<Na3iL> \o
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-26
<Dro> salem
<pavlushka> Salam
<Na3iL> Hello guys
<pavlushka> Hello Na3iL :)
<elacheche> o/
<Na3iL> Hello pavlushka how are you today
<Na3iL> Hello Dro  and elacheche :)
<Dro> ;(
<Dro> ça va Na3iL
<pavlushka> o/ elacheche
<pavlushka> is it possible to show only once a repeated line/word from a text file in terminal?
<Na3iL> hamdoullah as usual, yourself?
<Dro> ça va pas de tt :|
<Dro> hmd
<Dro> 3malt upgrade men 14.04 el 16.04
<Dro> el PC wella arzen men... :| e33
<pavlushka> Na3iL: I am good, thanks
<Na3iL> pavlushka, you can use awk or tr
<Na3iL> let me paste you a command that I use it always for log files
<Na3iL> cat file.log | tr -c '[:alnum:]' '[\n*]' | uniq -c | sort -nr | head  -10
<pavlushka> Na3iL: I want to print the dates of the irclogs as once.
<Na3iL> Can you give an example, cause I didn't get what you mean
<Na3iL> Print the text that exist between a date and another one?
<pavlushka> Na3iL: only printing the repeated dates once, I need the date lists.
<pavlushka> the logs are auto saved into my disk of some months.
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-28
<Chikore> asghaier, Hi
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-21
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<Dro> Hello world!
<Bader> elacheche: selem, I'm still writing it. I'm not writing a server but a github graphql client
<Bader> elacheche: this client is in simple & plain python for the moment
<nzoueidi> o/
<elacheche> Bader: salam, If you'll make it public than ping me
<elacheche> Otherwise, don't forget that multiple Tunisian github useds don't use Tunisia as location in github
<elacheche> o/ nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> Yo elacheche Bader how are you guys?
<elacheche> Good! :)
<nzoueidi> Glad ^^
<Bader> selem nzoueidi, fine hamduliLah & you?
<nzoueidi> Hamdoullah, thanks.
<Bader> elacheche: if they don't do so, thir fault and I hope they'll fix it when they'll see the interest of it
<Bader> s/thir/that's their/
<Bader> btw, I'm currently playing with ubuntu subsystem for Windows and it's pretty cool remplacement for cygwin
<Bader> s/remplacement/substitute/
<elacheche> Good to know.. x) Try to host an OpenSSH server on it and tell me how it goes
<Bader> why would I do such thing?
<Bader> when UFI prevents you from installing  regular ubuntu, it's interesting especially for using windows as a developer desktop
<elacheche> UFI don't prevent the installation, but it make it somehow difficult to dual boot, if you don't care about dual booting than you can go ahead and install without issues :)
<elacheche> %y only usage of cygwin is to get a WinBugs available via SSH to do some dirty work that can be only done via winBugs → Like using a VPN client that works only on winBugs then ssh to a GNU/Linux server..
<elacheche> I setup ssh via cygwin to be able to ssh to the endpoint server from my pc without the need to use RDP each time I need to operate..
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-22
<elacheche> o/
<nzoueidi> \o
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-23
<Bader> selem
<Bader> petite question, je pars sur github/stackoverflow/hackerrank comme base pour ranker les développeurs tunisiens, est-ce que je loupe une plateforme majeure ?
<Bader> je me demande si je devrais pas ajouter wikipedia/bugzilla/launchpad pour mapper les contributeurs tunisiens non-dev
<elacheche> Bader: +1 pour l'ajout de wiki{pm}edia/bugzilla/lp/gitlab et pourquoi pas codingame
<elacheche> Morning folks
<praisethemoon> Good day
<elacheche> o/ praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> How is it going elacheche o/
<elacheche> Good praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> Good to hear
<praisethemoon> Any news?
<elacheche> about?
<praisethemoon> elacheche, everything x)
<elacheche> x)
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<Chikore> Bonjour à tous
<praisethemoon> Chikore, finally
<praisethemoon> we meet
<praisethemoon> everytime you send me a message im too late to reply before you leave xd
<Chikore> haha
<Chikore> praisethemoon, we better use async msg
<praisethemoon> async and await?
<praisethemoon> Sorry bad joke
<Chikore> hhh async :p
<Chikore> ou can send me signal 9 to kill me +)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, Chikore https://twitter.com/alonnesora/status/900360003206492160
<praisethemoon> plz dont tell my boss xD
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, GUESS WHOS BACK
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: my back :p
<praisethemoon> oh noes
 * pavlushka on the run
<praisethemoon> I got owned
<praisethemoon> u better run
<praisethemoon> :(
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-24
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<davlefou> quel commande pour lancer manager d'écran de gnome-shell?
<Chikore>  rffffdcv                                                                                                                         gnome-tweak-tool?
<Chikore> ping davlefou
<davlefou> J'ai bien l'impression que l'un de mes écrans et foutu...
<Chikore> check this
<Chikore> xdpyinfo | grep dimensions
<Chikore> davlefou, you can check your screen using xrandr
<davlefou> En faite, mon s'écran affiche quelque seconde puis s'éteint!
<davlefou> Quand je touche changement d'entré, idem!
<elacheche> davlefou: Problème hardware
<davlefou> elacheche, malheureusement!
<davlefou> elacheche, l'écran est mort je pense!
<davlefou> Je l'emenerais peut être chez un gars pour voir mais généralement, ils finissent à la casse!
<elacheche> davlefou: Samsung?
<davlefou> Oui,
<elacheche> I knew it :D
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> J'avais une au travail, elle a fait la même chose "affiche quelque seconde puis s'éteint!".. Un problème de condensateur je pense..
<davlefou> Probablement! Le l'emporterais chez un gars pour voir!
<davlefou> Là, je dois récupérer d'autre écran pour ne pas être handicapé pour travailler!
<elacheche> yep
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-25
<pavlushka> o/
<pavlushka> I want to know what is the use of a "commit message" with -m switch?
<praisethemoon> good morning pavlushka
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, that is a short description of your commit
<praisethemoon> git commit -m "fixed bug #a2c65f"
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: wow, exactly what I wanted to know :)
<pavlushka> like bull's eye
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, <3
<davlefou> Bonjour, j'ai mis un écran de subtitution!!!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-26
<Bader> elacheche: je n'ai pas trouvé dans l'API Wikipedia comment trouver des utilisateurs, dans bugzilla il n'y a pas de champ location ou country, l'API launchpad ne semble pas permettre de rechercher des utilisateur sur des champs, et j'aimerai me concentrer sur le site le plus populaire en tunisie et il me semble que c'est hackerrank
<Bader> je pense que ça devrait être possible avec wikipedia mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment
<elacheche> Bader: Years ago, I created a script to get Official Ubuntu Members list from LP.. I'll take a look and try to hack it to get list by Country + Karma (Karma isn't stable, so even if someone was EXTREAMLY active a year ago, he can end up wth 0 karma by now)..
<Bader> elacheche: basically you scrapped LP, isn't it?
<elacheche> Nop! I used the api
<Bader> and I'm thinking about the fact that it could be discriminatory against contributors to other distros :s
<elacheche> Years ago, there was a Tunisian contributor who only contributes to Ubuntu translation (via lp only), and she was not active in any community locally or internationnaly.. I only knew about her because a friend knew her.. I even can't rememebr her name.. Only the face and the fact that she had thousands of karma
<elacheche>  btw, I agree that lp api is not cool at all.. LP itself is very slow, same for the api, I was trying to get info about mirrors from lp, the information I needed wasn't available via the api, I ended scarpping it :/
<elacheche> But, info about users are available via the api
<Bader> they're no location field but... timezone could be used to find them
<elacheche> You can use TZ or Loco Teams membership
<Bader> elacheche: you're member of the egyptian loco team. I think that timezone could be more efficient
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-27
<elacheche> Yeah, am member of multiple teams x)
<Bader> selem folks. Ok. I finally got some results exploring github
<Bader> it's a much more javascript oriented platform that I tought on the beginning
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<Bader> salut davlefou
<davlefou> Bader, tu va bien?
<Bader> davlefou: bien hamdouliLah
<Bader> et toi ?
<davlefou> Bader, en plein developpement!
<Bader> davlefou: que développes-tu ?
<davlefou> Du web pour une sociéte en France.
<Bader> pour changer ;)
<davlefou> Pardon?
<Bader> pas mal de monde fait du web pour une société en France
<Bader> du coup c'est la routine
<davlefou> Bien oui, l'UE, c'est le marché dominant!
<Bader> oui, je te taquinais c'est tout ;)
<davlefou> La loi rend difficile de travailler le marché local, pourtant, il y aurait mal à faire!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-08-23
<nzoueidi> Hey folks
<nzoueidi> 3idkom mabrouk
#ubuntu-tn 2018-08-24
<nzoueidi> o/
<vadmeste_> Aidek mabrouk nzoueidi
<nzoueidi> aidek mabrouk vadmeste snin deyma :D
<hamzawix> Hi there, I'm back to ubuntu-tn!!!
<hamzawix> Thanks for Naeil
<hamzawix> So what's new here guys
#ubuntu-tn 2018-08-25
<davlefou> elacheche, Bonsoir,
#ubuntu-tn 2019-08-19
<Rymed> hi
